# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Treće dijete, da li ne?

## Phillis75

Drage moje forumašice. 

Molim vas brzu pomoć. !!!   


 :Crying or Very sad:  

Već duže vrijeme vas čitam a sada imam problem i molim da mi se brzo javite kako bi ga riješila (nemam mnogo vremena). 

Naime imam 32 godine, dvoje djece (prvi godina i 10mjeseci, drugi devet mjeseci) i opet sam trudna. 
Nisam od onih "koliko Bog da", ni cigančica. Inteligentna sam, obrazovana (VŠS i trenutno pišem mr), ambiciozna. Nisam ni pomišljana na više od dvoje djece dok ih nisam rodila. Čak i prije nego sam zatrudnila mislila sam da ostajem samo na dvoje. A sad kad sam vidjela dvije plave linije na štapiću samo razmišljam kako želim to dijete. 

Plus toga MM ne želi ni pomisliti na treće dijete jer imamo mali stan (60m2), puno godina (on 38 ) i tanke živce. A ko ih nema? 

Molim Vas da mi date savjet bilo kakav? 
Voljela bi ćuti mišljenje majki troje djece da li se to može izvesti a da se ne upadne u tešku depresiju ili slično. 

Nemogu pričati sa nikim svojim jer ako odem na odbacivanje ne želim da mi nitko zna.

----------


## ninet

> Drage moje forumašice. 
> 
> Molim vas brzu pomoć. !!!   
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Već duže vrijeme vas čitam a sada imam problem i molim da mi se brzo javite kako bi ga riješila (nemam mnogo vremena). 
> 
> ...



Zar ti pored ovoga treba jos neciji savjet?  :Smile:

----------


## Phillis75

Još kako mi treba pomoć!

S jedne strane liste "ZA / PROTIV" je milion razloga protiv, od zdravstvenih, praktičnih, financijskih i inih dok je s druge strane samo moja želja.

----------


## ruzica71

Draga moja,

Sama moraš znati što hoćeš, jer se s posljedicama kasnije uglavnom sama nosiš.

Kad sam razmišljala o djeci nikad nisam mislila da ću ih imati više od jednog, a gle me sad. Troje i nema veće sreće od njih. 

Odluka je na tebi i kakva god bila... tvoja je. Drži se!  :Love:

----------


## Trina

Draga Phillis,mogu ti dati samo ovako virtualnu podršku ZA treće dijete.Možda se po nekim stvarima ja i ti razlikujemo jer meni svakom novom trudnoćom nikad nije postojala opcija roditi ili ne roditi.Za mene abortus stvarno nije opcija u takvim uvjetima.Ja imam troje djece.Prvih dvoje su mala razlika,kao tvoja djeca.Znam točno o kakvim tankim živcima pričaš i znam koliko si iscrpljena i koliko čekaš da narastu i da stvari postanu malo lakše.Meni se dogodilo da su stvari vrlo brzo postale lagane i ja sam poželjela treće dijete iako realno gledajući ni mi nismo imali neke uvjete za još jedno-imamo još manji stan o vašeg,financije jad i bijeda,živci su odavno pošli..  :Rolling Eyes:  Ali znala sam da ljubavi ima koliko oćeš i da će to dijete biti sretno što je došlo.Sigurna sam da  i ti znaš da ni trećoj bebi neće faliti ničega i da moraš poslušati što ti srce govori.Sigurno će ti biti naporno ali sve si to već dva put prošla,ništa novoga se neće desiti osim što ćeš sa trostruko većom lakoćom hendlati s bebom i  prolaziti kroz one klasične probleme.

----------


## kloklo

Joj, Philis, želja tvog srca najveći je mogući razlog, teži i važniji od svih ostalih razloga zajedno   :Heart:  

Mislim da bi abotus tog malog stvorenja ostavio preduboke ožiljke u tvojoj duši i da bi se grizla cijelog života misleći kakav bi bio život vaše obitelji s tim djetetom, koliko bi vam sreće i ljubavi donijelo to malo biće.

Što se godina i živaca tiče, vjerujem da s trećim djetetom već imate toliko prakse i znanja da se nećete imati oko čega pretjerano živcirati jer već sve znate kaj vas čeka  8) 
Stan vam nije velik, ali recimo, mi sad čekamo drugo dijete i dječja soba (inače predviđena za samo jedno dijete) je za dvoje tako mala, da će u nju stati samo kreveti i ormari. Djeca će jednom školske zadaće, bojim se, pisati na kuhinjskom stolu. Nije idealno, ali čvrsto sam uvjerena da gdje čeljad nije bijesna ni kuća nije tijesna   :Heart:  

Ja sam za abotus u slučajevima da su oba roditelja izričito, emocionalno naglašeno protiv rođenja djeteta, pa onda bolje da se siroče ne rodi neželjeno. Ali vidim da ga ti toliko želiš, a sigurna sam da će i tvoj muž okrenuti ploču čim ugleda slatko, maleno, mirisno klupko   :Heart:  
Eto, da sam ja na tvom mjestu rodila bih jer ništa na ovom svijetu ne usrećuje kao djeca  :D

----------


## mikka

ja imam stan od 50 kvadrata, a zelim cetvoro djece  :Heart:  

ili petoro.

tako da od mene imas podrsku sigurno.

----------


## njumi

Po svim tvojim riječima (osim straha), tvoje treće dijete definitivno ima uvjete za život.

Sretno

----------


## litala

56 kvadrata   :Grin:  

bez baka servisa   :Grin:  

vrlo iscrpljujuce fizicki i psihicki... 

ispunjavajuce do zadnje pore...


drzi se. kakva god odluka bila. dobro je odvagni srcem - jer srcem zivis svoju obitelj i sada (i do sada) i morat ces i dalje...   :Heart:  


 :Love:

----------


## BusyBee

Ja vjerujem da tamo gdje ima volje i ljubavi, ima i nacina, ... da se zivot organizira i poslozi.
Prakticnih savjeta nemam.

Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## yummymummy

Dajem ti veliku podršku i svim ti srcem želim da zadržiš dijete. Ja također imam dvoje i najviše na svijetu bi željela treće ali ni moj muž nije oduševljen idejom, ignorira tu moju želju kao da ne postoji.
Nikada svi uvjeti neće biti zadovoljeni ali sve ono lijepo i predivno što te čeka s tom malom štrucom napraviti će da svi nedostatci nestanu.
Svu sreću vam želim, odluči onako kako ti srce kaže i znam da nećeš pogriješiti.

----------


## hm

U ovakvim slučajevima vrijede samo zakoni srca ........... sve ostalo je 0.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Šta bih dala da sam na tvom mjestu - da ugledam dvije crte na testu!!!

Ili bar da sam mama troje djece pa da ti mogu dati mišljenje iz željenog ugla!

Stepen školske spreme nema blage veze sa brojem djece, otkud ti to da pominješ?

Znam da se od zraka ne živi, ali gdje ima mjesta za četvoro ima i za pet, bar ja tako mislim.
Sretno ti šta god da odlučiš.

----------


## jadranka605

Sve si rekla sama... 
Želim ti svu sreću   :Love:

----------


## BlueSky

Draga moja, ja sam katolkinja i za mene je abortus ubojstvo nevinog, nebitno da li je napravljen prije ili poslije. Tako sto se toga tice moje misljenje sad znas.
Moja beba ima 8 mjeseci, ovo ljeto ce dobiti bracu ili seku, iako nismo planirali tako rano, i daj Boze da ih imam jos. Sto se mene tice ja bih 4, ili 5,ali ako jos koje dodje svako je dobrodoslo. Mislim da ti djeca mogu donijet samo jos vise radisti i blagoslova. NI mi nemamo financije za toliko djece,  ali to nas nece sprijeciti da ostanem na dvoje. Ja imam samo brata i nikad necu prezaliti sto nemam jos brata i sestru.
I, ako je to uopce bitno, oboje smo visoko obrazovani na cijenjenom fakultetu. Mislim da su prosla ona glupa vremena gdje je sramota bilo imat vise od dvoje djece. I ne mogu si zamislit da vise ne budem trudna i uzivam u njeznostima sa svojom djecom, u mirisu bebe, u trenutcima kad si joj sve na svijetu.
Eto, toliko od mene.

----------


## mama courage

> Voljela bi ćuti mišljenje majki troje djece da li se to može izvesti a da se ne upadne u tešku depresiju ili slično.


instant rješenja ne postoje. niti netko može odlučiti želi li ili ne upasti u depresiju. ne vidim problem u stanu, niti u broju djece kao takve (niti što si ti sebi prije odlučila samo dvoje itd. stavovi se mogu promijeniti), vidim problem u konkretnoj situaciji u kojoj se nalazis. iskreno i trezveno rečeno, ne znam što bih ti rekla.  :/  djeca su ti prilično malena, a veliš da radiš mr. ne znam koliko tm preuzima odgovornost partnera i roditelja, il je (već sada) sve na tebi. posebice *što ne treba zanemariti i ono što tm želi i osjeća*. (na stranu što ste oboje trebali razmišljati o kontracepciji, al sad od tome razgovarati je nepotrebno). mislim da si dužna razgovarati i donijeti odluku o ovom sad trećem djetetu s tvojim mužem i ozbiljno uzeti u razmatranje da on to dijete možda (sada ili nikad) i ne želi. jednog dana kad se poslože kockice, možeš ti roditi još djece, ako poželite oboje.

na stranu srdašca i fraze da ljubav sve pobjeđuje i sl. - ako si već postavila topic, ako si u nedoumici, onda mislim da bi trebala *ozbiljno* razmisliti o svim opcijama (možda postoji i neka treća?!). naravno ako idemo od pretpostavke da je ovo topic gdje tražiš konkretan savjet, a ne podršku za nešto što si ionako već odlučila. ne znam koliko imaš vremena da se odlučiš, odluke se ionako ne donose preko noći... 

ab nije jednostavno, a kamo li lako rješenje (iskreno ne mislim da ćeš imati sad neke dugotrajne traume, al da je lako donijeti tu odluku, sigurno nije), no ne mislim ni da je okej odmahnut glavom i reći - ajd, onda ću roditi (a muža ću već nekako žednog preko vode prevesti). kao da se radi o komadu odjeće kojeg ćemo ipak zadržati, možda za nešto posluži. nije sporno da dijete neće biti voljeno i ne, hoće li biti gladno ili ne, bitno je hoće li imati sluđenu mater il oca.




> ja sam katolkinja i za mene je abortus ubojstvo nevinog, nebitno da li je napravljen prije ili poslije. Tako sto se toga tice moje misljenje sad znas.


pa ne pita ona što ti misliš o ab i koje si vjeroispovijesti, nego moli savjet za NJENU situaciju.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BlueSky

> pa ne pita ona što ti misliš o ab i koje si vjeroispovijesti, nego moli savjet za NJENU situaciju.


Oprosti, ali ako je katolkinja, onda mislim da je itekako bitno.

----------


## sofke

pa ako je katolkinja onda valjda zna to i sama

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa ne pita ona što ti misliš o ab i koje si vjeroispovijesti, nego moli savjet za NJENU situaciju.  
> 
> 
> Oprosti, ali ako je katolkinja, onda mislim da je itekako bitno.


ti u prvoj rečenici svog posta spominješ SEBE. pa me zanima zašto njoj treba biti bitno što Ti misliš o ab i koje si TI vjeroispovijesti ?!  :?

----------


## pikula

Divno je čuti da želiš bebicu svim srce. Sigurna sam da će se sve posložiti kako treba. A mužiću daj šansu i podršku - on nikad nije bio trudan on ne može zavoljeti crticu na testu za trudnoću ti si tu glavna- ljubi svoju bebicu i budi sigurna u sebe i on će to s vremenom sigurno prihvatiti. Najčešće su tanki sa živcima oni nesigurni, znači treba mu puno "osiguranja" i podrške da će sve bti ok. 
Meni je tek troje djece prava obitelj, dva su auta dva auta- tri su kolona   :Smile:  Imam VSS i malo više
kad sam rađala prvo dijete MM je bio student, s drugim smo bili podstanari u 40kvadrata, a svaki put nam se financijska situacija poboljšala. Mi ćemo na treće da se obogatimo  :Laughing:   Drš' se!  
Bog voli hrabre...

----------


## pikula

Cure nemojte se svađati o vjeri. Sve smo mi rodile i bile vjernice ili ne znamo da je plava crtica na testu mnogo više, a znanosti samo treba dati vremena da nam to potvrdi. Čak i da se samo radi o potencijalnoj ljubavi grijeh je odbaciti ljubav u svakom svjetonazoru...
 Ja jesam vjernica i išla sam s frendicom na pobačaj jer sam se bojala da se negdje poslje ne sruši. Bila sam s njom i prije i poslje i i moje uvjerenje da je pobačaj prvenstveno zločin prema ženi se samo potvrdio.Rekla sam joj da bih ja na njenom mjestu rodila i da ću joj pomoći ako odluči roditi, ali eto nije . I nije ista od tada. Žao mi je nje i uvijek se pitam da li sam mogla bilo što reći ili napraviti da ta bebica bude sada tu. Imala bi sada šest godina.  :Crying or Very sad:  Mi smo i dalje prijateljice. Nije na meni da joj sudim. 
Beba je uvijek čista i nevina - kakvi god mi roditelji bili ili okolnosti u kojima je nastala- i zaslužuje priliku. 
Meni su osobno najsumniviji ti prezabrinuti očevi u čijim srcima nema mjesta za još jedno dijete - meni se nekak čini da nisu baš tako u komi kad su bebicu napravili- očito nisu na rubu od iscrpljenosti. A znammnogo žena koje jesu pa svejedno vole svu sovju djecu i vesele njima i s njima.

----------


## klia

Draga Philis,

postoji razlog zbog kojeg je to dijete upravo sada i u tim okolnostima začeto, postoji razlog zbog koga ti to dijete toliko želiš. 

Možda sada još ne vidiš smisao svega, ali sigurna sam da će ti sve postati jasno ako poslušaš svoju nutrinu i daš šansu tom djetetu što je započelo živjeti u tebi. 
U mojoj užoj obitelji postoji jedan suprug koji rođenje četvrtog djeteta nikako nije htio prihvatiti. Danas kaže da ne može zamisliti svoj život bez njega. 

Želim ti smireno pouzdanje da će sve biti dobro  :Love:

----------


## klia

Drage cure, mislim da Philis dobro zna pro et contra stavove i razmišljanja. Pokušajmo joj pružiti potporu, ne se svađati međusobno.   :Kiss:

----------


## Phillis75

Zahvaljujem svima koje su se javile na moj topic. 

Veoma mi je teško i vaša podrška mi mnogo znači. Dala mi je snage za odgodu posjeta ginekologu i dobivanje vremena za zdravu prepirku s MM. Hvala vam za to. Bez ovoliko podrške to ne bi mogla. 

Što se tiče moje religije. Ja jesam katolkinja i negdje u kutku mozga mi nešto govori da se ta crtice nije pojavila bez razloga (plus toga čuvali smo se pa trudnoća po pravilima biologije nije smijela nastati). Međutim, usto sam i moderna žena i smatram da je abortus pravo žene da odlučuje o svom životu. Ne smatram da je abortus "ubojstvo" kako ga Crkva propagira. 

Odrasla sam u okolini gdje je troje i više djece smatrano siromaštvom i prosjačenjem od državne milostinje. Svi moji prijatelji imaju po jednog brata ili sestru. Samo su cigani imali više djece. Stoga nisam htjela nikoga uvrijediti primjedbom da imam fakultet. 

Toliko smo planova imali ja i suprug. O evenutalnoj kupnji neke zemlje ili kućice, o većem autu, o posjetu Plitivica, zološkog vrta u Zagrebu kad djeca porastu i sličinim stvarima. 
Ja jednostavno neznam kako žive ljudi sa troje djece. One koje ja poznajem uglavnom su lošije obučeni, sa nerješenim stambenim pitanjem, ne putuju mnogo. 

Strah me je što nosi ta situacija. Da li uopće smijem birati između nekog dobrog standarda za dvoje djece (pružiti djeci i ugodno djetinjstvo, priliku za fakultet ili dati financijsku podlogu za vlastiti život) ili skromno živjeti sa troje. Da li takva odluka donosi kajanje? 

Toliko pitanja, a nemam odgovore. 

Hvala još jednom za potporu.

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja sam silno željela svoje drugo (kao i prvo  :Heart:   ), a kad se pojavila plava crtica, a i tijekom trudnoće bilo je trenutaka kad sam razmišljala jesam li ja normalna, taman smo se naspavali, došli k sebi... ma evo, i mjesec dana prije poroda ponekad me ulovi panika....
A želim ih više od dvoje   :Heart:  
Istodobno, svjesna sam da teško podnosim trudnoću i ima stvarno loših dana...

Što hoću reći - ma normalno je to što prolaziš u glavi   :Love:  

Ali važno je da bebu želiš, imat ćeš puno vremena da razmisliš, organiziraš se, da se u svoju veliku obitelj zaljubiš... 

Teško je reći ne brini - jer naravno da brinemo - pa mame smo, i odgovorne smo, i želimo donijeti pravu odluku, znamo što je majčinstvo i tak, ja se recimo pitam jesam li ja to sposobna... ali opet - ma moramo se malo i opustiti. Sve će biti dobro   :Heart:  - onoliko koliko se mi opustimo i naučimo nositi sa izazovima koje donose djeca.

A na kraju - oni su najdragocjenije postignuće naših života; i ništa nam neće toliko značiti kao kad se kao odrasli ljudi sa svojim obiteljima budu skupljali kod nas   :Heart:   - jel tako...

Sve stvari o kojima sad mislimo - roba, izlasci, posao, lova, sobe, stanovi - vjerujem da će sve to do naše starosti biti lanjski snijeg, ali djeca neće   :Heart:  

Ma neka djece   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

> Da li uopće smijem birati između nekog dobrog standarda za dvoje djece (pružiti djeci i ugodno djetinjstvo, priliku za fakultet ili dati financijsku podlogu za vlastiti život) ili skromno živjeti sa troje.


naravno da smiješ. (mada osobno ne vidim baš toliko razloga da zbog trećeg djeteta završite na prosjačkom štapu, usudila bih se reći da se tu radi malo o tvojoj predrasudi. mene u tvom slučaju više brine hoćeš li ti biti fizički i psihički jaka izdržati i dovršenje mr i dvoje male djece u ovoj sad situaciji kad su uistinu mali i trebaju svu snagu i tvoju prisutnost. a i trebas vremena za svoje ucenje, pa za sebe, pa malo i za tm.)




> Da li takva odluka donosi kajanje?


eh, na to pitanje samo ti možeš znati odgovor. al još uvijek postoji mogućnost da zatrudniš koju godinu kasnije.

u svakom slučaju, popričaj s mm. sretno!

----------


## pikula

Moja frendica ima troje djece, voditeljica je odjela u velikoj firmi, upravo ide sa najstarijim sinom  9g u london tak malo na par dana,a muž uzima ogdišnji da bejbisita najmlađu curicu koja ima 3g i srednjeg klinca koji ima 5g. Često im nije lako, sve je kompliciranije, ali mi se čini da su oni opušteniji. Muž je isto visokopozicioniran u istoj firmi, krpaju su, vrtić, bake dede, prijatelji (  :Razz:  )... Na skiijanju u austriji smo bili mi s dvoje klinaca, oni s troje, još jedni frendovi s troje, i jedni s jednim klincem. pogodite ko je njaviše tulumario. Uspješnici sa jednim djetetom su se stalno oko nečeg uzrujavali, mi pomalo, a ovi sa po troje sve im je been there done that. Najmlađe dijete je imalo dvije, a najstarije 14 i bilo ih je više nego nas, a ja se nisam bolje provela godinama niti duže u noć ostala budna, a da nitko nije bolestan. 
Svi su VSS i nisu cigani(osim mene ja sam na pol šiptarka ako ćemo istinu). Bivši pankeri, ali sad su ljepo obučeni  :Grin:

----------


## Anvi

> Da li uopće smijem birati između nekog dobrog standarda za dvoje djece (pružiti djeci i ugodno djetinjstvo, priliku za fakultet ili dati financijsku podlogu za vlastiti život) ili skromno živjeti sa troje.


Ja imam dvoje djece. Prvo dijete nas je koštalo: kinderbet, kolica, robica, kadica, cipelice, ovo, ono, , znaš i sama, imaš djecu. Drugo dijete financijski nismo uopće osjetili - sve smo već imali. Isto će biti i s trećim.

Što se tiče školovanja - ono je besplatno. Knjige se nasljeđuju. Postoje stipendije za nadarene učenike, i stipendije za vrhunske studente. Ako će moja djeca htjeti studirati, to će biti njihov put. Svakako ću ih poticati da pored studija rade i nekakav prikladan posao - ja sam davala instrukcije i ne samo da sam imala za sebe, nego sam i majci davala dio za režije.
Naputovala sam se za vrijeme i nakon studija više nego moji dobrostojeći vršnjaci: odlasci na kongrese, workshopove, doškolovanja... ma bila sam na 3 kontinenta, a nisam za to niti jednu kunu dala.

Jedino za čim žalim je što sam jedinica, nemam brata niti sestru. A majka mi je jednom prilikom priznala da sam zapravo trebala biti drugo dijete. Prije mene je već _bio_ netko... :Heart:   :Sad: 

Ono što želim reći je da je troje kao i dvoje, neće vas treće dijete koštati vašeg životnog standarda, a sigurno će vam sa sobom donijeti cijeli jedan novi svijet.   :Love:

----------


## Sramežljiva

Ja bih na tvome mjestu rodila dijete. Pokušaj zamisliti što ćeš o svemu tome misliti za deset-petnaest godina... Bit će teško i bit će odricanja, ali... zamisli ih kako sjede za stolom i zezaju se, a ti ih gledaš, smiješ se,  i ne možeš zamisliti da bi moglo biti drugačije... Zamisli to bogatstvo... Čini li ti se da bi vrijedilo?
Ovo je tvoj život i odluka je na tebi, a ja bih ovako...

----------


## sladjanaf

> Odrasla sam u okolini gdje je troje i više djece smatrano siromaštvom i prosjačenjem od državne milostinje. Svi moji prijatelji imaju po jednog brata ili sestru. Samo su cigani imali više djece. 
> Ja jednostavno neznam kako žive ljudi sa troje djece. One koje ja poznajem uglavnom su lošije obučeni, sa nerješenim stambenim pitanjem, ne putuju mnogo. 
> 
> Strah me je što nosi ta situacija. Da li uopće smijem birati između nekog dobrog standarda za dvoje djece (pružiti djeci i ugodno djetinjstvo, priliku za fakultet ili dati financijsku podlogu za vlastiti život) ili skromno živjeti sa troje. Da li takva odluka donosi kajanje?


Ljudi s troje djece žive skroz normalno, vjeruj mi. Niti su loše obučeni, niti žive u šupici, niti im fali putovanja. brdo predrasuda si iznijela ovdje, i tako neistinitih. a osobito dio o ciganima. mislim, stvarno! čovjek bi pomislio da netko tko radi magisterij, ima dovoljno godina za već dvoje djece, ima i više pojma o stvarnom životu.
a dovoljno si odrasla da preuzmeš odgovornost za vlastite postupke. znači, ako nisi željela više djece, onda si trebala koristiti svaku moguću zaštitu protiv začeća. to ti je vrlo jednostavno.

----------


## arilu

Mislim da između dvoje i troje nema neke ogromne razlike, posebno jer je razlika u godinama tako mala. A šta se tiče lošijeg oblačenja, zar je to stvarno tako bitno, čak ako bi i bili lošije obučeni???

----------


## Sanjica

1. Da se preseliš u moj mali grad bilo bi ti skroz normalno da rodiš (a i tvom mužu) jer kod nas gotovo svi imaju po troje djece. Trenutno je to u modi, rekla bih. I svi smo školovani i zaposleni.

2. Želiš to dijete. Doživljavaš ga kao dijete, ne kao trudnoću koja se dogodila. Šta misliš, koja je vjerojatnost i koliko dugo trebaš poživjeti da si uspiješ oprostiti ako ga sada "odbaciš"? 
Moja mama si nikada nije oprostila. Ni tati nikad nije oprostila, jedino je krivnju prebacila na njega. Njihov odnos je sve samo ne brak.

3. Biti će kriznih situacija. I depresija. I tankih živaca. Ali i toliko zadovoljstva, sreće i bogatstva da će tvom mužu jednog dana biti neshvatljivo kako je mogao ne željeti tu malu štrucu...

I mislim da ti naša podrška nije toliko potrebna za odluku, mislim da si ti odluku donijela prije nego što si napisala prvi post. Mi ti trebamo samo da si potvrdiš da si na dobrom putu i da budeš hrabrija i sigurnija u borbi za novo biće.

PS Dvoje od mojih troje začeto je "na čuvanju"... Moraš prijeći na nešta sigurnije ako ne želiš dalje ponavljati ovakve dileme.  :Love:

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja sam mama troje djece. Nismo niti gladni niti loše obučeni. Treći je u našu obitelj došao s mojih 40 godina i donio takav blagoslov da se pitam -pa što sam čekala.
Ne poznajem niti jednu ženu koja je požalila što je rodila neplanirano začeto dijete. Poznajem zato mnogo žena koje su požalile što su pobacile, kažu da se patnja ne smanjuje s vremenom.
Ne boj se siromaštva! To ti kaže osoba koja se isto kao i ti bojala kako ćemo, ali na temelju svoga iskustva, a budući da si katolkinja, mogu ti reći - vršeći Božju volju u svom životu postaješ sposobna primati darove od Boga. Imat ćeš sve moguće blagostanje i materijalno i duhovno. Budi mi blagoslovljena.

----------


## malena beba

_Ono što želim reći je da je troje kao i dvoje, neće vas treće dijete koštati vašeg životnog standarda, a sigurno će vam sa sobom donijeti cijeli jedan novi svijet._ 

evo ovako i ja mislim...
ja ti pruzam samo virtualnu podrsku. iman dvoje djece i ne planiramo trece. ali nikad ne znas. malo je zena koje ne zazale nakon pobacaja. moja jedna prija je to nedavno napravila - sablaznila sam se. i to zbog posla, i naravno da joj je zao. dobro razmisli prije nego ista napravis. a TM ce sigurno stati uz tebe sto god da odlucis   :Smile:  
sretno i javi se

----------


## Irena23

Ne bi se složila da je mala razlika između dvoje i troje djece. Razlika je značajna jer se dva roditelja koja su se prije uvijek mogla rasporediti na dvoje djece, sada više ne mogu. Nije lako, ali je neopisivo zadovoljstvo i sreca. Moji su veca dobna razlika pa ovi veci toliko gustaju s ovim malim da je to uzitak gledati. Fizicki ima puno posla, ali je i trostruko zadovoljstvo. Samo to treba zeljeti, nije sve idila, ali kad ih sad gledam dodje mi da imam i cetvrto.

----------


## we&baby

> Ne poznajem niti jednu ženu koja je požalila što je rodila neplanirano začeto dijete. Poznajem zato mnogo žena koje su požalile što su pobacile, kažu da se patnja ne smanjuje s vremenom.


X

pametna si, imas djecu, muza...jako je malo u zivotu stvari koje JESMO planirali, a jedne od NAJLIJEPSIH su bas one o kojima nitko ni sanjao nije...

 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mama Jelena

Phillis, 
ja nisam željela djecu, dok nisam rodila prvo  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  . A sad ih imam troje i ne žalim ni trenutka. Niti jedno nisam planirala  8) Treće je došlo taman kada sam bila spremna vratiti se na posao u puni pogon, napredovati (volim svoj posao, isto VSS), i plakala sam kao kišna godina, ali samo radi samosažaljenja, nisam ni pomišljala na AB. Nisam vjernica i ne osuđujem žene koje ga naprave zbog nekih okolnosti, ali ja ga ne bih mogla napraviti.  Iz spoznaje koliko ću voljeti to dijete, i što ga smatram dijelom sebe. I upravo tako jest, obožavamo je, kao i prvo dvoje.
Živimo u manjem stanu - 56m2, ali smo ga preuredili u 2,5 sobni, muž mi ima bliže 50 nego 40, ja 10 manje, i nismo bogati, ali ne bismo bili bogatiji sa manje djece, samo siromašniji!
Znam da muževi mogu biti velika podrška ali i veliko ometanje, i držim ti fige da zajedno donesete odluku kojom ćeš biti zadovoljna i to za cijeli život.
I vjerujem da si umorna od male bebe i da ti je teško misliti o još jednom malom biću koje je potpuno ovisno o tebi, ali znaj, to tako brzo prođe, tako su kratko maleni, a tako brzo rastu. I poslije nam bude žao što je to vrijeme tako brzo prošlo...

Ja također nisam dobila podršku roditelja, i čula poslije da sam neodgovorna kada mi se to desilo (moj otac  :Evil or Very Mad:  ali ima on seriju takvih pohvala za mene), mama me blijedo pogledala. Isto iz razloga - u njihovo vrijeme se imalo dvoje, sve iznad je čudno i kao što kažeš samo za socijalno ugrožene  :Laughing:  

Siromaštva se ne boj, imaš zvanje, dvoje vas je roditelja, a Zološki će stajati tu i za kojih godinu dana  :Kiss:

----------


## Phillis75

Uh, jeste se uhvatile tog mog komentara o financijama. Ne želim se pravdati ali evo vam ga: 
kada sam ja odrastala zaista je imati treće djete značilo stagnirati. Ljudi koji su imali dvoje djece uspjevali su napraviti kuće (teško uz kredite i odricanja), dok si ljudi s troje to nisu mogli dozvoliti. U ono vrijeme svako  dijete je puno koštalo. Ne znam da li su sada drugačija vremena. Vjerojatno je sve jefinije nego tada (jefina kineska roba) i vjerojatno pristupačnije. 

Ja zaista imam prijatelje koji zbog trećeg dijeteta nemogu riješti stambeno pitanje. To je iz čistog razloga što ona već toliko vremena ne radi i bilo kakav kredit ne dolazi u obzir jer bi im ugrozio egzistenciju. Smatram da je moj strah opravdan. 

S druge strane znam da se može proći i smanjim u životu i da čovjek bude sretan. To je istina, i to priznajem. 
Na stranu financije, mene više brine organizacijski dio. To bi bila djeca od dve i po godine, godinu i po, te novorođena beba. Voljela bi znati odgovore na pitanja kao što su:
- što učiniti kada svo troje plače noću (ja i muž smo samo dvoje) 
- što učiniti kada je svo troje bolesno 
- kako ih odvesti u vrtić kad pada kiša, ne mogu ih svo troje nositi,
- kako ići u dućan, kad u jedna kolica stane samo jedno djete, 
- kako umiriti muža kada je već sada iscrpljen, neispavan i umoran od svega.

Nije istina da sam unaprijed odlučila da ću roditi. Prva pomisao kad sam ugledala pozitivan test za testiranje bila je da ću morati ići na čišćenje, i rasplakala sam se ko kišna godina. Ustvari takav je bio i dogovor s MM otprije. Osim što se tada nešto promjenilo i samu sebe sam iznenadila željom da zadržim to dijete. Još uvijek mislim da je to luda ideja. Ali mi se sve više sviđa pogotovo zato što vidim da ima još mnogo žena koje tako razmišljaju. 

Još sam neodlučna, ali sada bar znam da nisam luda i da za moje želje nisu krivi samo hormoni.

----------


## meda

ovako sa strane gledano, s obzirom na vasu situaciju, ja bih rekla da vi niste spremni za to dijete. ja vjerujem da bi u takvoj situaciji i mene hormoni i zelje malo ponijeli, ali bi mi mozda kasnije bilo zao, kad bi se suocila s konkretnim problemima. financijski bas niste komotni, ocito nemate pomoc sa strane u obliku baka, deda, strina i slicno...premala je razlika izmedu djece da bi se malo i odmorili...

sta da kazem, znali ste sve to i prije, al ste ipak riskirali. sto god da odlucite, odmah nakon odluke se dogovorite o pouzdanijoj kontracepciji!

----------


## Ifigenija

Moja frendica ima djecu s tako malom razlikom. I teško joj je bilo dok najmanja nije napunila godinu i pol; ma jako teško. Sve što si navela - i njih muči.

Jedno hoda, drugo u kolicima, treće u marami ili slingu; frendica je znala biti mokra dok bi najstarije dijete odvela u vrtić... sve je to istina.

Ali važno je znati - to prođe. Bude teško, i najteži dio ponese majka, jasno - otac je na poslu. Bilo je dana kad ih je prljava roba preplavljivala, kad su nju preplavljivali osjećaji zarobljenosti, kad bi izašla - nakon pol sata mala bi tak plakala da se morala vratiti... ma bilo je grdo.

Ja se njoj divim. Ali već nakon godinu i pol - to je troje vesele djece, najmanja se stalno igra sa sekama, veseli su, i sve je lakše, i ljepše.

Ipak, nakon trećeg su odlučili pripaziti i to je to. Na četvrto nisu spremni, barem ne još, ali s ovo troje sada se snalaze super   :Heart:

----------


## sunca

čini mi se da je ovdje najvažnija karika tvoj muž koji ti očito ne daje podršku. 

ti brineš o umornom mužu, a tko brine o umornoj tebi?
djecu može i on vodit u vrtić dok si ti doma sa bebom.
šoping se može obaviti tjedni i može ga obaviti on dok ti čuvaš djecu, a dnevno možeš ići lako sa bebom po kruh i obaviti poslove po kući ako se organiziraš, a vjerujem da si tu već majstorica sa dvoje tako malenih.
djeca su rijetko svo troje bolesna odjednom i isto tako rijetko plaču noću svo troje odjednom i na kraju krajeva i da više ne znaš kud prestat će plakat kad tad.

sumnjaš li da ćeš izgubiti muža sa trećim djetetom? to morate raspravit zajedno.

----------


## mirje

> Voljela bi ćuti mišljenje majki troje djece da li se to može izvesti a da se ne upadne u tešku depresiju ili slično.



Može   :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> - što učiniti kada svo troje plače noću (ja i muž smo samo dvoje) 
> - što učiniti kada je svo troje bolesno 
> - kako ih odvesti u vrtić kad pada kiša, ne mogu ih svo troje nositi,
> - kako ići u dućan, kad u jedna kolica stane samo jedno djete, 
> - kako umiriti muža kada je već sada iscrpljen, neispavan i umoran od svega.


-Meni se još nije dogodilo da svi troje plaču odjednom.A i da se dogodi uzet ćeš ono koje ima najviše razloga(strah,bolest..)
-Ah,to će ti se često dešavati.A ništa,što bi učinila?Isto što i sa dvoje,samo što ćeš imati tri brige umisto dvi
-Pa znaju li ti djeca hodati,nsisu to trojke da su tri bebe iste dobi.Pa kad dođete do toga da ti najmlađe ide u vrtić,najstarije će biti već veliko dijete.
-Možeš kupiti kolica za blizance a najstarije može šetati sa strane ili uzmi onaj nastavak koji se zakači na kolica pa se treće vozi na tome
-Tvoj muž nije fer i on bi mi bio zadnja briga u čitavoj ovoj situaciji.

Gle,što se financija tiče,zašto misliš da je tolika razlika između dvoje i troje djece?Kod mene nema apsolutno nikakve razlike,tj.ništa se nije promijenilo otkad ih imam troje.Treće sam dojila,znači nisam davala nove za adaptirano.Robicu svu sam imala.Kolica sam kupila ali to sam ja tako htjela,mogla sam i stara.Trošim za pelene i hranu,ali dobivam i dječji i onaih 500 kn za treće dijete,što pokrije sve troškove.Kućetinu nemamo a nebi je imali ni da imam dvoje djece.

Ma meni je sve to tako glupo,i ja sam na treću bebu gledala kao na TREĆE :shock: a kad sam rodila sve te brojke i brojčice se izgube,ma nije on meni broj tri nego moje malo savršenstvo bez kojeg ne mogu zamisliti život.Iskreno,živci su mi u totalnoj komi,nemam više strpljenja niti malo i pucam po šavovima.Ali ne zbog trećeg nego zbog drugog djeteta koje me je dovelo do ludila.A eto,u mom slučaju treće dijete je moj apaurin i moja snaga za dalje.
Sretno!

----------


## sladjanaf

> - kako umiriti muža



 :shock: 

nego, zna li tvoj muž osnove ljudske biologije, tj. kako nastaju djeca?

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja imam bebu od 5 mjeseci i već radimo na drugoj, MM bi odmah nakon druge i treću a ja bi pauzu od par godina. Tak da isto razmišljam o organizacijskim problemima. 
Kad rodiš treću bebu najstarije dijete će već imati skoro tri godine, kolika je vjerojatnost da će svi plakati noću? Možda se ponekad i to dogodi, onda ćeš ti biti s bebom a TM uspavati stariju djecu.
Ja sad s jednom bebom ne idem u dućan. Idem kad MM dođe s posla ili ide on. Ne da mi se nositi dolje po stepenicama bebu i kolica jer smo na prvom katu i nemamo lift. U šetnju idem s MM-om, svekrvom, sestrom itd. Možeš jednog nositi u marami, drugog staviti u kolica, a najstariji nek hoda, ali ti onda ionak treba još jedna osoba da ti pomogne, pa nađeš nekog ako baš moraš otići u dućan.
Kad pada kiša, nosiš najmanjeg, većima obučeš kabanice.

Ja razmišljam kak ih sve staviti u AS na stražnje sjedalo? Što ako se ja razbolim? Što ako budu blizanci? Onda opet pomislim kad bi tak svi razmišljali nikad ne bi ni imali djecu, neke stvari se rješavaju u hodu, neke uopće ne ispadnu veliki problem kak se ranije činilo itd.

----------


## Phillis75

Svaka čast vama koje ne komentirate o kontracepciji. 

Ne želim pričati o kontracepciji jer je to tužna priča iza toga. Imam 32 godine, a ne 17 i znam što je kontracepcija! Kao što sam već rekla po pravilima biologije ova trudnoća se nije smjela dogoditi. Očito je jedan spermić imao veliku želju da uspije i prevazišao sve prepreke.

----------


## corny

Teško da će ti itko moći dati pravi savjet... Napiši na papir i jedno i drugo i ...  Neznam , moja mišica je bila bolesna dok sam bila trudna. Ma bila bolesna...   :Rolling Eyes:   Tako se mislilo. Nakraju se ispostavilo da je hvala Bogu dobro. Rekli su da sama odlučim. To je bila najteža ali i najlakša odluka dotad. Donesena srcem i jedina ispravna. Da je imalo i drugačiji ishod nebih žalila jer je to bila moja odluka. Što god ti odlučiš to će biti ispravno. 
I da, dobro je meda rekla. Malo razmislite o pozdanijoj kontracepciji.

----------


## Trina

> Svaka čast vama koje ne komentirate o kontracepciji. 
> 
> Ne želim pričati o kontracepciji jer je to tužna priča iza toga. Imam 32 godine, a ne 17 i znam što je kontracepcija! Kao što sam već rekla po pravilima biologije ova trudnoća se nije smjela dogoditi. Očito je jedan spermić imao veliku želju da uspije i prevazišao sve prepreke.


Pa postavila si pitanje za nas mame troje djece što mislimo o zadržavanju trudnoće ili ne?Možemo mi i o kontracepciji-kako si zatrudnila,uz spiralu ili što?

Mislim,meni nema opravdanja za tvog muža što se tako postavlja,bez obzira na biologiju i na to što ste se čuvali pa se beba eto,ipak dogodila.Nije da bi on morao ići na kiretažu i živiti sa tim osjećajem nego ti.

----------


## corny

> Svaka čast vama koje ne komentirate o kontracepciji. 
> 
> Ne želim pričati o kontracepciji jer je to tužna priča iza toga. Imam 32 godine, a ne 17 i znam što je kontracepcija! Kao što sam već rekla po pravilima biologije ova trudnoća se nije smjela dogoditi. Očito je jedan spermić imao veliku želju da uspije i prevazišao sve prepreke.


 :/  minut iza moj post. hebi ga. sori.

----------


## zhabica

> Phillis75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li uopće smijem birati između nekog dobrog standarda za dvoje djece (pružiti djeci i ugodno djetinjstvo, priliku za fakultet ili dati financijsku podlogu za vlastiti život) ili skromno živjeti sa troje.
> 
> 
> Što se tiče školovanja - ono je besplatno. Knjige se nasljeđuju. Postoje stipendije za nadarene učenike, i stipendije za vrhunske studente. Ako će moja djeca htjeti studirati, to će biti njihov put. Svakako ću ih poticati da pored studija rade i nekakav prikladan posao - *ja sam davala instrukcije i ne samo da sam imala za sebe, nego sam i majci davala dio za režije.
> Naputovala sam se za vrijeme i nakon studija više nego moji dobrostojeći vršnjaci: odlasci na kongrese, workshopove, doškolovanja...* ma bila sam na 3 kontinenta, a nisam za to niti jednu kunu dala.
> 
> Ono što želim reći je da je troje kao i dvoje, neće vas treće dijete koštati vašeg životnog standarda, a sigurno će vam sa sobom donijeti cijeli jedan novi svijet.


potpisujem anvi, od rijeci do rijeci (osim ovo sa 3 kontinenta). ja sam najstarija od 4 djece.

----------


## Trina

A ja sam isto zbrljala,vidim da autorica ne želi pričati o kontracepciji

----------


## Ariens

> Očito je jedan spermić imao veliku želju da uspije i prevazišao sve prepreke.


Zato i ja imam u potpisu svoje malo zlato   :Kiss: .

----------


## Ariens

Htjela sam reci da bih bila presretna da ih imam jos dvoje   :Love:  .

----------


## vanjci

evo ja imam troje i mr. sam i sad cu skoro bit dr.sc. ocu reci da za sve mozes imati vremena. i nisu vise djece socijalna kategorija, to je samo tvoja predrasuda.
ja uvijek kazem da je prvo najveca promjena, drugo i trece su mala razlika. istina, nemas tri ruke za svakome dati po jednu ali sta je neko gore napisao dok trece dode prvo ce vec biti mali covjekic i moci ce i sam ponesto. teske su u pocetku noci kad se svi bude ali onda bi ih ja svih dovela u ans veliki krevet i svi zadovoljni. robicu imas od ranijih, dojis, ako imas platnene jos bolje, ne trosis zapravo nsita vise nego do tad, sve do cipelica :Smile:  organizacija je malo veci problem ali uz malo volje i to se da sloziti. ja uzivam u svojih troje ali cetvrto koliko god volje imala mislim da zasad nebi ejr je troje taman onoliko koliko ja mogu fizicki imati vremena za sa svakim od njih provesti barem neko vrijeme nasamo..istina jos "pate" jer najmlada doji pa je ona navecer samnom ali cim ona zaspe ili podoji svaku vecer citam drugome pricu pa tako i oni imaju mamu za sebe...
i ne mislim da pretjerujes oko muza, poprilicno je vazno da je i on u cijeloj prici tu, treba ti pomoc sa troje posebno kad su jako mali, poslje je lakse. zelim ti svu srecu da se odlucis na ono sta ce ti biti najbolje, samo sam ti zeljela reci kako je to iz mog iskustva.  :Kiss:

----------


## meda

samo jedno zacece u povijesti se po biologiji nije trebalo dogoditi, a mozda cak ni to   :Wink:  

mislim da dijete financisjki iziskuje u prvim godinama jako malo, pravi troskovi dolaze kasnije...

----------


## we&baby

> samo jedno zacece u povijesti se po biologiji nije trebalo dogoditi, a mozda cak ni to


odgovor ti je savrsen   :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Moja frendica ima troje djece, voditeljica je odjela u velikoj firmi, upravo ide sa najstarijim sinom  9g u london tak malo na par dana,a muž uzima ogdišnji da bejbisita najmlađu curicu koja ima 3g i srednjeg klinca koji ima 5g. Često im nije lako, sve je kompliciranije, ali mi se čini da su oni opušteniji. Muž je isto visokopozicioniran u istoj firmi, krpaju su, vrtić, bake dede, prijatelji (  )... Na skiijanju u austriji smo bili mi s dvoje klinaca, oni s troje, još jedni frendovi s troje, i jedni s jednim klincem. pogodite ko je njaviše tulumario. Uspješnici sa jednim djetetom su se stalno oko nečeg uzrujavali, mi pomalo, a ovi sa po troje sve im je been there done that. Najmlađe dijete je imalo dvije, a najstarije 14 i bilo ih je više nego nas, a ja se nisam bolje provela godinama niti duže u noć ostala budna, a da nitko nije bolestan. 
> Svi su VSS i nisu cigani(osim mene ja sam na pol šiptarka ako ćemo istinu). Bivši pankeri, ali sad su ljepo obučeni


Totalno OT al ne mogu da odolim.
ovo je GE-NI-JAL-NO!!!
(ajd povedite i mene drugi put, pliiiiiiiiiiz )

----------


## Marija

Draga Phillis75, slušaj svoje srce koje ti govori ispravno.

Imam troje klinaca, istina nešto nam je lakše jer je razlika među njima velika. I sve se stvarno može. Ja sam doktorirala prije nego što sam zatrudnila treći put, MM sad završava magisterij. Sad smo, istina, konačno u velikom vlastitom stanu, ali dok smo imali "samo" dvoje, živjeli smo u 40 kvadrata. Najstarija kćer je promijenila 4 podstanarske adrese, evo je živa je i zdrava  :Smile:  

Ne želim reći da financije nisu važne uopće, od novca se živi, ali velika obitelj te na neki način i gura u smjeru rješavanja problema - ako je stan u kojem sada živite vaš, ne krećete od nule, kupovat ćete još jednu ili dvije sobe. Treće dijete inače najmanje košta, mi smo srećom stvari čuvali pa je Ana uglavnom nasljednica  :Grin:  I sad idemo na izlete puno više nego kad smo imali "samo" jedno dijete. Naravno da djeci ne uspijemo priuštiti baš sve što bi željeli, ali mislim da to nije ni bitno, dapače.

Nisi napisala imaš li mogućnosti da vam barem povremeno pomognu bake i dide. Ako ikako možeš, pokušaj iskoristiti njihovu pomoć oko djece za finiširanje posla oko magisterija, s obzirom da sad već pišeš, bilo bi dobro da se uspiješ obraniti prije nego se beba rodi.  

A da je lako - nije. Ponekad poželim iskočiti iz cipela i zbrisati, ponekad je netko bolestan, ponekad sam i ja bolesna a ne mogu to biti. Ponekad se mlađi deru u isto vrijeme, a najstarija svira i to preko volje, i osjećam se kao da sam se našla usred Malcolma u sredini  :Laughing:  Nekad ćete i na vlasitioj  koži osjetiti predrasudu prema ljudima koji imaju više od dvoje djece. Nekad će svi plakati-dvoje ćeš umirivati ti, jedno muž. Nekad ćete uspjeti, nekad ćeš plakati skupa s njima, bude i takvih dana. 

A onda navečer dojim Anu, i slušam kako u drugoj sobi P. čita bratu Malog princa... ili ih gledam kako svi pužu za Anom i igraju se kao tri mačića...i srce mi je ko kuća  :Heart:  

I još nešto. ovo




> jednog dana kad se poslože kockice, možeš ti roditi još djece, ako poželite oboje


mi se čini kao jako opasam savjet. Dijete uistinu nije par fensi cipela za koje se muž protivi da ih sad kupiš, pa ćeš ih kupiti drugi put ako bude novaca, a sad, nikom ništa. 
Vjerujem da bi abortus nanio ogroman ožiljak tebi, ali i vašoj vezi ako bi osjećala da te muž emotivno prisilio na takav korak. Jer mislim da ti itekako osjećaš da u sebi nosiš novi život, novo dijete (a ne tek nakupinu stanica).

Ja uistinu vjerujem da svako dijete u obitelj donosi svoj blagoslov  :Heart:  nadam se da ćeš taj blagoslov prihvatiti zajedno sa svojim mužem.

----------


## stray_cat

nije tebi problem u tebi, u broju djece nego u muzu

on je umoran i neispavan? a ti?

daj se vrlo ozbiljno porazgovaraj sa njim, ovo sve kaj ti navodis kao razlog za eventualni prekid su samozavaravaje, jer i sama kuzis ko je pravi izvor problema

----------


## MikiMama

Uf, nije ti lako!
Vidim da imaš u srcu nagomilanih strahova, pitanja, dilema. 
Ali mislim da ne postavljaš prava pitanja.
Stvar je u tome da odluku donosite samo ti+TM i nitko drugi. Kako ispadne, ispadne. I to je odluka za cijeli život! Odluka sa svim svojim posljedicama!
Ako odlučite roditi, da li si sigurna da ste dovoljno jaki za to?
Ako odlučite ne roditi, da li si sigurna da si ti dovoljna jaka za to?

I tu ne mislim na financijska pitanja, pitanja stila ili knjiga. Ne mislim ni na pitanja vjere da li je to ubojstvo ili ne.
Mislim na savjest ako ne rodiš.
Mislim na psihičku i fizičku snagu ako rodiš.

Ovo što ti pitaš mi se čini kao izgovaranje.

Odgovorit ću redom (iako mislim da to nisu prava pitanja na koja moraš naći odgovor).



> Uh, jeste se uhvatile tog mog komentara o financijama. Ne želim se pravdati ali evo vam ga: 
> kada sam ja odrastala zaista je imati treće djete značilo stagnirati. Ljudi koji su imali dvoje djece uspjevali su napraviti kuće (teško uz kredite i odricanja), dok si ljudi s troje to nisu mogli dozvoliti. U ono vrijeme svako  dijete je puno koštalo. Ne znam da li su sada drugačija vremena. Vjerojatno je sve jefinije nego tada (jefina kineska roba) i vjerojatno pristupačnije. 
> Ja zaista imam prijatelje koji zbog trećeg dijeteta nemogu riješti stambeno pitanje. To je iz čistog razloga što ona već toliko vremena ne radi i bilo kakav kredit ne dolazi u obzir jer bi im ugrozio egzistenciju. Smatram da je moj strah opravdan. 
> S druge strane znam da se može proći i smanjim u životu i da čovjek bude sretan. To je istina, i to priznajem.


Život u današnje vrijeme je po nekim stvarima jednostavniji (od tehničkih pomagala kao suđerica pa do gotovih kašica) ali radno vrijeme je dulje obitelji su manje na okupu, po nekim stvarima je teže. Sagledaj stvari iz današnje perspektive, zaboravi kako su živjeli neki drugi u neko drugo vrijeme ...
Istina, tvoji frendovi se ne mogu izboriti s kreditom dok su na porodiljskom, ali nakon porodiljskog ...? I sama kažeš, financijska strana nije razlog!
Ti bi možda mogla za vrijeme porodiljskog riješiti magisterij?




> Na stranu financije, mene više brine organizacijski dio. To bi bila djeca od dve i po godine, godinu i po, te novorođena beba. Voljela bi znati odgovore na pitanja kao što su:
> - što učiniti kada svo troje plače noću (ja i muž smo samo dvoje) 
> - što učiniti kada je svo troje bolesno 
> - kako ih odvesti u vrtić kad pada kiša, ne mogu ih svo troje nositi,
> - kako ići u dućan, kad u jedna kolica stane samo jedno djete, 
> - kako umiriti muža kada je već sada iscrpljen, neispavan i umoran od svega.


Imam dvije curke na mene jednu, razlika dvije godine
- jednu sam stavila na cicu, drugu kraj cice, sve tri skupa u krevetu. I još zapjevala uspavanku. Ako ništa drugo, ja sam zaspala!
- ako već nemaš pomagaća, skupi svu svoju nutarnju snagu i primi se majčinstva!
- nabavi gumene čizme za djecu, kabanice za djecu i kolica, i kreni u vrtić
- najstarije dijete na buggyboard koji se prikopča na kolica, a mlađih dvoje u kolica za blizance, pa su ti svih troje "prikopčana" na kotače
- čini mi se da ti već imaš doma tri djeteta.   :Rolling Eyes:  




> Nije istina da sam unaprijed odlučila da ću roditi. Prva pomisao kad sam ugledala pozitivan test za testiranje bila je da ću morati ići na čišćenje, i rasplakala sam se ko kišna godina. Ustvari takav je bio i dogovor s MM otprije. Osim što se tada nešto promjenilo i samu sebe sam iznenadila željom da zadržim to dijete.


Pročitaj gornje još jednom, razmisli još jednom! I šta si zaključila?




> Još uvijek mislim da je to luda ideja. Ali mi se sve više sviđa pogotovo zato što vidim da ima još mnogo žena koje tako razmišljaju.


Kakve veze ima šta druge žene misle? Zar će ti one pomagati kad ćeš se raspadati od umora?




> Još sam neodlučna, ali sada bar znam da nisam luda i da za moje želje nisu krivi samo hormoni.


Postavi si prava pitanja: da li ćeš i kako moći živjeti s donešenom odlukom (koja god ona bila) i zatraži od muža razumijevanje i podršku.

U svakom slučaju, SRETNO!   :Love:

----------


## Sirius Black

Ti bokca koliko doktora i magistara ima na ovom forumu.   :Grin:

----------


## MikiMama

> I još nešto. ovo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				jednog dana kad se poslože kockice, možeš ti roditi još djece, ako poželite oboje
> 			
> ...


potpisujem sve, ali ovo pogotovo!

----------


## stray_cat

> A ja sam isto zbrljala,vidim da autorica ne želi pričati o kontracepciji


upravo tako

ona trazi savijet iz sadasnje perspektive, trudna

----------


## Trina

Nije mi uopće bila namjera pričati o kontracepciji nego je phillis umjesto citirala, copy pastala nečiji komentar na račun kontracepcije a meni je to ispalo kao da ona želi o tome pričati.Malo sam krivo shvatila  :Grin:  To je ovo bilo:



> Svaka čast vama koje ne komentirate o kontracepciji. 
> Ne želim pričati o kontracepciji jer je to tužna priča iza toga. Imam 32 godine, a ne 17 i znam što je kontracepcija! Kao što sam već rekla po pravilima biologije ova trudnoća se nije smjela dogoditi. Očito je jedan spermić imao veliku želju da uspije i prevazišao sve prepreke.

----------


## Trina

I još mi je nešto upalo u oko.Nekoliko vas  piše kako je to samo njena i Njm odluka.Moje mišljenje je da je to samo i isključivo njezina odluka a ne muževa.

----------


## mikka

hm da, njoj ce svakako biti teze u slucaju da se odluci ne zadrzati dijete. inace, odluka bi teoretski trebala biti zajednicka, ali.. 

ne znam sta bi pametno rekla. nadam se da ce Phillis biti zadovoljna svojom odlukom.  :Love:

----------


## malena beba

> I još mi je nešto upalo u oko.Nekoliko vas  piše kako je to samo njena i Njm odluka.Moje mišljenje je da je to samo i isključivo njezina odluka a ne muževa.


ja se ne slazem, mislim da to treba biti zajednica odluka. ako vec nisu planirali dijete, odvagnuti sve ZA  i PROTIV. 
ja isto ne planiram trece bas zbog financijskih i stambenih razloga... tako da je mogu razumjeti (ja koristim kontracepciju   :Grin:  )

----------


## dorotea24

> Toliko smo planova imali ja i suprug. O evenutalnoj kupnji neke zemlje ili kućice, o većem autu, o posjetu Plitivica, zološkog vrta u Zagrebu kad djeca porastu i sličinim stvarima. 
> Ja jednostavno neznam kako žive ljudi sa troje djece. One koje ja poznajem uglavnom su lošije obučeni, sa nerješenim stambenim pitanjem, ne putuju mnogo.


Evo ja ću ti reći kako živi obitelj sa četvero djece koliko nas imaju moji roditelji. Kada smo sestra i ja bile male živjele smo u 56 kvadrata sa roditeljima, bakom i djedom. Poslije smo se preselili u svoju kuću, mom je ocu postepeno rastao posao, a s godinama se zalomilo još dvoje djece. Napomenit ću samo da moji nisu nikakvi bogataši, ali evo sestra i ja smo fakultetski obrazovane, treća sestra ove godine upisuje fakultet, a brat će također na faks za koju godinu. Meni su moji jako financijski pomogli što su napravili i mojoj sestri, a vjerovatno će i ovoj sitnijoj djeci. Kako sam kao dijete živjela u skućenim uvijetima i kako smo tada bili puno siromašniji mogu ti sa apsolutnom sigurnošću reći da zbog toga nisam bila ni najmanje nesretna. Svoje djetinjstvo pamtim kao iznimno idlično i lijepo. Tada mi se taj mali stačić činio velik kao dvorac, a danas kad uđem u njega postanem svjesna koliko je zapravo majušan i ne mogu si zamisliti da bih tu mogla živjeti sa svojim mužem, djecom i roditeljima. Hoću reći da djeca potpuno drugačije doživljavaju te materijalne stvari nego mi odrasli. Njima je bitnija obiteljska sloga i ljubav nego novac, ali to ne govorim sada kao frazu nego zaista to i mislim.

A zašto ne biste mogli kupiti veću zemlju, veći auto? Malo bolje rasporediti novce i sve će te moći. Možda sada trenutno ne vidiš rješenje jer nemaš cjelovitu sliku, ali s vremenom, kada stvari sjednu na svoje mjesto posložit će se i financije.
A posjet ZOO-u? Pa nema ljepšega nego s malom bebom u kolicima i dvoje veće djece šetati zološkim vrtom ili Plitvicama.
Osim toga nemoj ni zanemariti činjenicu da ti ovi stariji mogu jako puno pomoći oko bebe. Sestra i ja smo se vječito tukle koja će previjati i šetati u kolicima ovo dvoje mlađe.

Evo ja sam neki dan saznala da sam ponovno trudna i također kao ti nisam to planirala, šokirala sam se, rasplakala, svi planovi su mi pali u vodu, ali sada nakon par dana sretna sam i imam nove još bolje planove i to u dvosobnom stanu na 4. katu bez lifta  :Grin:  I također me muči moj stan, ali svjesna sam da je to zapravo samo u mojoj glavi i da nikada ne možeš znati kakve stvari donosi vrijeme.
Sretno u odluci! ja navijam za bebu

----------


## pikula

Kad smo već krenuli o kontracepciji:
I naša Dianica je nastala kad smo bili uvjereni da nije bilo nikakve šanse, ali MM i ja imamo dogovor malo drugačiji od vašeg - pazimo, ali djetešce koje se ipak pojavi volimo i ljubimo četveroručke bez obzira na sve trenutne planove uvjete ili okolnosti. Zato ne koristimo kontracepciju koja može biti indikacija za pobačaj ili ekstra uterinu - znači koristimo personu (plodni i neplodni kompjuterčić ) kondom, i kreativnije vođenje ljubavi - nije baš po Bozaniću  :Grin:  , ali imamo dobru namjeru koristiti samo personu kad razlika bude malo veća, a i kad se malo zdiscipliniramo - više zrelosti  i odgovornosti nam ne bi škodilo definitivno (što se nas konkretno tiče jedva čekamo na bračni vikend ili neki sl duhovni seminar kad klinci budu malo veći) ovak se ne bumo sam tak zbonacali   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## dorotea24

Oprosti, nisam pozorno čitala cijeli topic pa brišem onaj dio o pomaganju starije djece mlađem. Nisam vidjela o kojim dobima se radi. No bar će se moći igrati zajedno.

----------


## kloklo

Dorotea   :Heart:

----------


## sirius

Ako se o broju djece u obitelji zajedno odlučuje(tako bi bar trebalo biti),odluka o pobačaju bi u konačnici trebala biti ženina jer se o njezinoj glavi ,odnosno tijelu radi.
A da je takvu odluku jednostavno donijeti,mi sad o ovome ne bi pričali.
Ja sam naravno u ovoj priči prilično subjektivna.Moja majka je neplanirano ostala trudna kad sam ja imala čertnaest,a moj mlađi brat deset godina.Kad je moj otac čuo da je mama trudna čak "provalio"da ne zna kako se to dogodilo,da možda i nije njegovo,da mora pitati  svoju mamu što da radi...Totalni šok.Mama je bila čak naručena na abortus.
Na koji nije otišla(jer  u njezinom srecu i glavi to zapravo nije ni bila opcija)...Moj brat će za mjesec dana biti punoljetan,još malo pa će krenuti u samostalan život.
Vrijeme je proletjelo...Ono što nam se sad možda čini kao nemoguča misija treba promatrati sa vremenskim odmakom.
Pitanje je samo sa čime ćemo se mi moći nositi sutra,za deset ili dvadeset godina.

----------


## Sirius Black

Vidim sad da si napisala da imate puno godina. Pa ti imaš samo 32 a TM 38. Kaj je to puno? Da imate 45, to bi već bio problem. 
Moja mama je rodila s 38 kad smo sestra i ja imale 13 i 14 god. 
I ja navijam za bebu

----------


## meda

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I još mi je nešto upalo u oko.Nekoliko vas  piše kako je to samo njena i Njm odluka.Moje mišljenje je da je to samo i isključivo njezina odluka a ne muževa.
> 
> 
> ja se ne slazem, mislim da to treba biti zajednica odluka. ako vec nisu planirali dijete, odvagnuti sve ZA  i PROTIV. 
>  )[/size][/size]


potpisujem. jer ako sama odluci moze joj se to jednom obiti o glavu. ipak je to zajednicko dijete. 

ja za sada ne planiram dijete jer ne bih mogla to psihicki izdrzati, i mi stvarno pazimo, naglasak na MI!

----------


## meda

dorotea2, cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Trina

ONA je trudna i ako odluči abortirati ONA ide na abortus,ONA trpi psihičku i fizičku bol i ONA živi s tim do kraja života.Nijedan muškarac ovoga svijeta to ne može doživjeti i proživjeti kao žena,iako je dijete njegovo.Prema tome mislim da njezin muž nema pravo odlučivati o njezinoj savjesti u njezino ime.A da ne pričam o tome koliko je fer i moralno prema osobi koju voliš napraviti joj dijete i onda joj savjetovati da abortira

----------


## Eci

Potpisujem sve već rečeno. 
U mom potpisu ti je sve. Svi su bili planirani, iako imamo stan od 40 m2 i to u potkrovlju (nema mjesta za ormare). MMa sam dugo morala nagovarati za 3. jer se bojao zbog financija. Nakon što sam ostala T povečala mu se plaća, upravo smo kupili veći stan od 60m2 (meni izgleda kao palača, ima 4 sobe, tak da će dečki imati svoju, a cura svoju i mi svoju). Nisam u depresiji i ne namjeravam biti, klinci su zdravi i veseli. MM cijele dane radi i umoan je, ali ga prođe kad dođe doma i zagrli njih troje.
Netko je dobro napisao - ako rodiš nikad nećeš požaliti jer će to biti tvoja beba a ne broj. I nećeš moči zamisliti da je moglo biti drugačije.
Sretno, ma što odlučila!  :Love:

----------


## pikula

[ da ne pričam o tome koliko je fer i moralno prema osobi koju voliš napraviti joj dijete i onda joj savjetovati da abortira[/quote Potpisujem 
Dorotea - čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## Eci

Zaboravila sam napisati da nismo cigani nego iz "fine" Zagrebačke obitelji koja ima iste predrasude koje si ti navela, tako da su svi do ne znam kojeg koljena u natrag imali samo po jedno dijete. Ja sam crna ovca u obitelji, izgleda. Ili odrađujem za sve njih sa veseljem.
I zbilja, iako imamo skromne prihode, ne vidim da imamo manje nego sa dvoje djece.
I jaako volimo ići u Zoo, Plitvice i ostalo. I često idemo.

----------


## mama courage

> I još mi je nešto upalo u oko.Nekoliko vas  piše kako je to samo njena i Njm odluka.Moje mišljenje je da je to samo i isključivo njezina odluka a ne muževa.


mislim da je njezina odluka ako će ići na ab, al da je njihova zajednička ako će zadržati dijete. kako god, trebala bi popričati s njim i njegove nedoumice uzeti ozbiljno, kao što i ona svoje uzima ozbiljno. 




> Kakve veze ima šta druge žene misle? Zar će ti one pomagati kad ćeš se raspadati od umora?


u ovome je bit. zato ja ne navijam ni za bebu ni protiv bebe.




> Dijete uistinu nije par fensi cipela za koje se muž protivi da ih sad kupiš, pa ćeš ih kupiti drugi put ako bude novaca, a sad, nikom ništa.


mislim da je od djeteta bitniji psihofizičko zdravlje roditelja. ako u tom trenutku (iz kojeg god razloga) jedan roditelj nije spreman preuzeti odgovornost djeteta, treba se poštivati i barem ozbiljno razmatrati to mišljenje. poznam osobu koja je abortirala, zato jer nije bila spremna na drugo dijete, jer ju je prvo (bolesno) izrazito iscrpilo, i čak je mislila da nikad više neće htjeti djecu, no vremenom, kad se stanje malo stabiliziralo i kad je smogla snage razmisliti i o nečemu pozitivnijem, prihvatila je sljedeće dijete koje je također došlo nenadano i pored svih kontracepcija. 

ne zavirujemo u tuđe stanove, a kamo li u tuđe duše, pa ne možemo znati koji su razlozi zašto su neke žene (parovi) pristali na ab, niti bi nas trebali zanimati (jer što će nam? da sudimo?), al tako a priori omalovažavati tuđe mišljenje o neželjenju djeteta ne smatram u redu.

----------


## sunca

> Nemogu pričati sa nikim svojim jer ako odem na odbacivanje ne želim da mi nitko zna.


Jesi li barem pričala sa mm-om? Što on kaže na tvoju trudnoću?

----------


## Anvi

> mislim da je njezina odluka ako će ići na ab, al da je njihova zajednička ako će zadržati dijete.


Kao misliš da je ovo izvedivo u praksi, ako je npr. ona za dijete, a on protiv  :?  Hoće li ona tada zbog njega ići na ab, iako to nije njezina odluka? Onda se to direktno kosi s prvim dijelom tvoje rečenice.

----------


## Kanga

*Phillis75*, nisam imala vremena citati sve odgovore, ali zeljela bih ti reci svoje iskustvo koje bi ti zbog nevjerojatno slicnih okolnosti mozda moglo biti korisno.
Kad sam otkrila da se jedan spermic uspio probiti kroz mehanicke zastite imala sam dvoje planirane djece, 32 godine, bila pri kraju doktorata, zivjela u 45m2 (i jos uvijek sam u njima   :Grin:  ) i imala planove nespojive s malom bebom. Ti su trenuci bili puno tezi od svega sto je kasnije uslijedilo. Sa jezom se sjecam da sam imala vec ugovoren termin za abortus. Sto i kako je na kraju dovelo do jasne odluke da cemo bebu zadrzati, tesko je za pojmiti. Religijski razlozi nisu bili u pitanju (nismo vjernici). Racionalni razlozi govorili su samo suprotno. Bilo je nesto puno, puno vece od toga. Puno mudrije – to danas bezrezervno znam. Svaki put kad o tome razmisljam osjecam beskrajnu zahvalnost prema toj cudnoj sili koja me/nas je vodila.
A da je bilo tesko – jest. I jos je. Ipak, znam da je to najbolja odluka koju sam ikad u zivotu donjela.

----------


## corny

MC...nevezano za Phili... Zajedno smo ga napravili, zajedno ćemo ga i odgajati, hraniti i brinuti se o njemu. Zato ne razumijem zašto bi žena sama trebala odlučiti hoće li roditi dijete. 

Kanga, jako optimističan primjer...   :Love:

----------


## ljiljan@

> *Evo ja sam neki dan saznala da sam ponovno trudna* i također kao ti nisam to planirala, šokirala sam se, rasplakala, svi planovi su mi pali u vodu, ali sada nakon par dana sretna sam i imam nove još bolje planove i to u dvosobnom stanu na 4. katu bez lifta  I također me muči moj stan, ali svjesna sam da je to zapravo samo u mojoj glavi i da nikada ne možeš znati kakve stvari donosi vrijeme.
> Sretno u odluci! ja navijam za bebu


Uživala sam čitajući tvoj post, a pogotovo ovaj šećer na kraju.Čestitam  :Love:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## maria71

najlakše je ženi dati savjet, rodi  ( kao da će joj pol foruma pomagati ) ili odi na ab ( kao da će joj druga polovica biti psihoterapeut )

to je tvoja priča i ti skupa s tm-om morate donijeti odluku.

----------


## mama courage

> Zajedno smo ga napravili, zajedno ćemo ga i odgajati, hraniti i brinuti se o njemu. Zato ne razumijem zašto bi žena sama trebala odlučiti hoće li roditi dijete.


pa i ne treba. njena samo treba biti presudna (naravno u razgovoru s muzem) ako se ne osjeća spremno roditi.

----------


## maria71

pobježe mi post

a to što  bih ja napravila je irelevantno .

----------


## sladjanaf

> najlakše je ženi dati savjet, rodi  ( kao da će joj pol foruma pomagati ) ili odi na ab ( kao da će joj druga polovica biti psihoterapeut )
> 
> to je tvoja priča i ti skupa s tm-om morate donijeti odluku.


pa zašto je onda uopće postala?

valjda zato što želi tuđa iskustva i mišljenja.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ma od toliko postova, tek me Dorotein podsjetio da nitko nije napisao najvažnije- Phillis75 čestitamo na trudnoći!

----------


## maria71

ajde tko će joj konkretno pomoći, pričuvati dvoje starijih kad s trećim mora kod pedijatra, a ne želi ih svo troje vući po čekaonicama  il inešto slično 8 ovo mi je prvo palo na pamet )

evo ja se javljam za takvu pomoć, konkretnu i neku novčanu pomoć ako joj bude trebalo

ostalo je sve ,za mene , larpurlartizam

----------


## pikula

i ja se javljam za bejbisting - trebat će. ako ste u zg i da naravno čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## corny

Mc, gore si navela da bi žena trebala odlučiti da ide na ab, zato sam to pisala tebi. 
maria71, točno je, ne trebamo mi govoriti ni jedno ni drugo, ali žena je zamolila za savjet kako da odluči, dakle da čuje višestruke mame, (a na ispod topicu vidimo da nije divno baš svim mamama) ne da joj kažemo šta da radi.

----------


## pikula

nataša sarajevo, može - dogovoreno   :Smile:  znam da je  malo OT ali mene ta ekipa s hrpom klinaca potpuno opušta - kaj god se ja uspaničim oni su već doživjeli i proživjeli. Trebali ste vidjeti kartanje bele zajednim stolom, monopoly za drugim, stolni nogometi tri komada na podu, i dojenje, pelene, večerice, padanje, plakanje, pranje suđa, kuhnje kave, skafanderi se suše sve se odvija paralelno. Ja sam rekla da su me cijepili od svih strahova glede više komada djece   :Smile:  Sve to funkcionira kad su ljudi  8)  Ovako zvuči kao čerga, ali u ljepoj vikendici u alpama ne smeta

----------


## Sanjica

> *Phillis75*, nisam imala vremena citati sve odgovore, ali zeljela bih ti reci svoje iskustvo koje bi ti zbog nevjerojatno slicnih okolnosti mozda moglo biti korisno.
> Kad sam otkrila da se jedan spermic uspio probiti kroz mehanicke zastite imala sam dvoje planirane djece, 32 godine, bila pri kraju doktorata, zivjela u 45m2 (i jos uvijek sam u njima   ) i imala planove nespojive s malom bebom. Ti su trenuci bili puno tezi od svega sto je kasnije uslijedilo. Sa jezom se sjecam da sam imala vec ugovoren termin za abortus. Sto i kako je na kraju dovelo do jasne odluke da cemo bebu zadrzati, tesko je za pojmiti. Religijski razlozi nisu bili u pitanju (nismo vjernici). Racionalni razlozi govorili su samo suprotno. Bilo je nesto puno, puno vece od toga. Puno mudrije – to danas bezrezervno znam. Svaki put kad o tome razmisljam osjecam beskrajnu zahvalnost prema toj cudnoj sili koja me/nas je vodila.
> A da je bilo tesko – jest. I jos je. Ipak, znam da je to najbolja odluka koju sam ikad u zivotu donjela.


A jel bi ti nama tu  priču ispričala? Baš me jako zanima... a u skladu je s temom  :Kiss:

----------


## zeko

Super su mi vaši postovi. Uživam u njima...  :Heart:  
Ja trenutno (ZA SADA) imam samo jedno dijete i ljubomorna sam na sve one koje ih imaju više (pogotovo 3,4...)...

----------


## Elinor

> A sad kad sam vidjela dvije plave linije na štapiću samo razmišljam kako želim to dijete.


Slušaj svoje   :Heart:  !

----------


## dijanam

> Draga Phillis75, slušaj svoje srce koje ti govori ispravno.
> 
> A da je lako - nije.I još nešto. ovo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Potpisujem Mariju.

Ja imam cetvoro djece rodjenih u osam i pol godina, pa mozda mogu razumjeti tvoje dileme i strahove. Zivot zna biti tezak. Pitanje je samo zelis li se opredijeliti za zivot u kojem prioritet imaju tvoje zelje (ma koliko plemenite bile) ili tvoje darivanje sebe, ma kakvu cijenu ono imalo. Cini mi se da ovo drugo nosi pravu vrijednost zivota. Ono radja ljubav. I za druge i za samu sebe. Ako udjes s povjerenjem u zivot, darivajuci ono najvrjednije sto imas, sve ostalo ti se providnoscu neprestano dariva kako onako kako treba i bas onda kada treba. Cvrsto vjerujem u to.

Zelim obilje blagoslova tebi i tvojoj obitelji   :Heart:

----------


## litala

> Marija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Draga Phillis75, slušaj svoje srce koje ti govori ispravno.
> 
> A da je lako - nije.I još nešto. ovo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



potpisujem i mariju i dijanu u potpunosti, iako mi se temeljna vjerovanja drasticno razlikuju od dijaninih (dijana   :Kiss:   :Love:  )

jedino sam ja svoje cetvero "odradila" u nesto malo manje od osam godina   :Grin:

----------


## martinaP

> ONA je trudna i ako odluči abortirati ONA ide na abortus,ONA trpi psihičku i fizičku bol i *ONA živi s tim do kraja života*.


Meni je ovo upalo u oči. Dobro razmisli bi li se mogla kasnije s tim nositi.

Želim ti svu sreću, kako god odlučiš.

 :Love:

----------


## Phillis75

Ovo me emocijalno jako iscrpljuje. 
Zahvaljujem svima koji mi daju podršku da slijedim srce. A sad molim sve te  i vjerski nastrojene "djeca iznad svega" prestanu pisati i da mi savjete daju samo realne osobe koje razumiju punu problematiku ovog problema. 

Recimo da sam svladala probleme prihvaćanja trećeg djeteta. Međutim, to nije tu problem. 
Ovdje je jedini problem: 
1. prvo dijete 2006.g.
2. drugo dijete 2007.g.
3. treće dijete 2008.g.

Za one koji ne razumiju to znači da je dijete beba do prve godine života. Tu bebu se mora nositi i dizati za presvlačenje, jedenje, grljenje, spavanje, više desetaka puta kroz dan. Uz to ide trudnički trbuh koji ograničava vrlo velik dio kretnji i to upravo one koje sam nabrojala a potrebne su prvoj bebi. 
S obzirom da sam to jednom prošla, nije bilo lako. Kad sam rodila odahnula sam jer sam po prvi put nakon mnogo mjeseci mogla se sagnuti prema svojoj prvoj bebi, grliti ga, dizati i igrati se s njim bez puhanja i straha da će mi udariti trbuh. 
Kad sam rodila drugo dijete do njegove četvrtog mjeseca nisam se usudila biti sama s njima jer nisam mogla ih paziti oboje. To znači da dok sam jednog dojila (od 20-45 minuta) ovaj prvi je zujao po kući, rušio, padao, prolijevao vodu u WCu, bio gladan, ili bi se ukakao. A dok se doji mama bi trebala biti smirena i u stanju blaženstva !! - možeš misliti. Do devetog mjeseca druge bebe nisam mogla raditi poslove po kući osim kuhanja njima hrane i eventualno kuhanja ručka ili povremeno paljenja mašine za robu ili rastezanje te iste robe. BIlo je dana kada je ručak kuhao muž, robu sam rastezala po noći a kup za peglanje je dosizao visine malih piramida.  Tek sada imam osječaj da kontroliram situaciju. 
I sada sam trudna ! Nije bitno kako i zašto ! Tu je ta mala kuglica u mom trbuhu i ja trebam odlučiti da li je ona vrijedna da za nju prođem opet tu Golgotu ili još težu. A plus toga nemam podršku muža. U mom braku odluke donosimo zajedno tako da i ova odluka mora biti zajednička. 
Ja sam samo htjela čuti da li je netko prošao ovo što ja proživljavam. 
99 % razloga je protiv zadržavanja tog djeteta, a samo moja neobjašnjiva želja za. 

Ja znam da me ne poznate i da vam nisam dala dovoljno materijala za donošenje objektivne odluke o meni. Ja je očito nemogu donijeti sama. 
Zato vas molim sve da ne budete brzoplete u pisanju preporuka ili u osuđivanju. 

Zahvaljujem još jednom svima na odgovorima.

----------


## Phillis75

Još sam nešto zaboravila. Što se tiče odgovornosti prema djeci. Mislim da majke imaju veću odgovornost prema već rođenoj djeci nego prema nerođenoj

----------


## sirius

Nije teško imati dijete,ali je teško  biti sam cijele dane sa djetetom.
I kada se sve to množi puta tri,još je puno teže.
Problem nas današnjih mama je taj da nemamo (vrlo često) podršku okoline.Živimo sami u svojim stanovima.Nama praktične pomoći.Mislimo da sve moramo i trebamo same.Ali nije tako.Ako si na kraju snaga traži pomoć.Vjeruj mi ,ako tražiš ,iznenaditi će se koliko je ljudi spremno priskoćiti.I mislim da bi bilo dobro da razgovaraš sa nekim iz obitelji za koga misliš da bi te razumio(možda sa majkom ,bakom ili sestrom).
Ti ne moraš sve sama i to nije samo tvoj problem.I odluka o prekidu trudnoće je preteška da bi ju ti sama nosila.

----------


## meda

ja mislim da si ti sama sebi vec odgovrila. 

i mislim da je tvoje razmisljanje sasvim realno. a pogotovo se slazem da te ovo dvoje male djece trebaju, i zasluzuju te dobiti, puno vise nego sto bi im mogla dati kad bi zadrzala ovo trece dijete. 

zbog svega toga ja jos ne zelim drugo dijete.

----------


## Trina

I sama si rekla da je najkritičnije razdoblje iza tebe,da sad imaš kontrolu nad situacijom a beba ti ima 9 mjeseci,znači ono najteže ne traje predugo.Prema tome,iskustva imaš,prakse imaš a razlika između druge i treće bebe bi bila veća nego između prve i druge i biti će ti lakše.Ne znam što da ti kažem,ipak se radi o tebi i o tvom životu,malo je nezahvalno ovako nekome savjetovati rodi i žrtvuj se.Ali na tvom mjestu ja bih rodila i izdržala tih nekoliko mjeseci kad je stvarno teško a kasnije uživala u troje djece sa malenom razlikom u godinama koji će guštati skupa.
Nemoj zaboraviti da tvojih dvoje djece imaju jedno drugo i da će,ako se odlučiš roditi,biti drugačije nego što ti je bilo kad si rodila drugo.Mlađe će imati godinu ipo,starije 2,5 i skupa će se igrati,moći će se zabaviti svakako dok se ti motaš oko bebe.

----------


## sirius

> Još sam nešto zaboravila. Što se tiče odgovornosti prema djeci. Mislim da majke imaju veću odgovornost prema već rođenoj djeci nego prema nerođenoj


I ,da,mislim da majke apsolutno imaju veću odgovornost prema rođenoj nego nerođenoj djeci.
Ali ,tu postoji još nešto.
Pitanje kako će se majka nositi sa odlukom da  je odlučila prekinuti trudnoću,a zapravo to nije željela ili nije bila spremna na to.
Neće li majka osječati krivnju,možda u sebi kriviti muža koji joj nije dao podršku ili možda kriviti djecu koja su bila mala pa je to učinila zbog njih tj.da bi ona dobila više pažnje ili više materijalne sigurnosti.

----------


## Trina

> ja mislim da si ti sama sebi vec odgovrila. 
> 
> i mislim da je tvoje razmisljanje sasvim realno. a pogotovo se slazem da te ovo dvoje male djece trebaju, i zasluzuju te dobiti, puno vise nego sto bi im mogla dati kad bi zadrzala ovo trece dijete. 
> 
> zbog svega toga ja jos ne zelim drugo dijete.


I to ti savjetuje netko tko ima jedno jedino dijete i hrpu iskustva sa višestrukim roditeljstvom  :Rolling Eyes:  .Meda molim te nemoj se uvrijediti ali zaista ne možeš napisati ovako nešto bez pokrića

----------


## Anvi

Što se tiče ove tvoje zadnje rečenice, ona je vrlo diskutabilna i najvjerojatnije će potaknuti raspravu, a i sama kažeš da to ne želiš. Prema tome ako želiš samo savjete i iskustva i ne želiš raspravljati o moralnim dimenzijama svoje odluke (kakva god bila) onda bolje da se i sama suzdržiš od iznošenja svojih misli i stavova.
Evo ja neću komentirati to što si napisala, suzdržat ću se, a pozivam i ostale da učine isto.

Starije dijete ti može za nekoliko mjeseci krenuti u jaslice, a isto tako ti i mlađe može krenuti zajedno sa starijim, istovremeno u istu grupu, pa će im i prilagodba biti lakša. Znam nekoliko djece koja su s 15 mjeseci krenula u jaslice bez ikakvih problema. Ili, ako mlađe ne želiš dati u jaslice, možeš uzeti osobu koja će se djetetom baviti par sati dnevno, izvesti ga u šetnju i sl. dok si ti s bebom.
Za kućanske poslove možeš uzeti ispomoć, ako već nemaš nikoga od obitelji tko bi ti pomogao.
Ne znam gdje živiš, ali u nekim mjestima postoji dodatak na djecu, novčani iznos kojim grad/općina stimulira rađanje djece. Otuda možeš plaćati tetu čuvalicu.
Informiraj se o mogućim rizicima ab po tvoje zdravlje prije nego doneseš odluku. Pod time mislim prvenstveno na komplikacije i trajne neželjene posljedice u vidu neplodnosti. Nemoj računati da će te liječnik samoinicijativno informirati o svemu, jer neće.

Sretno.

----------


## Anvi

:Embarassed:  
Odgovarala sam Phillis, ne Trini, moj komentar se odnosi na izjavu o odgovornosti spram rođene i nerođene djece.

----------


## litala

evo, konkretno i prakticno (iako moji nisu bili toliko mali koliko su/ce biti tvoji).

1. nemoj peglati. ako devet mjeseci, pa i tri godine, ne budes *nista* peglala, nece se srusiti svijet nit ce vas napasti nepoznate bolestine. mozda ce se u peglu useliti koji mali pauk. al njega lako iselis van  :Wink: 

2. pripremi "kutak" za dojenje. u njemu nek uvijek bude: jabuka, banana ili nesto slicno sto moze stajati (koja marendina u celofanu, muesli plocica ili slicno) za tebe, da prigricnes. boca vode - opet za tebe. nesto malo za grickanje za starije dvoje i pice za njih (ovo cu objasniti kasnije). slikovnice, puzle, kockice za najstarije dijete. neka od aktualnih zanimacija za srednje. pazi da taj prostor ima vrata i da njih zatvoris kad krenes dojiti, tako da ovo dvoje starijih ne vrluda po kuci dok ti moras lezati s bebom. 

ponekad ce se dogoditi da ti beba, recimo, zaspi na cici. da dugo doji. da bude nemirna. tu moze pomoci marama, dojis dok hodas. moze pomoci da samo lezis na krevetu i dojis. za to vrijeme, koje ponekad moze potrajati i dulje od sat vremena, ovi stariji mogu i ogladniti/ozedjati. moze se dogoditi da se najstarijem ide na wc - ergo, imaj i tutu i toalet papir...

uglavnom - moras si pripremiti taj jedan prostor kao skloniste za vrijeme elementarnih nepogoda - moras biti spremna na sve  :Smile: 

3. kuhanje obroka treba pokusati "koncentrirati" na dane kad imas pomoc supruga ili kad on to moze preuzeti. nece nikom nista drasticno biti ako par mjeseci budete jeli "jednostavne" ruckove od jednog "slijeda". pasta, riza, krumpir s umakom od mesa ili povrca, moze se unaprijed dobrim dijelom pripremiti i u kratkom vremenu dovrsiti. pogotovo su pogodne guste juhe od raznog povrca (koje moze biti velikim dijelom iz frizera) i komada piletine (1-2 batka) npr. - gotovo za 30 minuta i ne treba nista vise...

4. kupovina nek bude sa spiskom, namjenska i redovna. ne svakodnevna, vec jednom na tjedan ili dva.

5. ja sam ovo ljeto, kad sam rodila (beba je imala 5 dana) ostala sa svo cetvero na dva mjeseca sama (15ak dana bila je moja mama s nama, kasnije sam je otpremila doma  :Wink: ). mm je prije puta kupio pekac za kruh i 20-ak kg brasna. kupili smo i dva paketa po 10litara trajnog kravljeg mlijeka. zalihu paste, rize, umaka (salse) od rajcice, onih mjesanih grahorica za brzinske manestre, smrznutog povrca (graska, mahuna, onog sto inace koristite)...

6. za kupatilo i brzinsko ciscenje skoljke (i one gorespomenute tute  :Wink: ), kupis one mokre maramice za dezinfekciju. 

7. za izlaske vani - cure su vec spomenule - kolica s buggyboardom i marama. ili, vidjela nedavno negdje, postoji nesto sto izgleda ko pola kolica, nasarafi se sa strane obicnih kolica, u tome moze sjediti najstarije dijete, srednje ili najmladje u kolicima, onaj koji je preostao - u marami/slingu...

8. provjeriti unaprijed stanu li i koje autosjedalice u auto. razmisliti dobro kako cete ih montirati (moja preporuka je da u sredinu pokusate staviti sjedalicu najstarijeg djeteta, te ga prije rodjenja bebe nauciti da sam sjedne i izadje, vi ga samo svezete/odvezete). ovo dvoje manjih morat cete i stavljat i vadit i vezivat, pa je lakse ako su sjedala pristupacnija.

9. *obavezno* unaprijed razgovarati s mamom/svekrvom/sestrom/prijateljicom o tome da jednom tjedno dodje na dva-tri sata i pomogne u cemu god treba.

10. kupati svih istovremeno  :Smile:  to je moja specijalnost  :Wink:  stariji se kupaju u kadi, s onom protuklizecom zastitom, na kadi stoje dva drvena nosaca (dvije daske s granicnicima koje je mm izradio) i na njima kadica za bebu. prvo dvoje starijih ubacit u kadu i pustit 10-15min da se igraju, onda namjestiti kadicu za bebu, oprat/isprat bebu, obrisat je i proslijediti mm-u. isprat ovo dvoje starijih, obrisat ih na masini za robu, obuc i posusit kosu ako treba. naravno - pripremiti svu robu koja ce zatrebati. nema potrebe kupat svih svaki dan. svaki drugi-treci, dok se ne uhodate, nece im nista bit. a moze i jednom tjedno  :Wink: 

alternativa ovome je svako dijete kupat u "svoj" dan  :Wink: 

jos jedna alternativa (al moras imat i kadu i tus kadu - tako imamo mi  :Wink: ), je kad svi mogu sjedit  - uvalis svih u kadu a ti se istovremeno istusiras   :Grin:  


mozda se sjetim jos cega...   :Raspa:

----------


## Anvi

litala   :Love:

----------


## litala

sjetila sam se jos neceg - nije apriori lose da onaj gorespomenuti "kutak za dojenje" ima i tv. mogu klinci ponekad pogledat crtic, ako je frka ili se tebi - jednostavno - spava  :Smile:

----------


## sofke

bravo litala, svaka čast..ipak je to nekako previše djece za moj ukus..onda te toliko ubije ta organizacija života i briga oko tolike djece da ne vidim gdje je u tome užitak

ovo što opisuješ je kao neka vježba za izvanredne okolnosti zbog poplave primjerice, nešto što može trajati i što se može izdržati ne više od dva tjedna

just not my cup of tea

----------


## ronin

litala i ja ću ukrasti pokoji tvoj savjet  :Love:

----------


## litala

pa tko te tjera da imas vise djece?  :? 

zena je trazila iskustva onih koji imaju vise djece. ja sam podijelila svoje iskustvo s njom. ono o prakticnoj strani imanja djece. ne metafiziku i moralitet (to sam prije  :Razz: )


i ne zivim ko da sam u elementarnoj opasnosti, ne znam odakle ti ideja. 




zamisli - ja cak i uzivam sa svojom djecom...  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## sanja74

litala,   :Naklon:

----------


## marta

> zamisli - ja cak i uzivam sa svojom djecom...  :shock:  :shock:


I ja takodjer, a znam ih jos takvih.

----------


## Phillis75

Vrlo mi se sviđa što se piše na ovoj stranici. Na osnovu ovih odgovora se već može donositi trezvene odluke. 
I molim vas nemojte se rugati tuđem mišljenju, samo iznosite svoje. Svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje (pa čak i ja), na meni je da odvagnem sve i donesem odluku.

----------


## BusyBee

Ajme Litala, cak cu si ja s uskoro "samo" dvoje preuzeti ideju kutka.   :Heart:  
Odlicni savjeti!

A ovo moram komentirati:



> kupati svih istovremeno  to je moja specijalnost


da je u Litalinoj kuci specijalnost kupati i vise njih... i tudju djecu koja su se  do iznemoglosti igrala oko kuce pa ih treba ocistiti prije nego krenemo kuci i znamo da ce zaspati u AS.   :Grin:  




> onda te toliko ubije ta organizacija života i briga oko tolike djece da ne vidim gdje je u tome užitak


U Litalinom se slucaju apsolutno ne vidi niti nema naznake da ih je ikakva organizacija ubila ili da nema uzitka u velikobrojnoj obitelji, upravo suprotno.

----------


## sunca

ako prežive majke trojki, preživit će i philis sve te tehnikalije, a litalia me fascinira dosjetljivošću i pozitivnom energijom koju širi.

kako još zadobiti podršku supruga? to mi se, nekako, u ovom slučaju,  čini veći problem od organizacije dana.

----------


## sofke

nitko, zato ih ni nemam

naj se ljutit, tvoja sposobnost organizacije izgleda (za mene) kao mišn imposibl, ja bi se raspala da tako moram

pretpostavljam da uživaš, zato ih i imaš četvero..a ja ih nemam jer znam da ne mogu..zato treba biti oprezan sa dijeljenjem savjeta drugima kako to i nije neki problem jer tebi nije, a nekom bi mogao biti

----------


## Arkana10

Citam cjeli topik, nemam djecu (zelim ih min.3 a bila bi sretna sa 5, za sada i jedno bi mi bilo super s nama), (imam doktorat, nije mi bitno, ali vidim da je predrasuda, pa da stavim argument kontra), ali javila sam se samo da zahvalim Litali   :Love:  predivno napisano  :Kiss:

----------


## Anvi

Phillis, budući da bi razlika među djecom bila tako mala, možda bi ti  koristila iskustva majki blizanaca i trojčeka. Ima takav pdf, pa možda da vidiš što one kažu...

----------


## sofke

nitko, zato ih ni nemam

naj se ljutit, tvoja sposobnost organizacije izgleda (za mene) kao mišn imposibl, ja bi se raspala da tako moram

pretpostavljam da uživaš, zato ih i imaš četvero..a ja ih nemam jer znam da ne mogu..zato treba biti oprezan sa dijeljenjem savjeta drugima kako to i nije neki problem jer tebi nije, a nekom bi mogao biti

----------


## Trina

Phillis,koliko tjedana si trudna?

----------


## litala

cure   :Heart:   :Love:  


htjela sam jos nesto dodati:

sva logisticka priprema i svi prakticni savjeti svijeta nece sprijeciti da se prije ili kasnije, cesce ili rjedje, dogode totalni raspadi sistema... to je neminovno i neizbjezno. ovom logistikom si mozes pomoci, olaksati, skratiti, uljepsati onaj prakticni dio.

al stoji da ce majcinstvo i podizanje troje male djece u tom jednom periodu biti izuzetno psihicki naporno, zahtjevno i ponekad - neizdrzivo. tako ce bar izgledati. 

i sto onda? 

a nis pametnog. ni ekstravagantnog. ni metafizickog  :Wink: 

sjednes na krevet s djecom, places skupa s njima, zaspes skupa s njima (neopranih zuba, naravno!), probudis se, spakiras svih i izadjes van ili, ako si totalno iscrpljena - probudis se i ostanes na krevetu dok netko ne ogladni  :Wink:  ...


proci ce i to. sve te kusnje oko organizacije, pripreme, logistike i *odgoja*, kao i sve ostalo u zivotu - u onim gore-dolje oscilacijama...

jedino sto mozes unaprijed uciniti je da bar ono na sto mozes utjecati - "skockas" kolikogod mozes (jer ponekad ti se nece dati ni to!).

----------


## Trina

Ja bi na ovaj super litalin post dodala da ja nemam pomoć od nikoga pa sam živa.I još imam vremena za piskarati po forumu.I normalno da ne peglam.Ništa.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

litala  :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## litala

> nitko, zato ih ni nemam
> 
> naj se ljutit, tvoja sposobnost organizacije izgleda (za mene) kao mišn imposibl, ja bi se raspala da tako moram
> 
> pretpostavljam da uživaš, zato ih i imaš četvero..a ja ih nemam jer znam da ne mogu..*zato treba biti oprezan sa dijeljenjem savjeta drugima kako to i nije neki problem jer tebi nije, a nekom bi mogao biti*



ja nisam napisala da ista treba i mora napraviti. napisala sam kako si moze, ako zeli i moze, pomoci. i to sto sam ja napisala, iz svog iskustva, uopce ne znaci da itko od onih koji moje postove procitaju, mogu ni zele na taj nacin organizirati svoj zivot.

zena je trazila prakticne savjete. ja sam podijelila svoje znanje o temi.

----------


## Phillis75

> Phillis,koliko tjedana si trudna?


Tek sam saznala, znači oko 5-6 tjedana. 
Koliko uopće imam vremena dok ne postane prekasno za AB?

----------


## Eci

*litala* svaka čast. I kod mene je slično sa organizacijom i ja zaista uživam u tome!

----------


## sofke

ma imaš ti pravo, a možda nisi svjesna, ali ja se tebi poskrivećki divim

sve to što ti pišeš MENI izgleda kao elementarna nepogoda i JA bi se raspala..zato se i ne trpam tamo gdje mi nije mjesto - a to je velika familija s puno djece

fora mi je kad netko tko ima jedno dijete dijeli savjete ženi koja bi trebala imati troje djece jedno drugom do uha ( i to doslovce) i koja priznaje da se emotivno raspada kako to nije neki problem, ono, malo se stisneš u početku, ali da se...

to je moj zaključak, netko može, a netko ne može..zato si ti litala jedna od malobrojnijih ovdje s četvero djece

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Phillis,koliko tjedana si trudna?
> 
> 
> Tek sam saznala, znači oko 5-6 tjedana. 
> Koliko uopće imam vremena dok ne postane prekasno za AB?


Mislim da je 10ak tjedana nekakva granica,nisam sigurna

----------


## vanjci

geldam litala, imas vrlo slicne ideje mojima  :Heart:  
jedino, ja ih od prvog dana kupam sve skupa u kadi, cak niti onu kadicu nism montiral an veliku kadu, svi uzivaju, poslje je sve mokro ali bar se i pod u WC u tako pere svkodnevno  :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Ja ih kupam po dvoje jer imam tuš kadicu,ne stane ih više unutra.Inače bi ih kupala svih skupa jer guštaju u tome

----------


## Eci

mislim da je kod nas do 12 tj. Ali nisam sigurna.

----------


## Phillis75

Litala, kako stojiš sa zdravljem, npr. osteoporoza, inkontintencija? Čula sam da nakon trećeg djeteta neke stvari u tijelu popuste.

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mislim da si ti sama sebi vec odgovrila. 
> 
> i mislim da je tvoje razmisljanje sasvim realno. a pogotovo se slazem da te ovo dvoje male djece trebaju, i zasluzuju te dobiti, puno vise nego sto bi im mogla dati kad bi zadrzala ovo trece dijete. 
> 
> zbog svega toga ja jos ne zelim drugo dijete.
> 
> ...


ne ljutim se, ali govorim s pokricem. pokrice mi je moje dijete  :Grin:  
ok, mozda vi imate sve djecu s kojom je lako, moje dijete nije takvo, nije nikada bilo. sjecam se kad je jedna nasa ljetna mama zatrudnila, tada je bebica imala kao i dorian, 6 mjeseci. ona je zelejla tu trudnocu, a mene je kad sam cula da je trudna oblio hladan znoj, uhvatila panika, i ja sam tad pomislila da ja sad slucajno zatrudnim, gotovo sam sigurna da bih pobacila. al u cemu je stvar, njena beba je od prvog dana samo spavala, i po danu i po noci, nikad plakala i slicno. moje dijete cista suprotnost, nikad spavao, stalno na rukama, plakao ajko puno, spavao po danu samo meni u krilu, uspavljivanje satima trajalo...i sad mi dijete dosta zna plakati zbog gluposti, za svako presvlacenje i oblacenje mi treba psihicka prirpema, ne govori i place kad ga ne skuzim odmah sto hoce...mene take stvari jako rastuzuju i frustriraju. da ne spominjem nocna budenja i sisanje svako malo, i po danu i po noci...
uza sve to, on ima tako osebujan karakter da mi za sada uopce ne fali nikakva druga beba   :Wink:  

i ne govorim sad samo o djeci, sta ta mama isto ne zasluzuje da se malo odmori i uziva u majcinstvu? 

ne govorim zeni sto da radi al znam za sebe, ja bi u toj situaciji sto god odlucila, pozalila. a ovaj dogovor 'ako se dogodi dijete, abortirat cu'...ne znam, meni to bas nije fer prema zeni. necemo sad opet o kontracepciji, ali 1. put ok, dogodi se, al drugi put...svarno se pitam sto ne stima :?

----------


## meda

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Phillis,koliko tjedana si trudna?
> 
> 
> Tek sam saznala, znači oko 5-6 tjedana. 
> Koliko uopće imam vremena dok ne postane prekasno za AB?


do 10. tjedna

----------


## marta

> Litala, kako stojiš sa zdravljem, npr. osteoporoza, inkontintencija? Čula sam da nakon trećeg djeteta neke stvari u tijelu popuste.


Evo ja ne mogu ne progovorit, na lakat bi mi izaslo, ali kolicina predrasuda koje gajis prema obiteljima, roditeljima, majkama, djeci iz obitelji s vise od dvoje djece (!) je jednostavno nevjerojatna.

----------


## mikka

> i ne govorim sad samo o djeci, sta ta mama isto ne zasluzuje da se malo odmori i uziva u majcinstvu?


mene ovaj dio malo ubo u oko--mozda bi i tebi bas bilo lakse s dvoje/troje djece nego s jednim. mozda bi se tvoj mali super igrao s bebom i ne bi vise bio tako zahtjevan, i ti bi se odmorila i vise uzivala u majcinstvu. samo hocu reci--tko zna, jel. mozda bi i Phillis bilo lakse s troje djece nego s dvoje. manje djece nije garancija da ce ti biti lakse.

----------


## Phillis75

> Phillis75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Litala, kako stojiš sa zdravljem, npr. osteoporoza, inkontintencija? Čula sam da nakon trećeg djeteta neke stvari u tijelu popuste.
> 
> 
> Evo ja ne mogu ne progovorit, na lakat bi mi izaslo, ali kolicina predrasuda koje gajis prema obiteljima, roditeljima, majkama, djeci iz obitelji s vise od dvoje djece (!) je jednostavno nevjerojatna.



Ma nije to predrasuda nego čisto medicinsko pitanje. Činjenica je da žene s višestrukim trudnoćama više gube kalcij u kostima i otuda osteoporoza. A što se tiče inkontinencije zaista sam čula da nakon trećeg djeteta je teško kontrolirati istjecanje mokraće.

----------


## vanjci

nije tesko, predrasuda je.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ako se nije nešto mjenjalo, AB možeš napraviti do 10. tj trudnoće, računato od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije
ali ako tako odlučiš, bolje što ranije, da se može napraviti samo aspiracija, ako nije već prekasno za to

----------


## meda

moja mama rodila dvoje, pa opet ima od kad znam za sebe inkontinenciju. ok, nije da bas oduvijek nosi uloske, al uvijek staje kad kaslje i kise, i prekrizi noge.  :Grin:  
a i ja to radim, jos i prije rodenja djeteta :/ 

vjezbaj kegelove vjezbe, pa neces imat inkontinenciju. 

mikka, i ja o tome ponekad razmisljam...al sto ako ne bude tako, to me muci. a svakako ne bih htjela roditi s mislju da ce meni mozda biti lakse, a onda nakraju ispadne suprotno, pa pate obje bebe, ili samo starija ili mlada  :Sad:

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Phillis75 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma joook, di bi to bile predrasude...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Je, je, pišam na sve stane, samo me sramota reć... 

Daj molim te potkrijepi ta "medicinska" pitanja kakvim referencama pa da se litala, Eci, Zorana, ja i jos pokoja mama odmah narucimo za ugradnju umjetnog kuka i trajnog katetera....

Moderatori, sama cu se zasamarat (sramota me bilo, puj, puj) i iskljucit iz ove nebuloze.

----------


## Trina

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i ne govorim sad samo o djeci, sta ta mama isto ne zasluzuje da se malo odmori i uziva u majcinstvu?
> 
> 
> mene ovaj dio malo ubo u oko--mozda bi i tebi bas bilo lakse s dvoje/troje djece nego s jednim. mozda bi se tvoj mali super igrao s bebom i ne bi vise bio tako zahtjevan, i ti bi se odmorila i vise uzivala u majcinstvu. samo hocu reci--tko zna, jel. mozda bi i Phillis bilo lakse s troje djece nego s dvoje. manje djece nije garancija da ce ti biti lakse.


Meda,moj najstariji sin je sve samo ne mirno dijete.To je dijete koje do godinu dana nije odspavalo 2 sata u komadu noću,dijete koje do 3.godine nije moglo sjediti na meni dulje od pola minute,živ,živ,živ,toliko da smo i ja  i pedijatrica sumnjale na hiperaktivnost.I onda se sve promijenilo kad je postao malo stariji.I baš kao što mikka kaže,ja stvarno ne znam kakav bi bio da mu se seka nije tako brzo rodila.I sigurna sam da bi mi bilo puno teže da je jedinac.Ovako on uz njih uspijeva dobiti ono što želi-on je nastariji,najpametniji  :Grin:  ,njihov učitelj,on se stalno dokazuje,pokazuje,glumi odraslog...ma smiješan mi je sav takav ali da je jedinac ne znam na koji način bi izlazila na kraj.

Meni je sa troje lakše nego što je bilo sa troje.Ne znam zašto,ja sam puno smirenija i normalnija nego što sam onda bila,neke stvari višeni ne primjećujem koje su me prije dovodile do ludila.
Phillis,nakon tri poroda ja sam na staroj kilaži,nemam nikakvih zdravstvenih problema,nemam nikakve bolove ni ništa,sasvim normalno.I imam sve zube  :Aparatic:

----------


## div

Ja imam 2 djece sa većom razlikom i nisam u istoj situaciji kao i ti  ali molim te daj si vremena i razmisli čvrsto o tome što ćeš učiniti.Imaj ipak na umu da već nosiš malu mrvicu u buši koja ima pravo na život a ti skupi snage da joj daš šansu da živi koja će ti jednog dana za to biti zahvalna uključujući i to dvoje   :Saint:   koje već imaš.
 :Love:  

__________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## stray_cat

na temu inkontinencije, ja se mogu pohvalit da sam pocela za vrijeme svoje prve i jedine trudnoce i nakon prvog i jedinog poroda i dalje sam inkontinentna kad brze trcim ili skacem. dobro mi ide i kad kasljem ili kisem

----------


## BusyBee

Moderatori prate (upravo sam sa sumoderatoricom na mobu), nema niceg spornog... jos.   :Wink:  
Nemoj se ni iskljuciti niti samarati.

----------


## Trina

[quote="Trina"]Meni je sa troje lakše nego što je bilo sa troje[quote]

Nego što je bilo sa dvoje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Phillis75

> Ma joook, di bi to bile predrasude...  
> 
> Je, je, pišam na sve stane, samo me sramota reć... 
> 
> Daj molim te potkrijepi ta "medicinska" pitanja kakvim referencama pa da se litala, Eci, Zorana, ja i jos pokoja mama odmah narucimo za ugradnju umjetnog kuka i trajnog katetera....


Kako te nije sram tako pljuvati po nekom. Ne izmišljam ja budalaštine da bi provocirala vas majke s više djece nego tražim informacije. 

Dvoje doktora ginekologa su mi kod druge trudnoće rekli da nisam smjela zbog vlastitog zdravlja tako brzo zatrudniti. Nakon drugog poroda ne mogu više trčati a da ne ispustim koju kapljicu. Normalno da sam zabrinuta da će nakon trećeg poroda biti gore.

----------


## Eci

Ne patim od inkontinencije, kosti su mi cijele, hvala na pitanju. Još sam mlada i zdrava. I to nakon 4 trudnoće i poroda. Svaka mi je bila sve lakša i porod brži. Zapravo svako me dijete sve više pomladi.   :Laughing:  
I stvarno mi je lakše sa dvoje i troje nego sa jednim. Istina je da se ne stignem svakome posvetiti kao što sam prvom, ali mislim da oni to jedni drugima nadoknade.

----------


## BusyBee

Bolje da nisam nista pisala.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Philis, Marta ne pljuje po tebi nego je isprovocirana onim sto je procitala jer navode dozivljava kao predrasudu vezanu uz visestruke mame.

Ajmo se vratiti na temu.

----------


## Eci

Čuj, meni poslije svakopg poroda neko vrijeme "bježi" kad kašljem , skačem i sl, treba vremena da se sve vrati u normalu. Ali vrati se. Naravno, nismo sve iste. Moja svekrva još nosi uloške a samo je jedno dijete rodila.

----------


## mikka

meni je isto inkontinencija jedna od najvecih paranoja. sve drugo se moze rijesiti sportom, prehranom.. i plasticnom kirurgijom  :Laughing:  

u nekim "eminentnim" knjigama o trudnoci i porodu, koliko se sjecam, se cak spominje da je veca mogucnost inkontinencije ako zena nije imala epiziotomiju, kao jedan od razloga pro-epi :/ .

----------


## Marija

Phillis75, jesi imala epiziotomiju?

Ja sam imala problema s inkontinencijom  kod kihanja  :Embarassed:  nakon drugog poroda. Epiziotomiju sam imala po istom rezu prva dva puta.

Treći put nisam rezana, nisam pukla, kegelove vježbe sam radila kad sam se sjetila (znači skoro nikad), i nemam više nikakvih problema.

Litala,   :Love:   potpisala bih ti svaku za organizaciju ali ne bih znala tako lijepo sistematično napisati  :Smile:   (jedino se moji ne kupaju svi zajedno, P. je  jednom ušla s bratom u kadu, ali u kupaćem kostimu :Laughing:  )

Phillis75, evo još par praktičnih štosova od mene. Ako si možete priuštiti, nama su sušilica i frizer velika pomoć. Rublje iz sušilice najčešće izgleda kao da si ga peglala, i tako se rješavamo planina veša za peglanje.

Ja često kuham veće količine hrane koja se može smrznuti. I kuham serijski - npr, narežem u multipraktiku veeeliku količinu luka, izdinstam ga u najvećoj posudi i onda podijelim - dio ide za šalšu, dio za umak od mljevenog mesa, jedan dio mljevenog mesa pomiješam odmah s lukom, jajem i namočenim starim kruhom, pa oblikujem faširance, i slično. Pa sve podijelim u posude i zamrznem. To jako uštedi vrijeme u dane kad ne stigneš kuhati, a pojela bi nešto kokretno.
Uvijek imam kod kuće konzerve graha i graška od kojih se da iskombinirati brzi ručak, isto idemo u tjednu nabavku, kruh se peče u pekaču, a kupimo i velike količine svježeg mlijeka pa isto dio zamrznemo.  
Onda samo kontroliram količinu odleđenog i navečer jednostavno izvadim s leda, do jutra se odledi. 

Meni organizacija (uz razumnu dozu fleksibilnosti) spašava život, ali puno toga sam koristila i kad nas je bilo manje.
A iako je teško imati veću obitelj, na neki mi je način lakše s troje nego s dvoje, pogotovo što moj sin po svemu spada u skupinu teže odgojive, vrlo temperamentne i zahtjevne djece - mislim da je njemu dobro što ima i mlađu seku, što ima ulogu starijeg brata.

----------


## Ailish

Marta, ne razumijem zašto te jedno obično pitanje tako razljutilo :?  Pa nije ti preporučila da si kupiš pelene za svaki slučaj ili tako nešto.

Phillis, iako je odluka zajednička tvoja i TM ipak je po meni tvoja zadnja, kao što reče netko ti si ona koja je trudna i ti ćeš više snositi posljedice što god odlučili. Sretno   :Smile:

----------


## litala

ne patim od inkontinencije, jos  :Wink:  a za preventivu sam si nabavila one utege za vjezbanje (sa topica "do the kegel"). poradit cu na preventivi.

granicni nalaz osteometrije imala sam nekoliko mjeseci nakon drugog poroda. ne pripisujem ga trudnocama ni dojenju, vec tome sto ja jako volim gazirano piti... moja greska. trudim se cim manje piti gazirano, trudim se jesti sireve (mlijeko ne volim) i ostale namirnice s kalcijem, pijem i tablete povremeno...


jucer sam nesto skocila kod sestricne, djeca su na tih pol sata ostala kod moje mame, i odlazim od nje i trcim/skacem po stepenicama (onako, po dvije tri stepenice odjednom) i kad sam doskocila na kraj, stala sam, sama se sebi nasmijala i pomislila - cetvero djece imam, 38 godina, al se i dalje ponasam ko da sam tinejdzerka   :Grin:

----------


## corny

Anvi...  :Love:   jako lijepo...
Ja sam imala epi, neko vrijeme sam piškala stalno (  :Grin:  ) ali prošlo je hvala Bogu. Ja s prvim a prijateljica istovremeno s trećim (isto imala epi) je isto piškala. 
I kod nje prošlo nakon par mjeseci. Naše bake su imale po 10-ak djece pa danas ne piškaju. Sve prođe.   :Love:

----------


## mikka

stvarno, kad tako napises sjetim se i ja--moja baka je rodila osmero djece, a ne sjecam se bas da je imala problem s inkontinencijom. i dozivjela je 95 godina  :Grin:

----------


## corny

> stvarno, kad tako napises sjetim se i ja--moja baka je rodila osmero djece, a ne sjecam se bas da je imala problem s inkontinencijom. i dozivjela je 95 godina


i moja ima 90 i još "ko cura". S tim da je ujko (najmlađi ) sisao do škole   :Laughing:  , a ona ga rodila sa 40.  :Smile: 


a sad natrag na temu. sori, malo skrenuh.

----------


## Kanga

Nakon litalinih postova zaista nemam sto dodati po pitanju prakticnih savjeta, osim debelo je potpisati od A do Z. Javljam se samo kao jos jedan primjer da je moguce proci kroz taj teski pocetni period i pri tome ipak uzivati (cak toliko da me ponekad hvata nesavladiva ceznja za cetvrtim, ali pssst...) (a bome i plakati kad treba). Kad se Relja rodio Tonki je bilo 20 mjeseci, Jerku 4 godine. 2 smo mjeseca imali pomoc baka i prijatelja, a onda smo sljedecu godinu dana bili u Francuskoj gdje je MM vec prije poroda prihvatio post-doc poziciju. Svim poteskocama nadodala se jos i drustvena izolacija zbog mog nepoznavanja jezika (znanje engleskog i nesto njemackog mi u toj zemlji uopce nije koristilo). Taj sam dio dozivjela kao zaista najtezi i zato toplo preporucam Philli (u slucaju da se odluci zadrzati bebu): otvori se prema prijateljima, poznanicima, susjedima, rodbini kao sto si se otvorila prema nama. Znam koliko je tesko traziti pomoc i podrsku, ali isto tako znam da ce ljudi rado pomoci kad osjete koliko to nekome moze znaciti (dobijem li od tebe ikad ikakvu molbu, znaj da ces ispunit moju duboku potrebu da se osjecam “korisnom”!). Ako ikako mozes, probaj izdvojiti novce za ciscenje kuce jednom tjedno (2-3 sata) – ja sam to vise-manje uvijek radila, uz potpunu sigurnost da sam ih na najbolji moguci nacin potrosila.

Moje fizicko stanje ovisi prvenstveno o tome koliko vjezbama, tu i tamo skripi, ali ne vjerujem da je to u nekakvoj vezi sa tri poroda. Jos uvijek se mogu popeti na vecinu brada koja pozelim, cak i sa djetetom na ledima  :D 

Inkontinencija – imam sitnijih problema (npr. ponekad kad mi je hladno i kihnem spricne malo), ali moram priznati da se nisam pretrgla vjezbajuci kegelice, sto sad nastojim popraviti.

Sto se tice zakonskog perioda za abortus – bilo je 10 tjedana kad je meni bilo aktualno (saznala sam da sam trudna kad sam bila u 8. tjednu).

----------


## ronin

> Phillis75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Litala, kako stojiš sa zdravljem, npr. osteoporoza, inkontintencija? Čula sam da nakon trećeg djeteta neke stvari u tijelu popuste.
> 
> 
> Evo ja ne mogu ne progovorit, na lakat bi mi izaslo, ali kolicina predrasuda koje gajis prema obiteljima, roditeljima, majkama, djeci iz obitelji s vise od dvoje djece (!) je jednostavno nevjerojatna.


Bome ovo potpisujem...bilo mi je čudno već ono s ciganima,a sad ovo s "popuštanjem"?
Ma ne mogu vjerovati da bi jedna razumna  visokoobrazovana žena ovako razmišljala...jel ti malo provociraš?Ovo mi lagano već liči na zafrkanciju. :/ 

No s druge strane,tema mi je izuzetno zanimljiva-kako hendlati troje i više klinaca-praktični savjeti...baš mi je zanimljivo.Cure ajde pišite još.
Kojih se igara npr igrate a da budu uključeni svi klinci?Da je svima zanimljivo?

----------


## Kanga

> Kojih se igara npr igrate a da budu uključeni svi klinci?Da je svima zanimljivo?


Pospremanje igracaka   :Grin:

----------


## pikula

[quote Phyilis 

1Nije bitno kako i zašto ! Tu je ta mala kuglica u mom trbuhu i ja trebam odlučiti da li je ona vrijedna da za nju prođem opet tu Golgotu ili još težu. 

2A plus toga nemam podršku muža. U mom braku odluke donosimo zajedno tako da i ova odluka mora biti zajednička. 

3Ja sam samo htjela čuti da li je netko prošao ovo što ja proživljavam. 

4 99 % razloga je protiv zadržavanja tog djeteta, a samo moja neobjašnjiva želja za. 

5 Ja je očito nemogu donijeti sama. 

[/quote]
1 samo pročitaj ponovno što si napisala -sama za sebe -nitko te ne može osuđivati ni za što
2 da li je to makar i dugoročno riješivo, ako nije zašto nije?
3 jesi li ili te još nešto znaima?
4 izbroji na papiru, ne mora biti u postocima, ako ti zbog nečeg zadrhti ruka napiši dvaputa i razmisli
5   :Heart:  Imaš dvoje djece i treće u buši, svaki dan donosiš teške i hrabre odluke

I najveći problem je sastavljen od djelova. Probaj rješiti jedan po jedan segment. Stavi misli na papir, bez cenzure i sigurno ćeš se iznenaditi kako uzroci problema najčešće nisu oni na koje  najviše mislimo. A tek kad iskreno i sto posto znamo što nas zapravo muči možemo to hrabro rješavati. Držim ti fige i mislim na tebe.

----------


## ronin

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kojih se igara npr igrate a da budu uključeni svi klinci?Da je svima zanimljivo?
> 
> 
> Pospremanje igracaka


  :Laughing:  

da boldam ono _zanimljivo_?  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Moji uglavnom sami smlišljaju igre.Stariji su već odavno uhodani udvoje i strašno su maštoviti,stalno dijele nekakve uloge i uživljavaju se u igru.Otkad je najmlađi braco prohodao i propričao uključuju i njega.Uvale mu neku igračku u ruke i kažu:"Ajde sad napravi to i to".On naravno napravi krivo pa oni crkavaju od smijeha pa sve to skupa nekako uklope u igru,tu njegovu nespretnost.Inače svi troje uživaju kad smo zajedno na velikom krevetu pa od deke pravimo "kućicu".Ja ležim u krevetu i rukama držim kraj deke  :Grin:  ,oni se svi uvuku unutra i guštaju.Onda veliki skaču,iskaču,ulaze sa krive strane,izlaze iz sobe pa nasrću unutra a mali se na sve to smije.Ili uzmu sve teće (lonce),ja im svakome ubacim nešto unutra (komadiće sira,štapiće ili nešto) pa svi kuhaju,miješaju i to na kraju pojedu.Ma imaju djeca mašte i viška a kad ih je više onda je sve puno lakše,ja uopće ne trebam sudjelovati,samo ih gledam

----------


## Kanga

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kojih se igara npr igrate a da budu uključeni svi klinci?Da je svima zanimljivo?
> 
> 
> Pospremanje igracaka


Smajlic je trebai biti   :Wink: , pobjeglo mi   :Laughing:  . Uglavno, kad nas krene, zaista je zabavno.

Inace, vecina stvari koja se moze raditi s jednim djetetom, moze se raditi i sa troje. Svaki od toga uzme koliko moze i koliko mu treba. Najbitnije je da je to i tebi zabavno. Ako nije, zalud trud, takva su moja iskustva (ili ce potpuno izgubiti interes ili ce se pocet svadat). Tako da kad nisam raspolozena, radije ih pustam da se sami snalaze i to im najcesce dobro ide   :Smile:

----------


## ronin

Između Josipa i Roka je razlika dvije godine,istog su spola i fantastično funkcioniraju skupa...odnosno mali zaneseno kopira starijeg brata   :Grin:  i traži njegovo odobavanje u svemu.
Posljednjih su mjeseci strašno maštoviti u igri i moram reći da smo što se toga tiče spremni za prinovu...otkad imam djecu nikad mi nije bilo lakše.Nema pelena,hranjenja,buđenja po noći...sve mi je čudno.

No ipak,beba će od njih dvojice biti mlađa 6 odnosno 4 godine(htjela sam manju razliku no dvije godine su se izgubile u pokušavanju) pa me pomalo brine kako će se uklopiti u njihov mali svijet,pogotovo ako bude i drugog spola,za što postoje naznake  :Grin:  
Nadam se da sve bude dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

*Kanga* baš gledam razliku u godinama tvojih klinaca,baš sam to i ja htjela.No ispala je veće,no tko zna možda mi bude i lakše.

----------


## ruzica71

ronin  :Love:  

Među mojima je još veća razlika i drugi spol. Nitko sretniji od njih (a i mene) što imaju seku. Obožavaju je, čuvaju, igraju se s njom. Uživaju u pomoći oko nje, osjećaju se tako korisni i odrasli. Uz njih troje radim (privatna firma gdje baš i nema radnog vremena), svako veče s prijateljicom šetam 1-2 sata (zbog kondicije, ulijenila sam se) ponekad MM i ja  izlazimo (uvijek se nađe rješenje za čuvanje), i putujemo i družimo se s ljudima, novaca-koliko ima toliko se potroši...

Ima dana kad me ulovi kriza, ali mislim da mi nikad u životu nije bilo ljepše. 

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## maria71

ja bih samo nešto dodala, a znam da će me sad svi popljuvati, o obitelji s više djece razmišljam iz svoje perspektive i znam da JA to ne bih mogla, s naglaskom na JA. ali znam isto tako da postoje žene kojima je to pis of kejk   :Grin:  ( kao što postoje ljudi koji se mogu popeti uz konopac i oni  koji se ne mogu ( i  pliz nemojte se sad hvatat za ovo ,nadam se da razumijete što želim reći, ne uspoređujem djecu sa špagama  :Grin:   )

ja bih bila ovako živčana i nesigurna ida imam samo micka ( mačka ), a moj marko je u biti jako dobro dijete 

a znam i vjerujem da bi recimo marta 8 ili litala ili trina ili rinama ili eci ili......) na pola mojih "situacija " na poslu i doma reagirala ovak   :Coffee:   dok bih ja bila   :Sick:   :Predaja:  

i ja kad zamislim dvoje ,a o troje ne niti ne smijem dođem do  :shock:   :Predaja:  

a svim mamama 2  i više djece   :Naklon:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

JA sada ne smijem ni pomisliti na trece. Sto se moje psihe tice. Financijski smo spremni, stambeno isto (za mjesec selimo u svoju ogromnu kucu) ALI ne dolazi u obzir. Kontracepciju nikakvu ne koristimo da se desi plusic nesmijem ni pomisliti. Kako bi se tada osjecala? Neznam!

AKO ikada bude trece ne planiram do 40, ima tu dobrih 12 godina da se rehabilitiram...

Sretno!!!

----------


## Sramežljiva

> JA sada ne smijem ni pomisliti na trece. Sto se moje psihe tice. Financijski smo spremni, stambeno isto (za mjesec selimo u svoju ogromnu kucu) ALI ne dolazi u obzir. Kontracepciju nikakvu ne koristimo da se desi plusic nesmijem ni pomisliti. Kako bi se tada osjecala? Neznam!


Mene uvijek zbune ovakve nelogičnosti. Ako ne koristiš kontracepciju, onda valjda znaš da je velika vjerojatnost trudnoće... Ništa osobno, stvarno, ali ne kužim, nema logike... 

 :? [/b]

----------


## Zorana

Marta, hvala na reakciji. Mene se prvi post doticne toliko dojmio da sam je odlucila postedjeti svih savjeta i magicnih trikova.

----------


## mama courage

> JA sada ne smijem ni pomisliti na trece. Sto se moje psihe tice. Financijski smo spremni, stambeno isto (za mjesec selimo u svoju ogromnu kucu) ALI ne dolazi u obzir. Kontracepciju nikakvu ne koristimo da se desi plusic nesmijem ni pomisliti. Kako bi se tada osjecala? Neznam!
> 
> AKO ikada bude trece ne planiram do 40, ima tu dobrih 12 godina da se rehabilitiram...
> 
> Sretno!!!


ni meni baš nisi jasna, jaranice   :Grin:  , nije grijeh uzimati kontracepciju (mislim je nekima, al nekim nije), nije grijeh planirati obitelj, dapače ja to smatram jako, jako razumno. nije grijeh zbog sebe ne pristajati na više djece u datom trenutku. 

džaba svi tvoji planovi ako ne koristiš kontracepciju, zato bih ti savjetovala da se ne igraš s tim, ako ti nije do toga. kad budeš psihički spremna, prestaneš uzimati i hopa-cupa   :Laughing: 




> ali znam isto tako da postoje žene kojima je to pis of kejk


upravo tako. i zato treba biti svjestan svojih (psihičkih/fizičkih) mogućnosti i sebi priznati neke stvari, a ne trčati k'o mali mujo za turcima. mislim da je to fer prema svim osobama u obitelji.

pa nedavno je bio slučaj one hrvatice u njemačkoj, koja je utopila svoje dvoje djece... zar je moralo do toga doći? i da nije taj grozan čin učinila, ta žena je u takvom psihičkom stanju da nije više bila u mogućnosti biti mama svojoj djeci, niti supruga, niti zdrava žena. al bitno je da se propagira na sva zvona da treba imati puno malih hrvatića i da je to sve tako fino i buci buci... zato kao što je netko već gore kvotirao... to što mogu druge žene i što druge žene vele da je to super i lako, sve je to fino i lijepo, al pitanje jel postavljačica topica to sve može, a na to pitanje samo ona (zajedno sa suprugom) može odgovoriti. sporadična pomoć je dobrodošla, al na njoj graditi odgovornost za dijete je nerazumno.

----------


## Zorana

M. courage, radi se o tome da bi se  doticna osjecala ko neskolovana cigancica kad bi se po gradu prosetala s vise od dvoje djece. O svemu ostalom je suvisno razgovarati. Meni se uvodni post toliko zgadio da sam odlucila sve preskociti, tj. sve osim trikova i savjeta koje su cure ponudile jer i meni dobro dodju.

----------


## Phillis75

> M. courage, radi se o tome da bi se  doticna osjecala ko neskolovana cigancica kad bi se po gradu prosetala s vise od dvoje djece. O svemu ostalom je suvisno razgovarati. Meni se uvodni post toliko zgadio da sam odlucila sve preskociti, tj. sve osim trikova i savjeta koje su cure ponudile jer i meni dobro dodju.


Ja sam zgranuta tvojim odgovorom. Ja sam sebe i svoju intimu izložila upravo na ovom forumu jer sam smatrala da ovdje ću ovdje naići na razumijevanje. Osim tebe bilo je još osoba koje su me toliko spustile i osramotile da mi je skoro bilo žao da sam se tako izložila. Ako već ovdje doživljavam osudu  što će se tek dogoditi dok budem šetela mojim gradom u kojem nije normalno šetati s troje djece, pogotovo ne jedno drugom do uha. Ja ne znam u kojem dijelu Hrvatske vi živite da je sasvim normalno imati troje djece. U mom gradu to nije i uglavnom je predmet poruge. 

A što se tiče vaših bezobraznih komentara da osoba mojeg obrazovanja bi trebala znati više o obiteljima o troje i više djece ukazuje na vaše nepoznavanje fakultetskog obrazovanja. Ja nisam studirala socijologiju i obitelji s više djece da bih mogla znati kako one funkcioniraju. 

Mislim da se na ovom topicu previše išlo u nepotrebnu širinu i hvatalo me se za neke izjave koje su pogrešno protumačene. 

Vi nikako da shvatite da imam dvije bebe doma (2006, 2007). Sad je jedna u visokoj temperaturi. Ja se raspadam od brige i za njega i za ovo treće o čijoj sudbini moram odlučiti a vi me ovako osuđujete. 
Kakve ste vi to žene?
Svaka čast vama koje ste mi dale realne i praktične savjete i podršku.

----------


## sladjanaf

> al pitanje jel postavljačica topica to sve može, a na to pitanje samo ona (zajedno sa suprugom) može odgovoriti.


pa da se opet ponovim... zašto je postavljačica uopće postavljala pitanja na koja joj nitko ne može dati odgovor, osim nje same? i muža joj?

i kakvo je to uopće pitanje?   :Raspa:  dal da idem na abortus ili da rodim?

vidim da joj se ne može reći da ide roditi jer je to, naime, neodgoorno od svih žena ovdje koje su joj to predložile. no ona nije neodgovorna, ne nikako, baby. vidi se po njezinih prvih pet postova da je stvarno obrazovana i odgovorna.

ja mislim da dotična čeka da joj netko otvoreno napiše: ajde molim te, odi na abortus. vjerujem da onda ne bi imala nikakvih primjedbi na ton. a ni ti. to je najbolje što možeš? pa ja mislim da bi se dotičnoj, zbog toga što ne može psihički podnijet još jedno dijete, trebalo zbog istih tih tegoba  zabraniti seks.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Ja ne znam u kojem dijelu Hrvatske vi živite da je sasvim normalno imati troje djece. U mom gradu to nije i uglavnom je predmet poruge.


ja živim u zagrebui kod nas je to skroz normalno.

_Moderatorica izbrisala uvredu._

----------


## mama courage

> M. courage, radi se o tome da bi se  doticna osjecala ko neskolovana cigancica kad bi se po gradu prosetala s vise od dvoje djece.


pa moram priznati   :Grin:  da joj je prvi post zvučao heavy... i meni je ovo sa cigančićima upalo u oči, al sam si mislila (kad sam tak'e dobre duše   :Grin:  ) preskočit ću taj poseban stil pisanja   :Rolling Eyes:   i ponuditi joj savjet nach reinem wissen und gewissen. i zato što mislim da se upravo predrasude najbolje ruše komunikacijom. stoga mi je neobično drago što su se na ovom topicu javile i majke s više djece i dale konkretne savjete kako se ipak možda i može uspjeti  :Grin:  




> zašto je postavljačica uopće postavljala pitanja na koja joj nitko ne može dati odgovor, osim nje same? i muža joj?


zašto postoje topici poput: amniocinteza da ili ne, cjepivo da ili ne   :Grin:  ... i sl. ne znam, da se pokupi što više različitih mišljenja i izabere za sebe ono najbolje.  :? 




> a ni ti.


nema potrebe da se ljutiš na mene.




> Ako već ovdje doživljavam osudu što će se tek dogoditi dok budem šetela mojim gradom u kojem nije normalno šetati s troje djece, pogotovo ne jedno drugom do uha. Ja ne znam u kojem dijelu Hrvatske vi živite da je sasvim normalno imati troje djece. U mom gradu to nije i uglavnom je predmet poruge.


phillis
ne rađaš djecu i ne ideš na abortus zbog grada i zbog očigledno zatucanih građana tog grada. predložila bih ti ili da se odseliš iz njega ili da probiješ led, kao obrazovana i educirana žena to ti ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem. nitko se tebi ne može rugati, osim ako mu to dopustiš.

----------


## Tashunica

[quote="Phillis75"]


> Ja sam zgranuta tvojim odgovorom. Ja sam sebe i svoju intimu izložila upravo na ovom forumu jer sam smatrala da ovdje ću ovdje naići na razumijevanje. Osim tebe bilo je još osoba koje su me toliko spustile i osramotile da mi je skoro bilo žao da sam se tako izložila. Ako već ovdje doživljavam osudu  što će se tek dogoditi dok budem šetela mojim gradom u kojem nije normalno šetati s troje djece, pogotovo ne jedno drugom do uha. Ja ne znam u kojem dijelu Hrvatske vi živite da je sasvim normalno imati troje djece. U mom gradu to nije i uglavnom je predmet poruge.


ja sam zgranuta ovim dijelom tvog posta.
baš me zanima koji je to grad i dio hrvatske gdje se zgražaju nad obitelji s troje djece.
imam kumu i sestričnu u slavoniji, u dva različita grada, sa po troje djece, tu u zg jednu od naj frendica sa troje djece, poznanicu sa petero djece... evo imaš tu cure koje su se javljale iz raznih krajeva, imaju troje, četvero djece pa nisam od nikoga čula da se zgražaju nad njima.
uostalom uopće ne razumijem ljude koje brine što će barica tomina, franjo tetkin ili bilo tko drugi reći, živi svoj život onako kako se tebi sviđa, a ne onako kako se selu sviđa.

----------


## mama courage

edit: osim ako mu to ne dopustiš.

----------


## malena beba

evo primjer iz stvarnog zivota : moja prija ima troje, sve jednom drugom do uha, niko joj se ne ruga zbog toga (a zivimo u selendri). niko joj ne pomaze, muza joj uglavnom nema jer radi i sve stigne... organizacija je kljucna.
sve ce to doci, uhodat ces se, vaznije je da li vi zelite tu malu mrvicu...

----------


## ronin

> A što se tiče vaših bezobraznih komentara da osoba mojeg obrazovanja bi trebala znati više o obiteljima o troje i više djece ukazuje na vaše nepoznavanje fakultetskog obrazovanja. Ja nisam studirala socijologiju i obitelji s više djece da bih mogla znati kako one funkcioniraju.


Znači,logika bi bila:troje i više djece smiju imati:dipl.sociolozi,Zagrepčanci jer žive u velegradu jer ih boli briga,i naravno,Cigani.

----------


## Phillis75

_Moderatorica izbrisala uvredu._
Zbogom

----------


## maria71

A valjda nisam-moram pitati druge, probala sam biti iskrena kao što sam uvijek na ovom forumu, želim ti svu sreću ,razboritost i zdravlje, te da se nosiš sa svojom odlukom ma kakva ona bila.

----------


## mama courage

> Znači,logika bi bila:troje i više djece smiju imati:dipl.sociolozi,Zagrepčanci jer žive u velegradu jer ih boli briga,i naravno,Cigani.


  :Laughing:

----------


## meda

> JA sada ne smijem ni pomisliti na trece. Sto se moje psihe tice. Financijski smo spremni, stambeno isto (za mjesec selimo u svoju ogromnu kucu) ALI ne dolazi u obzir. Kontracepciju nikakvu ne koristimo da se desi plusic nesmijem ni pomisliti. Kako bi se tada osjecala? Neznam!
> 
> AKO ikada bude trece ne planiram do 40, ima tu dobrih 12 godina da se rehabilitiram...
> 
> Sretno!!!


pretpostavljam da onda mislis apstinirati od seksa do 40  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## corny

Ja uopće ne vidim razlog što je topic više živ nakon što se "gospođa trudnica" zahvalila na nimalo lijep način.  :shock: 

Slađanaf je dobro rekla, žena je očekivala ono što joj nitko nije predložio.

----------


## Betty

Moja seka ima cetvoro prekrasno nemirne djece i svi su jedno drugome do uha . Ne znam da li joj je zbog broja djece ukinuta pocasna titula dame  u njenom kraju   :Grin:  , ali ono sto znam to je da je ona koliko umorna , sigurno toliko i  sretna  . Nije studirala sociologiju , ni pedagogiju , nije pedijatar , pr*dne svaki put kad se nasmije i boli je lakat za okolinu i piramide .

----------


## Phillis75

Drage moje forumašice. 

S obzirom da sam ja započela temu red je da je i završim. Žao mi je što sam se dala isprovocirati od zločestih jezika. 

Zahvaljujem se svima na učestvovanju. Topic je ostvario svoj cilj. Sada imam puno više informacija za donošenje odluke. Nije istina da sam odluku donijela unaprijed, ona se formirala kako su vaši odgovori dolazili. Imam osječaj da sam razgovarala sa jednim cijelim gradom. Čula sam svakakva mišljenja, ona s kojima se slažem i suprotna. Zaista ste mi pomogle, dozvolile ste mi komunikaciju koju u svojoj okolini nisam mogla ostvariti. Kada sve staviš crno na bijelo kockice se jednostavno poslože. 

Svoju odluku neću objavljivati jer bi ona ponovo bila krivo protumačena kao i sve što sam dosada napisala. 

Malo sam razočarana u društvo, pogotovo u ovo društvo žena na forumu koje bi trebalo davati podršku ženama u problemima a ne osudu bez osnovnog znanja o osobi. Žena zna  ženi biti najgori neprijatelj. Bilo vas je mnogo površnih, mnogo dobrostivih a bilo je malo ali previše onih zločestih. Samo molim Boga da vas ne dovede u situaciju da molite za pomoć a da tada dobijete osudu.

Stojim iza svega što sam napisala. Nisam nikoga uvrijedila. Uvrijeđene su mogle biti samo one osobe koje nisu s pažnjom pročitale sve moje riječi.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Malo sam razočarana u društvo, pogotovo u ovo društvo žena na forumu koje bi trebalo davati podršku ženama u problemima a ne osudu bez osnovnog znanja o osobi. Žena zna  ženi biti najgori neprijatelj. Bilo vas je mnogo površnih, mnogo dobrostivih a bilo je malo ali previše onih zločestih. Samo molim Boga da vas ne dovede u situaciju da molite za pomoć a da tada dobijete osudu.


1. Ja te ne osudih bez da znam osnovno o tebi: Fakultetski si obrazovana, maltene magistrica koja smatra da je sramotno imati više od dvoje djece. To bijaše uvreda upućena direktno meni jer sam jedno od troje.

2. Podržavam te u tome da rodiš svoje treće dijete jer si ga ti začela. Tvoja sloboda ustvari znači tvoju odgovornost.

3. Nitko ti ovdje nije bio neprijatelj.Ne misliš li da je ta misao malčice paranoidna?

4. Ne možeš dobiti pomoć kakvu ti želiš na ovakav način. Nije ovo 4 kuta našeg doma a tebe zanima idu li plave pločice uz narančastu kuhinju ili će te od te kombinacije zaboljeti glava.

----------


## sladjanaf

i još ovo...

imam 2 pitanja za tebe, za koja bih voljela da ih sama sebi postaviš.

1. je li ovaj tvoj topic rezultat premišljanja o kvaliteti tvog vlastitog života ili o životu tvoga začetog djeteta?

2. jesi li uopće svjesna, da, kada maknemo sve trivijalnosti, povišene tonove, frustracije i ostale prolazne osjećaje, ostaje samo pitanje: oduzeti život djetetu ili ne?

----------


## tulipan32

Oprostite cure ali moram se ukljuciti (ako post nije vec iskljucen)!
Sve ste joj dale super podrsku i neznam zasto je tako reagirala, ali sad jos uvijek neznam u kojem gradu zena zivi (dali je uopce u HR)??   :Grin:

----------


## dijanam

Ja sam svojih cetvoro prolazim valjda toliko ponosna po javnim povrsinama da od uzdignutog nosa ne stignem vidjeti sazalne i prezirne poglede ljudi kraj kojih prolazim   :Rolling Eyes:  
Zapravo me oduvijek cudilo kako su nam razlicite perspektive u ocekivanju reakcija drugih ljudi. Valjda zbog vlastitih projekcija.
Tako ja vidim samo odobravajuce osmjehe. Ali ja ipak zivim u jednom vrlo primitivnom gradu u kojem je vec dugi niz godina na vlasti desnica (uf, tema me isprovocirala do te mjere da sam se i politike morala dotaknuti).

Meni je vec neugodno od pohvala i divljenja sto ih dobivam jer imam cetvoro djece. I radim. I aktivna sam u udruzi. I aktivna u struci. I za sve imam vremena.

Kako? Ne peglam   :Grin:  , valjda je u tome sve.

----------


## kloklo

> Kako? Ne peglam   , valjda je u tome sve.


  :Laughing:

----------


## Sanjica

> Oprostite cure ali moram se ukljuciti (ako post nije vec iskljucen)!
> Sve ste joj dale super podrsku i neznam zasto je tako reagirala, ali sad jos uvijek neznam u kojem gradu zena zivi (dali je uopce u HR)??


Meni isto nije jasno zakaj se tak uvrijedila, a svoje postove nije iščitavala i nije vidjela koliko je puta indirektno uvrijedila nas, višestruke mame.

Šta god bilo, želim joj svejedno svako dobro u životu i kakva god odluka bila, zaista, od sveg srca želim da nikada ne zažali zbog nje!  :Love:  

Al što bih rado htjela znati u kojem to misterioznom gradu živi, nemate pojma?! 

Dođe mi da organiziramo jedan obiteljski izlet sve skupa, bilo bi to jaaako zanimljivo...

----------


## mikka

nek mi oproste visestruke mame, ja ne kuzim ni na kaj ste se vi uvrijedile. 

opcenito mi nije jasno, dodem na topik a odjednom kupus. ?? kaj se dogodilo?

pa kaj onda ak netko i negdje misli da je imati vise od dvoje djece, sta li ono, ciganluk. 

dobro, odo i ja, nis mi nije jasno.

----------


## Ariens

Ja sam dosla napisati da je ovo topic koji me nadahnuo da preispitam svoje organizacijske sposobnosti  (litala   :Naklon:  ) - a na topicu (kako je Mikka dobro napisala) kupus od mog zadnjeg posjeta  :/     :No: . Steta sto ce ovi dobri savjeti za obitelji s vise djece zauvijek potonuti   :Sad:  .

----------


## sladjanaf

pa otvori novi topic   :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

Jesu li mame troje i četvero djece s ovog foruma postale takve coolerice i sve zato što imaju toliko djece ili one koje su cool i organizirane odluče imati toliko djece? :shock:   :Love:  


Litala, Dijanam i ostale - moj naklon.

Ja bih više topica na kojima dajete primjere organizacije.

I tečajeve o tome. Časna riječ. Ne zezam se.

U knjigama čitaš ovo ili ono, ali ovo s bojišnice - kad ih je više - to nigdje nemaš i ne čuješ osim ako se ne zadesiš u blizini nekoga tko ih ima više od dvoje  :Smile: )) A danas je to prava rijetkost...

----------


## Phillis75

Opet ste me povukle za jezik. 
Ovaj topic nije o obiteljima s više djece nego o mojoj odluci. Višestruke majke koje su se ovdje nabacivale porugama prema meni koliko sam stigla primjetiti svako su svoje djete rodile s određenim vremenskih odmakom. Znači da im je prvo dijete već bilo donekle samostalno kad su zatrudnile s drugim. To je mnogo, mnogo drugačije nego kad si trudna i imaš malu bebu za hendlati. 
Moja izjava o ciganima nije upućena višebrojnim obiteljima. Jako je lijepo tko ima više od dvoje djece i s njima izlazi na kraj bez problema. Čak štoviše to su bogati ljudi i materijalno i duševno. Rađanje djece svaku godinu jedno je karakteristično za Rome i za "ufurane" katolike koji ne priznaju kontracepciju. 

A što se tiče Slađanaf ti me uopće ne poznaš da možeš takve komentare pisati. Probaj roditi u dvije godine dva djeteta s time da ti je prvo bolesno dva cijela mjeseca i svaki dan si u bolnici s trbuhom do zuba da imaš strah da ćeš roditi prijevremena pa mi se javi da usporedimo divotu uživanja u trudnoći. Pokušaj zamisliti da te dijete manje voli od tate jer je tata sposobniji ga držati, ljuljati i igrati se s njima pa mi se javi da ja tebi dam koji savjet.

----------


## Zorka

čitam već par dana i ne vjerujem.  kamenovanje... 
samo da se odmah razumijemo, imam troje djece!!! i da, naporno je. 
svatko živi sa svojom savješću i svatko ima pravo na svoju odluku. 
draga philis, istina je da je teško (i fizički i psihički) imati dvoje djece u kratkom vremenu (razlika između moje dvoje starije je 2,3 god )i da, prvih pola godine sam mislila da ću umrijeti koliko mi je bilo teško i koliko sam bila umorna. Od drugog do trećeg djeteta je prošlo 4,5 god i to je potpuno druga pjesma. 
Što god odlučila, tvoja je zadnja! drži se srećo!!!

----------


## litala

moram jos dodat nesto -  jako me zalosti nacin na koji je "komunikacija" na ovom topicu skrenula   :Sad:  


ne znam odakle vam pravo suditi zenu zbog nacina na koji je pisala (pisala je svoje osjecaje)

ne znam odakle vam pravo suditi zenu zbog pitanja koja je postavila (postavljaju ih svi forumasi svaki dan, vise nebuloznijih nego pametnih)


ne znam odakle tako "uzvisena" poruka da nije ni trebala pitanje postavljat - jer da na njega osim nje i njenog supruga - nitko ne moze odgovorit??? ovo me posebno "razveselilo"...


na koje to pitanje meni nepoznate virtualne zene mogu odgovorit a da to ne bude ipak na kraju odgovor koji cemo donijeti moj suprug i ja? sto to u roditeljstvu moze netko drugi umjesto mene i mm-a odlucit?


i - jos nesto - ako je zena (ona druga) - rekla da ne koristi kontracepciju - ne znaci da ne pazi sta radi...   :Rolling Eyes:  


jesus, zene, jel pun mjesec? plima-oseka? horoskop? koji q???

----------


## BusyBee

> jako me zalosti nacin na koji je "komunikacija" na ovom topicu skrenula


Kuzim isprovocirane, ali i mene zalosti.

Ovaj je topic vrijedan (kad izuzmemo isprovocirane postove) i voljela bih da ostane otvoren, bez obzira sto ga Philis vise ne treba. Ali ostat ce otvoren samo ako se mozemo vratiti na razinu komunikacije koja je ok.

----------


## mama courage

> ne znam odakle tako "uzvisena" poruka da nije ni trebala pitanje postavljat - jer da na njega osim nje i njenog supruga - nitko ne moze odgovorit??? ovo me posebno "razveselilo"...


donekle se ovo odnosi na mene...
nikad nisam rekla da nije trebala pitanje postaviti, nego da u konačnici mora ipak razgovarati i sa svojim muzem (posebice jer je očigledno protiv). to, priznajem, i nije neki originalni savjet   :Rolling Eyes:  , al sam ga dala nakon što ih se izredalo nekoliko postova u kojima se otvoreno pisala (podržavala) samo jedna opcija (i to upravo ona koja je u suprotnosti sa željama njenog muža).

----------


## maria71

i na mene ,jerbo sam ja ovdje svjedočila  prije par godina  da se išlo  na masovni linč osobe koja je išla pitati za abortus...

i zbog toga sam joj napisala da je ipak to njena i odluka njenog muža ,a ne moja

a isto tako jer sam zbog svog zdravstvenog stanja izuzetno osjetljiva i bolećiva  na trudnice napisala sam joj da joj nudim pomoć i iza toga stojim ,

a isto tako višestruke mame očito se isto tako osjetljive na predrasude o višečlanim obiteljima kao i ja na članke o carskom rezu, sam što sam ja te članke odlučila ignorirati 

eto 

ajd bok, phillis  ako ti trebam imaš opciju pp-a

----------


## Mima

Phillis piše da živi u gradu u kojem se na obitelji sa više od dvoje djece gleda sa podsmjehom jer više djece imaju samo Cigani ( o pardon, Romi, a ipak i ufurani katolici) i na to se ne bi trebalo začuditi, zgroziti, i uvrijediti? Ma dajte molim vas ..

----------


## BusyBee

Ako se mozemo odmaknuti od Philis (jer ona je iz teme dobila sto je trebala), tema ce ostati otvorena.

----------


## meda

> Phillis piše da živi u gradu u kojem se na obitelji sa više od dvoje djece gleda sa podsmjehom jer više djece imaju samo Cigani ( o pardon, Romi, a ipak i ufurani katolici) i na to se ne bi trebalo začuditi, zgroziti, i uvrijediti? Ma dajte molim vas ..


mene ne cudi toliko izjava sama po sebi (ne zato sto imam predrasude nego zato sto znam kako se gleda na majcinstvo i na imanje i neimanje djece ), nego cinjenica da bi to neko uzimao kao ozbiljan argument u razmatranju hoce li roditi svoje dijete ili ne

----------


## kloklo

> mene ne cudi toliko izjava sama po sebi...nego cinjenica da bi to neko uzimao kao *ozbiljan argument* u razmatranju hoce li roditi svoje dijete ili ne


E baš to, potpisujem te, Meda!

Naravno da se događa da se ljudi jednostavno previše boje iznijeti na svjetlo dana one svoje najdublje strahove, pa umjesto toga pričaju o svemu i svačemu manje bitnom. Ali i ja se iskreno nadam da bojazan od onog "što će selo reći" neće nikada nikome zamagliti donošenje važnih životnih odluka.

----------


## BusyBee

> Ako se mozemo odmaknuti od Philis (jer ona je iz teme dobila sto je trebala), tema ce ostati otvorena.

----------


## vanjci

ja potpisujem litalu. uopce mi nije bilo nista uvredljivo sta je phillis napisala. znam da vladaju takve predrasude i o broju djece i o posljedicama. i jasno mi je da je i to zabrinjava.
 ali moram iskreno rec ono sta je vec receno (ne mogu se sjetitit ko je rekao) da mene svi kad cuju da imam troje i doktorat na putu gledaju ko osmo svjetsko cudo i dive se..i to su po meni predrasude...zasto ne bi neko mogao biti dobar organizator..isto kao sta zasto ne bi mogao bit i los organizator... u prevodu svi smo razliciti, razlicite stvari nas "zuljaju". zena je dosla pitati iskustva nas visestrukih da zna sloziti sebi u glavi i nije trazila da mi odlucimo oce li ona abortirati ili ne. iako niko kako vidim nema tako malu razliku, trebalo bi mozda vidjeti kod majki triplica, one ce biti kompetentnije za to.
i zbilja ne kuzim vrijedanje ni sa jedne strane, to je valjda razlog zasto se ja toliko malo i javljam po forumu  :Sad:

----------


## vanjci

ups, bory bb vidim da se udaljih nazad od naredenja 8)

----------


## BusyBee

Ajmo zavrsiti o Philis s tobom, bas si lijepo napisala.  :Smile:

----------


## ive

Ja ne vidim što je tu toliko čudno da ima sredina i gradova koji gledaju na obitelji s više djece na takav način. Pa zaboga kod nas još uvijek mnoga mjesta žive po načelu da je sin - SIN, a kćer - dite, da se kuća i imovina nema kome ostaviti ako imaš žensku djecu.... i 1000 drugih obrazaca življenja. I stoga ako je netko cijeli svoj život proživio u takvoj sredini, uopće me ne čudi da razmišlja drugačije. I ja to uopće ne osuđujem.

----------


## MikiMama

> moram jos dodat nesto -  jako me zalosti nacin na koji je "komunikacija" na ovom topicu skrenula   
> 
> 
> ne znam odakle vam pravo suditi zenu zbog nacina na koji je pisala (pisala je svoje osjecaje)
> 
> ne znam odakle vam pravo suditi zenu zbog pitanja koja je postavila (postavljaju ih svi forumasi svaki dan, vise nebuloznijih nego pametnih)
> 
> 
> ne znam odakle tako "uzvisena" poruka da nije ni trebala pitanje postavljat 
> ...



 :shock: 
Nemrem vjerovat u kud ode ova tema!
Cure, iskreno, ja bih na njenom mjestu već davno zbrisala glavom bez obzira što dalje od ovog foruma !
Čini mi se da joj ni njeni sugrađani ne mogu biti bolji "prijatelji"!

----------


## corny

MikiMama, ovo je dost osjetljiva tema, naravno da se digla prašina!!! Osim toga...ono što jest istina...nijedna obitelj s puno djece neće reći da im je puno... ali zato mi s manje djece puno češće kukamo....  :Rolling Eyes:  
Tako da- poslušati jedne ili druge??? Samo sebe. A Phillis se nema zašto vrijeđati, svatko na forumu ima pravo na svoje mišljenje. Bez obzira kako rigorozno ono za nekog bilo. Ako ćemo sve prešućivati uopće ne vidim svrhu foruma niti ikakve debate uopće.

----------


## mirje

> Rađanje djece svaku godinu jedno je karakteristično za Rome i za "ufurane" katolike koji ne priznaju kontracepciju.


  :No: 



Evo cure, oprostite što sam vas malkice parafrazirala, 
ali ovo je vrijedno sakupiti na jedno mjesto; 
pa da ne ispadne da od šume drveta ne vidimo ...  :Love:  




> -Meni se još nije dogodilo da svi troje plaču odjednom.A i da se dogodi uzet ćeš ono koje ima najviše razloga(strah,bolest..)
> -Ah,to će ti se često dešavati.A ništa,što bi učinila?Isto što i sa dvoje,samo što ćeš imati tri brige umisto dvi
> -Pa znaju li ti djeca hodati,nsisu to trojke da su tri bebe iste dobi.Pa kad dođete do toga da ti najmlađe ide u vrtić,najstarije će biti već veliko dijete.
> -Možeš kupiti kolica za blizance a najstarije može šetati sa strane ili uzmi onaj nastavak koji se zakači na kolica pa se treće vozi na tome





> evo, konkretno i prakticno (iako moji nisu bili toliko mali koliko su/ce biti tvoji).
> 
> 1. nemoj peglati. ako devet mjeseci, pa i tri godine, ne budes *nista* peglala, nece se srusiti svijet nit ce vas napasti nepoznate bolestine. mozda ce se u peglu useliti koji mali pauk. al njega lako iselis van 
> 
> 2. pripremi "kutak" za dojenje. u njemu nek uvijek bude: jabuka, banana ili nesto slicno sto moze stajati (koja marendina u celofanu, muesli plocica ili slicno) za tebe, da prigricnes. boca vode - opet za tebe. nesto malo za grickanje za starije dvoje i pice za njih (ovo cu objasniti kasnije). slikovnice, puzle, kockice za najstarije dijete. neka od aktualnih zanimacija za srednje. pazi da taj prostor ima vrata i da njih zatvoris kad krenes dojiti, tako da ovo dvoje starijih ne vrluda po kuci dok ti moras lezati s bebom. 
> 
> ponekad ce se dogoditi da ti beba, recimo, zaspi na cici. da dugo doji. da bude nemirna. tu moze pomoci marama, dojis dok hodas. moze pomoci da samo lezis na krevetu i dojis. za to vrijeme, koje ponekad moze potrajati i dulje od sat vremena, ovi stariji mogu i ogladniti/ozedjati. moze se dogoditi da se najstarijem ide na wc - ergo, imaj i tutu i toalet papir...
> 
> uglavnom - moras si pripremiti taj jedan prostor kao skloniste za vrijeme elementarnih nepogoda - moras biti spremna na sve 
> ...





> sjetila sam se jos neceg - nije apriori lose da onaj gorespomenuti "kutak za dojenje" ima i tv. mogu klinci ponekad pogledat crtic, ako je frka ili se tebi - jednostavno - spava





> Phillis75, evo još par praktičnih štosova od mene. Ako si možete priuštiti, nama su sušilica i frizer velika pomoć. Rublje iz sušilice najčešće izgleda kao da si ga peglala, i tako se rješavamo planina veša za peglanje.
> 
> Ja često kuham veće količine hrane koja se može smrznuti. I kuham serijski - npr, narežem u multipraktiku veeeliku količinu luka, izdinstam ga u najvećoj posudi i onda podijelim - dio ide za šalšu, dio za umak od mljevenog mesa, jedan dio mljevenog mesa pomiješam odmah s lukom, jajem i namočenim starim kruhom, pa oblikujem faširance, i slično. Pa sve podijelim u posude i zamrznem. To jako uštedi vrijeme u dane kad ne stigneš kuhati, a pojela bi nešto kokretno.
> Uvijek imam kod kuće konzerve graha i graška od kojih se da iskombinirati brzi ručak, isto idemo u tjednu nabavku, kruh se peče u pekaču, a kupimo i velike količine svježeg mlijeka pa isto dio zamrznemo.  
> Onda samo kontroliram količinu odleđenog i navečer jednostavno izvadim s leda, do jutra se odledi. 
> 
> Meni organizacija (uz razumnu dozu fleksibilnosti) spašava život, ali puno toga sam koristila i kad nas je bilo manje.
> A iako je teško imati veću obitelj, na neki mi je način lakše s troje nego s dvoje, pogotovo što moj sin po svemu spada u skupinu teže odgojive, vrlo temperamentne i zahtjevne djece - mislim da je njemu dobro što ima i mlađu seku, što ima ulogu starijeg brata.





> ... toplo preporucam Philli (u slucaju da se odluci zadrzati bebu): otvori se prema prijateljima, poznanicima, susjedima, rodbini kao sto si se otvorila prema nama. Znam koliko je tesko traziti pomoc i podrsku, ali isto tako znam da ce ljudi rado pomoci kad osjete koliko to nekome moze znaciti (dobijem li od tebe ikad ikakvu molbu, znaj da ces ispunit moju duboku potrebu da se osjecam “korisnom”!). Ako ikako mozes, probaj izdvojiti novce za ciscenje kuce jednom tjedno (2-3 sata) – ja sam to vise-manje uvijek radila, uz potpunu sigurnost da sam ih na najbolji moguci nacin potrosila.





> Moji uglavnom sami smlišljaju igre.Stariji su već odavno uhodani udvoje i strašno su maštoviti,stalno dijele nekakve uloge i uživljavaju se u igru.Otkad je najmlađi braco prohodao i propričao uključuju i njega.Uvale mu neku igračku u ruke i kažu:"Ajde sad napravi to i to".On naravno napravi krivo pa oni crkavaju od smijeha pa sve to skupa nekako uklope u igru,tu njegovu nespretnost.Inače svi troje uživaju kad smo zajedno na velikom krevetu pa od deke pravimo "kućicu".Ja ležim u krevetu i rukama držim kraj deke  ,oni se svi uvuku unutra i guštaju.Onda veliki skaču,iskaču,ulaze sa krive strane,izlaze iz sobe pa nasrću unutra a mali se na sve to smije.Ili uzmu sve teće (lonce),ja im svakome ubacim nešto unutra (komadiće sira,štapiće ili nešto) pa svi kuhaju,miješaju i to na kraju pojedu.Ma imaju djeca mašte i viška a kad ih je više onda je sve puno lakše,ja uopće ne trebam sudjelovati,samo ih gledam


Oprostite ako sam koji, jednakovrijedan, post ispustila   :Heart:

----------


## Trina

Nije ni meni jasno zbog čega su se neke mame naljutile.Ja se nisam osjetila ni ugroženom ni prozvanom od strane Phillis i razumijem njene nedoumice i njzina pitanja,onaj tko ne zna-taj pita.Predrasude koje je imala sigurno više nema i zato je forum super a tema uopće nije promašena nego poučna za nju i za sve koje slično razmišljaju.

Ja bih voljela znati njezinu odluku,jer nakon svih ovih savjeta,rečenica i svega,ja mislim da smo zaslužile znati.Mada pretpostavljam da će abortirati jer je rekla da ne želi otkrivati zbog eventualnih polemika i rasprava na tu temu.Ali ja sam znatiželjna baba  :Grin:

----------


## MikiMama

> Ja bih voljela znati njezinu odluku,jer nakon svih ovih savjeta,rečenica i svega,ja mislim da smo zaslužile znati.


Pa da je opet razapnemo?

Šta god da je odlučila, želim joj sreću i snagu da se može nositi s tom odlukom!

----------


## sladjanaf

> ne znam odakle tako "uzvisena" poruka da nije ni trebala pitanje postavljat - jer da na njega osim nje i njenog supruga - nitko ne moze odgovorit??? ovo me posebno "razveselilo"...


a zbog čega? ne očekuješ valjda da će xy žena doći na forum, pitati što da radi, dal da abortira dijete ili ne, a ti i još 100 žena ćete joj reći: ne moraš, sve se da posložiti, i ona će onda odlučiti zadržati dijete? premda joj se muž protivi tome?
kao što već rekoh, nije ovo pitanje tipa: kakav ormar da kupim za spavaću sobu, pa da dajemo prijedloge KOJI NEKOME MOGU POMOĆI.
a posebno je besmisleno savjete nuditi nekome tko ih ustvari ni ne želi.

i da, na pitanje abortus ili ne - samo i isključivo rasprava između muža i žene. jer ovdje je to bilo pitanje.

i d
rago mi je da sam te "razveselila". i da i ti imaš priliku biti uzvišena.

----------


## Phillis75

Evo mene još uvijek tu. Iako sam skupila dovoljno informacija i dobila sliku kako sve funkcionira sa troje i više djece, i iako sam donijela odluku još me interesira što imate za reći. 
Drago mi je da nema više uvrijeda. 
Ja sam na ovom topicu najemotivnija i najdramatičnije reagiram na sve postove. Mislim da je to razumljivo. 
Mnogo sam razmišljala zašto sam izabrala ovaj forum (ipak su to rode!), vjerojatno sam podsvjesno htjela da mi predložite zadržavanje djeteta. A s druge strane nitko ne može poreć kako je teško odgajati djecu s ovako malom razlikom. 

Činjenica je da mi je zaista svejedno što će drugi reći za moju djecu. Ja sam s njima 24/7 a ne drugi. Oni su moja sreća i ljubav. Međutim ipak zaboli podsmjeh kad ih pogledaju i pitaju za razliku u godinama, a misle si (a neki i kažu) "šta ti se zalomilo" kao da sa 30 godina neznam što je kontracepcija. Kad kažem da sam to namjerno napravila začuđeno me pogledaju kao da sam pristala na giljotinu. Takvih ljudi ima u mojoj okolini, ako u vašoj nema onda blago vama. Ponavljam, na kraju dana to nije bitno. Razlozi zašto sam tako postupila su samo moji ne tuđi. 

Ja nisam od nikoga tražila da donesete odluku umjesto mene nego sam tražila razgovor koji nisam mogla dobiti u svojoj okolini. Vrlo sam zadovoljna sa ovom komunikacijom. Mislim da je Mirje to lijepo sumirala. 

Evo kako izgleda moj dan: 
budimo se u pet i po ili šest sati. Svaki pije svoju bočicu (stariji si je drži sam, a manjeg držim u naručju), tu pomaže tata u grijanju i pripremanju mlijeka, a onda on ide na posao. Tada ja u piđami i neumivena njih presvlačim (žao mi je da su u prljavim pelenama). Kada su oni obučeni, onda ih puštam da se igraju u dječjoj sobi. To igranje nekad zna trajati sat vremena a nekad ni pet minuta. Stariji sin se uglavnom igra sa igračkama (svakih 15 min drugom) ili traži da mu pustim crtić na PC. Ponekad se i manji zagleda sa starijim. Za to vrijeme sebe sredim, skuham kavu i sredim kuhinju (jer navečer ne perem suđe da ne bi probudila zaspalu djecu- mali stan, sve se čuje). Ako su nervozni moram sve pustiti i sjesti dolje i igrati se s njima. Tada već u 8 i po ide hranjenje. Kašica od voća je najbolje rješenje jer ih istovremeno hranim. Ukoliko sam ranije stigla skuhati puding dam im puding. Zatim mali spava, starijeg moram paziti da se ne igra preglasno. kada se probudi ide drugo hranjenje a to je ponekad juha, ponekad čokolino, a ponekad i skuhana maneštrica od povrća od prvog dana. Ako se starijem ne spava i lijepo je vrijeme izađemo van. Zatim stariji ide spavati, pa pokušavam kuhati ručak. U tri je ručak gotov, 
jedemo. Zatim pokušavam oprati suđe (nekad ne uspijem ni iz tri pokušaja), a ima dana kada ga pustim i idemo svi van ako je lijepo vrijeme. Nakon šetnje opet razmišljam šta da im dam jesti, a najčešće je to puding ili griz. 
Ima dana kada se beba hoće puno nositi i maziti. Ima dana kada stariji ima iste potrebe ili je ljubomoran. Ima dana kada ga uzmu baba i dido, pa te dane iskoristim za pisanje magistarskog rada. Ima dana kada mi ga uzme sekrva (živimo u istoj kući) i tada se požurim oprati pod, skuhati malo zahtjevniji ručak - radi promjene, opeglati ili pobrisati prašinu. Ima dana kada treba ići u dućan pa uzmem starijeg kako bi tata oprao pod u miru ili popravio šta po kući.
Ima dana kada mislim da ih samo hranim i presvlačim po čitav dan. Ali svakim je danom bolje i više poslova stižem obaviti. 

I navečer kad legnem sam istinski sretna jer ih imam (moja tri dečka).

----------


## Ariens

Phillis75  :Love:  

Iako imam samo jedno dijete (trenutno) znam u kakav se ocaj moze upasti jer ti je dijete bolesno (M. je imala problema s kukovima i dok nije proslo 6 mjeseci nismo znali hoce li se samo od sebe rijesiti ili ce morati na operaciju - te mjesece se nikako nisam mogla opustiti i svaki odlazak na kontrolu mi je bio emotivno previse iscrpljujuc). Nazalost moje organizacijske sposobnosti nisu kao litaline, kod nas je najcesce kaos radi kojeg cesto padnem u depresiju   :Rolling Eyes:  . No isto tako kako je malo narasla sve mi je lakse s njom (a i naucila sam se malo bolje organizirati napokon) i bilo je potrebno samo par noci boljeg spavanja (vise od tri a manje od tjedan dana) i da se osjecam kako sam napunila baterije dovoljno da sam spremna na jos jednu malu bebicu. Samo sam htjela istaknuti da nesto sto me prije tjedan dana bacalo u depresiju vec danas ne izgleda tako strasno.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Trina

Moji su razlika godinu ipo pa između drugog i trećeg 3 ipo.Već sam rekla,meni je potpuno jasno o čemu ti pričaš,kakav je to tempo i način života.Ali vjeruj mi,to brzo prođe,taj presing nestane i sve bude lakše.Što te briga što drugi kažu?Da samo znaš kakvih sam se ja komentara naslušala na račun svojih trudnoća;od "jadna ti,dogodilo se?" ,"jadna ti,kako ćeš sad s njima",mislim,ko da ću sad grizlija roditi ili "Si čula za kontracepciju?" pa sve do"Svaka čast" ili "ti si super mama,divim ti se".Bilo je,još uvijek ima i biti će svakakvih komentara ali nikad ih nisam slušala,stalo mi je samo do mišljenja onih koje volim a oni koji me znaju znaju koliko mi djeca znače.Čak je i moja mama ragirala ne baš kako sam ja htjela ali reakcija je trajala kratko,ostala je ogromna ljubav prema mojoj djeci.

Nitko ne kaže da je lako.Nije uopće,moji dani su ispunjeni do kraja i sve je posvećeno i podređeno njima.Često puta ujutro kad se dignem jedva čekam večer da odem leći.Često mi dođe da nestanem.Ali kad ih pogledam ne mogu a da se ne divim samoj sebi što sam stvorila  :Grin:  Oni su mi najvažniji u životu,čine me najsretnijom,najljepšom,najživčanijom,najluđom  ,najboljom osobom na svijetu.

----------


## mirje

Trina   :Love:

----------


## Ariens

I jos nesto   :Grin:  

ako je sudje problem pokusajte nabaviti sudjericu (ako je imate gdje staviti - MM i ja nemamo mjesto za nju i zato je uvijek rat oko sudja   :Razz:  ).

----------


## Kanga

Ja se kao visestruka mama niti jednom nisam nasla pogodena. Valjda je stvar u ovome:



> nitko se tebi ne može rugati, osim ako mu to dopustiš.


 (*mc*  :Naklon:  )

Meni je tuzno sto je ovako zavrsilo. Zena je trazila pomoc, podrsku i to je ono sto sam prepoznala. To sto imam drugacije svjetonazore od nje znaci samo da nisam bila u njezinim cipelama i obavezuje me na vecu obzirnost. Osim toga, Phillis je, za razliku od nas ostalih, pisala pod velikim emocionalnim pritiskom, a cak i ono sto napisemo kad smo potpuno prisebni ponekad slabo odrazava ono sto smo zaista mislili i osjecali (ja osobno nikad ne bih izabrala pisanu komunikaciju kad bi se radilo o mom problemu slicne vrste)...

----------


## sladjanaf

dobro, Phillis75, mene zanima zašto ti misliš da je mamama koje imaju dvoje djece s većom razlikom lakše?
između moje djece je 3,5 godina razlike i misliš li da se nikad ne dogodi ovo o čemu ti pričaš?
mene oboje moje djece trebaju stalno, bez obzira na to koliko su stari.

kad sam rodila prvo dijete bila sam redovita studentica. kad si redovita studentica, nemaš bolovanja koja će netko potpisati. kad sam ostala trudna drugi put, fax sam planirala završiti do kraja trudnoće. naravno da nisam. jer sam 5 od 9 mjeseci ležala u krevetu nesposobna da se brinem za svoje, tada trogodišnje dijete. stvarno nesposobna, jer sam imala neprestane mučnine. moje dijete je po cijele dane bilo ili u vrtiću ili kod bake. misliš da mi nije zamjerila?

moje mlađe dijete sada ima skoro 2 godine a ja još 6 ispita na faxu. u zadnjih 4 mjeseca stalno su bili bolesni, ili jedno pa drugo, ili oboje zajedno. doslovno, svaka 2 tjedna. i kad su bolesni, onda nije važno koliko imaju godina i kolika je razlika među njima. jednako je teško i iscrpljujuće.
misliš da ja ne pucam po šavovima? ili da mi ne treba organizacija? ili da stignem sve što naumim?

----------


## Phillis75

Evo jednog savjeta - prijedloga 

S obzirom da se ne stignemo naspavati tijekom tjedna jer manji često plače noću i pokušava se "uvaliti" kod mene, konstantno smo neispavani i muž i ja. 

To ovako riješavamo: 
čekamo vikend kada on ne radi. Ovisno tko je odmorniji subotu se diže i što tiše u dječjoj sobi ih obuče, malo se igra s njima (dok se sunce digne) i onda izlazi s njima vani ili kod nekoga (baba, tetka) ili u šetnju ili na igralište. Tako se uspije ubiti vrijeme do 8 jer se tada već vraćamo jer moramo jesti. 


Drugi savjet : igračke se dezinficiraju samo za Uskrs i Božić. Ubacim ih sve u njihovu kadicu i Domestosa, te ispiranje i brisanje. Krpene igračke se peru u mašini s ostalom njihovom robom.

----------


## Kanga

Phillis75, vratila se ti  :D   :Smile:  
(poslah prethodni post prije nego sam vidjela tvoj!)

----------


## Phillis75

Ogovor Slađani:

Sad kad si to tako opisala svoju situaciju reci mi iskreno što bi napravila da ti 
se ipak zalomi trudnoća usprkos zaštiti.

Kanga, tu sam i spremna na razgovor o izazovu majčinstva i svega što se od nas očekuje (super mama, super žena, super domačica, super na poslu)

----------


## BusyBee

> tu sam i spremna na razgovor o izazovu majčinstva


Drago mi je da si tu.  :Smile:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Sad kad si to tako opisala svoju situaciju reci mi iskreno što bi napravila da ti 
> se ipak zalomi trudnoća usprkos zaštiti.


iskreno, da ne može iskrenije: rodila bih.

bez obzira na trenutnu situaciju, stambenu situaciju (47 kvadrata), obrazovnu situaciju, financijsku situaciju, bez obzira na sve situacije.

jer znam da bi mi i treće dijete bilo jednaka radost kao i ovo dvoje. 
i bila bih na rubu živaca i dalje, osobno obrazovno neostvarena i dalje (vjerojatno, jer su mi trudnoće pravo mučenje).

ali, jenako važno: ja nisam toliko jaka da bih se mogla nositi s posljedicama abortusa. 
a s trećim djetetom bi se mogla nositi. jer sam se dosad u životu nosila s nekim stvarima za koje sam mislila da se događaju samo drugim ljudima. i nije me slomilo. nekako sam postala jača i iskusnija.

eto, skroz iskreno.

----------


## Trina

Slađana,normalno da nas djeca svih dobi trebaju i općenito,imati djecu nije lako.Ali vlastito iskustvo mi govori da je neusporedivo imati djecu s razlikom godinu,godinu ipo ili 3,4 godine.Kad je tako mala razlika ti imaš dvije male bebe sa svim potrebama baš male bebe,s tim da ona starija ima dodatnih ekstra zahtjeva većeg djeteta.Ja sam uvjerena da je lakše imati blizance nego djecu sa tako malom razlikom

----------


## Phillis75

Draga Slađana, mogu samo reći da sam ljubomorna na tvoju odlučnost i jednostavnost u donošenju odluka. 

Kada sam odlučila zatrudniti kad mi je prvom bilo četiri mjeseci, nisam znala što to nosi sa sobom. Sada kada znam mnogo sam opreznija pri donošenju slične odluke. Sada sam se bar odlučila raspitati o tome što ta situacija nosi. 

Neke su rekle da kada je dvoje ili troje djece da se zaigraju međusobno te da te nisu toliko potrebni. Ta konstatacija je veliki uteg na strani "za" na mojoj listi. A sada ti kažeš da to i nije tako. Moja djeca se još neznaju igrati međusobno, a to će vjerojatno postići tek kad drugi navrši godinu. Za sada je najbolja opcija zajedničkog igranja kada smo svi na mom krevetu i jedan radi kolut naprijed a drugi se smije ili ja glumim lutkarsku predstavu.

----------


## Phillis75

Moram još ovo dodati : balansiranje na rubu živaca nije nešto s čime se možeš ponositi i biti sretan da te je ojačalo a nije ubilo. 

Nakon što sam rodila drugog bila sam na rubu depresije i ništa što su drugi činili da mi olakšaju nije mi pomagalo (uzimanje -čuvanje djeteta na cijeli dan, muž je kuhao ručak i slično). Tako sam bila neispunjena i razočarana sama sobom (ništa nisam stizala a htjela sam da sve bude tipitop) da nisam bila sposobna pružiti djeci ljubav i pažnju koja im je trebala. Pogotovo sam to primječivala na starijem. On je nekad znao imati tako tužne oči. 

Kada je majka u depresiji dijete nema majku nego kućnu pomoćnicu. Stoga dovoditi se u situacije da ti živci pucaju nije mi nimalo privlačna. S time da sam sad u stadiju da baš me briga ako pečnicu nisam oprala mjesec dana, ako sa zidova visi paučina i ako mi se skupi robe za peglat mala piramida. 

Meni je pomoglo pisanje magistarskog rada jer sam se tada osječala ispunjena kao inteligentna osoba, zato se i toliko ponosim time.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Moram još ovo dodati : balansiranje na rubu živaca nije nešto s čime se možeš ponositi i biti sretan da te je ojačalo a nije ubilo.


ma nisam baš na to mislila kad sam spominjala stvari koje su me ojačale.

to me nikad ne ojačava. ali se trudim ne dovoditi uopće u takvu situaciju. ali to opet ostane na razini puste želje.

kad sam pričala o stvarima koje su me ojačale, mislila sam na situacije nevezane za moju djecu direktno, no vezane za mene osobno. pa mislim da ako sam to preživjela i nije me ni na koji način psihički dotuklo, onda mogu sve drugo.

----------


## mirje

Moram priznati da niti 17mj. I., niti kasnije gotovo dvogodišnjaka nismo posebno pripremali na dolazak bebe a prihvatili su se međusobno iznad očekivanja. Zajedno se budi, ponekad i spava, jede, kupa, plače, svađa, prepire i smije. Mislim da je to velika prednost "malih razlika". Naši prijatelji imaju dvije curice s razlikom od gotovo tri godine i niti se mogu naći u zajedničkoj igri, niti imaju povjerenja ostaviti ih ikoji trenutak same da se ne dogodi koji ljubomorni ispad. Što se nekakvih intelektualno-soc. parametara tiče (uvjetno rečeno), naše najmlađe ima npr. neusporedivo najveći vokabular u toj dobi. Na neki način odrastaju i uče zajedno. Rijetke su situacije kada nekog od njih a priori ograničavamo u nečem jer smatram da nije doraslo (naravno, bez pretjerivanja). Moje je mišljenje da je imati povjerenja u svoju djecu u ovakvim situacijama gotovo jednako važno kao i vjerovati u sebe. 

Ono što je meni najviše pomoglo u organizaciji, jest usklađivanje njihovog "radnog dana". Znači, nastojati da se životne potrebe vrše u isto vrijeme. (Naravno da ne mislim na tempiranje dojenja jednomjesečne bebe   :Rolling Eyes: ) Tako mi radni dan ne izgleda rastrgan između kuhinje, WC i kreveta a onaj "super" predznak mi može služiti samo za šalu. 

S vremenom pohvataš njihove afinitete, počinju pitanja, proširuju se mogućnosti za zajedničke aktivnosti. (Ovo tvoje sa smijanjem, kotrljanjem i glumom mi je super   :Klap:  ) MM i ja smo ih uvukli u gotovo sve naše zanimacije ... i nekad zaboravimo da ih je troje   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ailish

phillis, to s razlikom u godinama i kako okolina to percipira je tako relativno... ja se uhvatim kako zavidim mamama koje imaju manju razliku, moje cure se baš ne igraju zajedno... a i kad se igraju to starija doživljava više kao da "pazi" na bebu nego kao igru s vršnjakinjama... 

i čini mi se da je danas "popularnija" mala razlika nego kad smo mi bili klinci /tj. ja, koja sam metuzalem kao tvoj muž  :Grin:  /

----------


## Phillis75

Moji još nemaju zajedničku igru, mada se ja jako trudim da ih priviknem na zajedništvo, toliko da mi muž i babe prigovaraju. Stariji je ljubomoran i ima neobjašnjive napade agresije (iz čista mira) i ako se mali tada nađe u blizini sigurno je da će pobrati flisku po licu ili ga počupa ili ga gazi nogom. Najsmješnije je kada ga pokuša zajahati. (moraš se smijati da nebiš plakao). 
Baš me interesira kad počinje to zajedništvo nakon što manji napuni godinu dana ili ? 
Bila mi je namjera skupa ih dati u jaslice kako bi shvatili da su sami a zajedno, jer sam često znala davati starijeg mami na više od pola dana pa je bio ljubomoran da sam doma sa manjim.

----------


## Trina

Kad maleni prohoda i nauči koju riječ sve će biti drugačije.Tek onda će ga stariji brat doživljavati kao dijete a ne bebu.Kod male razlike ogromna je prednost to što se stariji niti ne sjećaju da su ikad bili sami i mlađi brat/seka im se podrazumijevaju pa im normalno i prirodno dolazi to zajedništvo.Ja se uopće nebi brinula oko tih stvari.

Nego,ti si rekla da si donijela odluku.Ili nisi?

----------


## Phillis75

Ti si uporna. 
Još nisam spremna debatirati o tome. 
Donijela sam odluku, ali kako Ameri kažu "nije gotovo dok Debela ne zapleše" (šta god da im to znači). Valjda nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. 

Još imam vremena predomisliti se zar ne do 11. tjedna. Još c i j e l i h mjesec dana. 
Donijela sam odluku čisto da smanjim pritisak koji sam osječala. 
Mislim da se sada i po mojim postovima vidi da sam smirenija. 
Nisi manje čovjek ako se predomisliš, zar ne?!
[/b]

----------


## klia

Ipak, nadam se da se nećeš predomisliti (ni do 11., ni do ikojeg drugog tjedna, ta granica u tjednima je apsurd - ne shvati ovo kao kritiku sebe) i držim fige da nastaviš hrabro dalje, uz našu, makar i ovako virtualnu potporu  :Heart:

----------


## ronin

ma imam osjećaj da se prije drugačije gledalo ,stvarno,kad gledam generaciju svojih roditelja rijetko tko ima više od dvoje djece :/ 

No moja je generacija druga priča...kao da imamo svojevrstan baby boom...pa gledam situaciju u svojoj zbornici,ja sam četvrta u vrlo kratkom vremenu koja čeka treće dijete,dok sve naše starije kolegice imaju jedno-dvoje

mislim da se na nekadašnje predrasude ne treba obazirati,uostalom eto i Todorićke imaju svaka po troje jel tako  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

> Nisi manje čovjek ako se predomisliš, zar ne?!
> [/b]


Naprotiv!  

_I am not at all concerned with appearing to be consistent. In my pursuit after truth I have discarded many ideas and learnt many new things._ Gandhi

 :Smile:  

Sto se tice prakticnih stvari koje si spomenula:
Problem neispavanosti mi smo smanjili rekla bih na minimum zajednickim spavanjem (da, i po noci!).  :Smile:  
Dezinficiranje igracaka: samo nakon sto bi se  se s njima igralo bolesno dijete, kasnije smo i to prestali. Sve je vise istrazivanja koja pokazuju da odrastanje u pretjerano cistim i sterilnim uvjetima povecava rizik za razvoj alergija   :Grin:  
Sve sam tri svoje bebe namjerno pustala da puzu po zemlji nadajuci se da ce im nesto od onoga sto skupe po rucicama zavrsiti i u ustima. Ok, izbjegavala sam to raditi na javnim gradskim povrsinama - ne zbog zgrazanja ljudi nego zbog vrste i kolicine mikroorganizama koji se tamo mogu naci...

Sto se tice intelektualnog, emocionalnog i inog rasta, odgovorno tvrdim da me roditeljstvo obogatilo vise nego bilo sto drugo. 

Sto se tice depresije - ona se treba lijeciti (naravno, bitna je i preventiva!), pa cak i medikamentima ako je potrebno (ovo mi je jako blisko struci, pa i profesionalno iza toga stojim).

----------


## MikiMama

> Moram još ovo dodati : balansiranje na rubu živaca nije nešto s čime se možeš ponositi i biti sretan da te je ojačalo a nije ubilo.


Mislim da je ovo najbitnija stvar:
osjećat se zadovoljno i ispunjeno. Osjećat da ti možeš ispuniti zadaću koja je pred tobom, sa svim dobrim i lošim danima. Tek tada postaješ uspješan u onom što radiš i tek tada možeš dati svoj maximum, bez obzira o kojem se "poslu" radilo.

----------


## dorotea24

Ja bih htjela napomenuti kako nas zaista ima vrlo različitih ljudi. Recimo, ja na obitelji sa troje i više djece gledam kao na nekakvu višu rasu. Naručito su mi visoko u očima mame i tate koji imaju četvero djece (naravno da nisu nekakvi teški socijalni slučajevi). Možda je to zato što je i nas četvero, a znam kako nam je do sada bilo dobro u životu u svim mogućim segmentima. Kako neki ljudi gledaju na bogataše tako ja gledam na obitelji sa više djece, eto ne znam bolje objasniti, sa velikim poštovanjem i divljenjem. S druge strane znam da ima ljudi koje na takve obitelji gledaju s podsmjehom jer su mojoj mami kad je ostala trudna sa zadnjim djetotom za vrijeme rata savjetovali abortus, podsmijavali joj se iza leđa i sl. Mene to nije ni malo diralo jer tko ima toliko drskosti i zlobe da ti nakon što mu priopčiš sretnu vijest kaže nešto u stilu joj pa zar opet, nećeš to ići očistiti :shock: taj ni ne zaslužuje ikakav interes s moje strane. Neću nikada zaboraviti kada mi je jedna forumašica na kavi kada sam ju pitala koliko djece ima i kada sam se iznenadila što ih ima troje rekla mi smo ti jako bogati  :Heart:  

Htjela bih se zahvaliti svim trojkašicama i četvorkama na odličnim savjetima a naručito našem organizacijskom guruu litatli  :Grin:  Neke stvari ću i ja upotrijebiti na dvoje.
I hvala na čestitkama.

----------


## dijanam

Mislim da nije zanemarivo to zajednistvo kod vise djece male razlike u godinama. To zaista bitno olaksava zivot (nije tajna samo u peglanju   :Grin:  ). 

Moji su svi blizu i zaista su ekipa kojoj nikad nije dosadno. Ima losih dana, ali cini mi se da oni proizlaze vise iz razlika u spolu nego u dobi. Sinu ide na zivce kad cure slusaju Tošu pa se uvrijedjeno povuce. Moje najmladje dijete ima 1 godinu i 10 mjeseci i vidim da je i ona vec bez problema vazan sudionik igre (ako nista, ona im dodje ko necija beba). 

Kad ja ne mogu biti s njima vani, ostavim ih sve cetvoro u dvoristu i zaduzim jednoga da bude šef koji ce paziti na najmladje. 

Cesto mi se dogodi da ja osmislim neku zanimljivu aktivnost s djecom, a da me oni uopce ne trebaju jer imaju svoj plan.

Zapravo, kad razmisljam o zajednickom vremenu s djecom glupo mi je razmisljati u okvirima kreativnih radionica i igara. Mislim da je najvaznije s djecom zajednicki zivjeti zivot. Svaki moguc minut tog zivota. I dok kuham i dok vjesam robu i dok usisavam i dok pravim kolace - to su prilike za zajednistvo, za zabavu, za ucenje. Pa neka i traje duze, neka je neurednije, u konacnici je lakse. Nema strukturiranih aktivnosti, nismo u vrticu. I djeca su prisutnija, spremnija na suradnju kad su ukljucena u zivot. Makar samo usputnom pricom dok radis nesto u sto ih ne mozes ukljuciti.

Ja nisam bila cool, postala sam to s djecom. I uz muza. Koji ih npr. nikad ne bi kupao (jer se tako bez veze iritira koža, jel te). 

Bitno je i to sto imam svekrvu bez cije pomoci bi bilo jako tesko. Zapravo, da nemamo nju, ja bi sad vrlo vjerojatno bila na trogodisnjem porodiljnom i ne bi radila. Ovako mogu raditi.

Ja sam inace los organizator. Ima zena koje s takvom lakocom plesu po kuci i sve stizu i svasta znaju. Marta je jedna od njih i svaki put kad odem do nje pokupim neku novu foru koju implementiram u svoj neuredan zivot. Di bi mi bio kraj da posjetim litalu!

----------


## Zorana

Marta, trikove na sunce!  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Ja sam svojim curama neki dan dala krpe da malo brišu po stanu. 
Da vidim koja je bolja Peepeljuga!!! Da ih samo vidiš!

A sebi sam skuhala kavu 8) . I popila je u miru.

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> Mejra's mommy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> JA sada ne smijem ni pomisliti na trece. Sto se moje psihe tice. Financijski smo spremni, stambeno isto (za mjesec selimo u svoju ogromnu kucu) ALI ne dolazi u obzir. Kontracepciju nikakvu ne koristimo da se desi plusic nesmijem ni pomisliti. Kako bi se tada osjecala? Neznam!
> 
> 
> Mene uvijek zbune ovakve nelogičnosti. Ako ne koristiš kontracepciju, onda valjda znaš da je velika vjerojatnost trudnoće... Ništa osobno, stvarno, ali ne kužim, nema logike... 
> 
>  :? [/b]


Kontracepciju nikad nisam koristila u osam god braka i fala bogu jos nije bilo eksidenta!

----------


## krumpiric

> Zapravo, kad razmisljam o zajednickom vremenu s djecom glupo mi je razmisljati u okvirima kreativnih radionica i igara. Mislim da je najvaznije s djecom zajednicki zivjeti zivot. Svaki moguc minut tog zivota. I dok kuham i dok vjesam robu i dok usisavam i dok pravim kolace - to su prilike za zajednistvo, za zabavu, za ucenje. Pa neka i traje duze, neka je neurednije, u konacnici je lakse. Nema strukturiranih aktivnosti, nismo u vrticu. I djeca su prisutnija, spremnija na suradnju kad su ukljucena u zivot. Makar samo usputnom pricom dok radis nesto u sto ih ne mozes ukljuciti


najveća istina, "kvalitetno provodjenje vremena" je tješenje za kapitalizmom zarobljene roditelje, kao radi, sinko, radi, pa ona 2h s djetetom moš provest kvalitetno i nadoknadit vrijeme. Kako da ne.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljiljan@

Vraćam se na priče o kontracepciji. Nije to tako jednostavno. Što mene natjera u 39. godini života nakon dugog niza godina korištenja kondoma da u jednom trenutku odlučim da više neću stavljati gumu između ljubavi mene i MM-a? I dođe plusić...i sva prestrašena sam bila...kako ćemo? A danas gledajući stvar s vremenskim odmakom samo mogu reći da je tako moralo biti. I da, jako sam sretna što MM nije niti pomislio na bilo koju drugu varijantu nego da rodim. (Razumijem Phillis da joj je teško kad ona želi bebu, a muž ne. Ali to treba pregrmiti, sve će biti dobro.)
A danas kad vidim mog velikog sina od 15 godina na svom krevetu i malog od 15 mjeseci koji je svoju glavu stavio na rame velikome, kad tako zagrljeni gledaju nogomet, obuzme me milina. Jedan je visok preko metar osmadeset, a drugi skoro za metar manji. Ali braća! Tako su važni! A ovo s više djece s malom razlikom sam isto prošla. Nije mi bilo lako s blizancima, ali opet i da mogu ništa ne bih mijenjala.
A MC je super zapazila - okolina ti se ruga ako im dopustiš. Najefikasnije je predrasude i gluposti ignorirati.

----------


## mikka

> Moje je mišljenje da je imati povjerenja u svoju djecu u ovakvim situacijama gotovo jednako važno kao i vjerovati u sebe.


mirje, ovo mi se tako svidjelo  :Love: 

drago mi je da je topik opet zaplovio mirnim vodama  :Grin: . sad kad vas citam, jedva cekam da rodim. sva sreca pa se necu nacekati. i valjda si necu skociti u usta, ko i obicno  :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

> Drage moje forumašice. 
> 
> Molim vas brzu pomoć. !!!   
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Već duže vrijeme vas čitam a sada imam problem i molim da mi se brzo javite kako bi ga riješila (nemam mnogo vremena). 
> 
> ...


Ja dolazim iz obitelji s troje djece ogranicenih primanja i prakticki samo majke u kuci jer je tata radio na terenu i prakticki ga nije bilo, a kad ga je bilo, pripremao je ispite. Do mojeg osmog rodendana zivjeli smo u stanu od neznam kolko kvadrata ali imao je jednu (dnevnu) sobu, malu kuhinju, malu kupaonu i mali hodnik. Mama je isto radila, s tim da se dizala prije zore da bi nas mogla otpehacit do vrtica, nije imala ves masinu pa je iskuhavala pelene u loncu, a auto smo kupili tek negdje kad sam ja krenula u skolu (ja sam najstarija). Mora da nam je bilo tijesno al ja se te tjesnoce, nit da nam je ista falilo, uopce ne sjecam. Ma uopce. Iz perspektive djeteta nista sto nam je trebalo (al istinski trebalo) a da bi nam obitelj s manje djece ili vecih financijskih mogucnosti mogla kao dati, nije nam falilo.

I svo troje smo skroz uspjesne odrasle osobe.

Nemam vremena citat sad sve postove pa neznam je li odluka pala ili ne, ali ja se nadam da je vasa beba ipak na putu da postane dio vase obitelji.

U svakom slucaju zelim vam sve najbolje.

----------


## mikka

aha evo nasla sam, Phillis, imamo jednu slicnu pricu na forumu

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=#1424717

 :Love:

----------


## Phillis75

Ipak nisam jedina.

----------


## Trina

Ma nisi jedina.
Sad ću se vratiti malo predrasudama.Sjetila sam se da sam jednom,kad sam tek rodila drugo dijete i mislila kako to sve skupa izgleda drugima (jer ja imam problem da ljudi misle da sam im sestra a kad čuju da me zovu _mama_ onda se tek naslušam komentara jer zaključe da sam rodila prvo sa 14,Glup osjećaj) upoznala jednu curu koja ih je imala četvero.Kažem curu jer bila je jako mlada,prekrasna,zgodna,blaga,nježna,ma sve 5 i nisam mogla vjerovati da im četvero djece.Ta osoba je razbila moje predrasude o nekim stvarima i navela me na preispitivanje same sebe i vlastite ograničenosti.I ja sam mislila da u današnje vrijeme puno djece imaju ili jako siromašni ili prebogati pa da u nijednom slučaju djeca ne profitiraju.Ali srećom,nije tako.Nažalost,jako puno ljudi ipak ima iskrivljenu sliku o svemu tome i odlučiš li se (ja navijam da jesi) za roditi moraš biti spremna na svakakve komentare

----------


## clumsy mom

Nema nijedne mame blizića ili trojčeka na temi? Čudno jer iako smo iz neke druge priče opet možemo pomoći i oko organizacionih trikova i oko razumevanja pojmova ''dve/tri bebe'', ''mnogomesečno nespavanje'', ''plačljivi duet''...

Kažem iz neke druge priče jer je mamama blizanaca u neku ruku definitivno lakše nego mamama pseudoblizanaca. Ipak, imamo i mi kriznih momenata - dvostruke kolike, dvostruko prohodavanje, dvostruko skidanje pelena i štatijaznam. Dovoljno da razumemo Phillis i njene dileme.

Ono što mogu definitivno da potvrdim nakon 2 godine nespavanja i hendlanja dva deteta istog uzrasta jeste da se sve muke zaborave. I to do te mere da poželim da opet prođem isto. Pisala sam već na Blizancima da me negde u Beogradu čekaju smrzlići koji su preostali iz IVF-a i kojima 'rok' ističe za godinu dana. I zovu me već duže vreme i to sve glasnije kako se bliži leto. Na ozbiljnom sam putu da probam da iskoristim barem jedan par (ili sve ako ne uspe iz prve). Fora je što su zamrznuti u parovima pa postoji verovatnoća da mi se opet dese blizanci. I neka, navijam za to.

A tata? Tata je kategorički tvrdio da mu, nakon rođenja dva zdrava deteta, smrzlići neće trebati. Ipak je uredno plaćao rentu svake godine. I štrecnuo se kad sam mu pre nekoliko meseci pomenula naredni mart. Vidim mu u očima da je prestao da ih gleda kao embrione i u sebi počeo da ih naziva svojom decom. I daće dobri Bog da barem neko doživi da se rodi i proživi srećan život pored svoja dva velika brata.

----------


## MIJA 32

Clumsy mom  :Love:

----------


## vanjci

clumsy mum, rasplakala si me  :Love:

----------


## dorotea24

> clumsy mum, rasplakala si me


i mene  :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

clumsy mom prekrasno   :Heart:  
čitajući postove nekih cura ovdje, čovjek jednostavno dobije želju za još jednom bebicom.




> tu sam i spremna na razgovor o izazovu majčinstva


drago mi je da si ostala   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Ja imam (samo) dvoje, ali sam slobodni umjetnik pa mi je urednost kontraindicirana   :Smile:  Ni ja ne peglam, ali nisam sretna s tim kako mi izgledaju ormari - s obzirom na to da mi je majka prof. filozofije ni otud nema pomoći  :Smile:  Dakle - da ne bi netko pomislio da uspoređujem mačku s djetetom ovo se odnosi na praktične savjete u organizaciji svakodnevice - moj muž hoće mačku iz nekih njemu užasno važnih romantičnih i nostalgičnih razloga, a ja sam rekla ok, ali u ovakav stan ne može nema cm2 slobodnog prostora - od sad se igramo pospremanja umjesto vodenih bojica i, nema više rezuckanja papira po podu isl. Ja sam stvorila ovisničku vezu o flylady  i shvatila da u mom stanu ima skrivenih kvadrata, au danu vremena - a djeca su jednako velika kao što su i bila - jedino sad imamo kozice pa smo malo zapeli, ali jedino što sam zapravo promjenila sam ja- ja sam bila kaotična majka umjetnica koja istrči van kad je ljepo, da djetetu od dvije godine da radi slike s tušem i sl. Sad su nam red, rutina i organizacija na vrhu prioriteta i da vidiš - sve se može kad se hoće. Hoću reći ponekad (kad klinci više nisu bebe) prostor se može stvoriti ako se promjene neke navike. 
Ovo se ne odnosi na Phylis i troje tako malih, više na nas s više klinaca zapele između pospremanja, posla i igranja

----------


## iridana2666

Ja imam dvije cur od skoro 5 i skoro 9 godina i kad pomislim na još jednu bebu, doslovce, ali doslovce me počinje oblijevati hladan znoj i diže mi se želudac na pomisao o ponovnoj trudnoći, porodu, oporavku nakon poroda, neprospavane noći, kašice....Užas! Volim svoju slobodu, svoj komoditet sad kad su cure već velike i možete me linčovati, ali da ostanem ponovno u drugom stanju (za sad) definitivno bi išla na abortus (iako uzimamo sve mjere predostrožnosti, ali nikad se ne zna   :Grin:  ). Ne mogu zamisliti ponovni gubitak teško stečene slobode. Z adijete treba puno više od same ljubavi jer se od ljubavi ne živi, a i ja želim normalan život, priuštiti si i masažu, putovanje, lijepu garderobu...

----------


## Poli

Ma zašto bi neko nekog linčovao? Meni se jedna prija žalila da joj je dijete (2 god) uništilo život, druga kaže da ne bi mogla psihički podnijeti rođenje drugog djeteta jer joj je dosta skupljanja igračaka. Sto ljudi sto ćudi...  A ovo o oduzimanju i sticanju slobode već je druga tema...

----------


## Poli

Moram dodati da mi se cini kako se ova tema posmatra dosta crno-bijelo. Kao da se bira izmedju lagodnog zivota i uzivancije sa dvoje djece i neimastine, haosa i zrtvovanja sa troje. Mislim da to uopste nije tako i da  porodice sa troje djece mogu živjeti isti tako "normalno" (kako kaze iridana 2666) kao i one sa dvoje. Mislim da broj djece nije odlucujuci faktor u tome kakav zivot vodimo, ima tu mnogo drugih stvari.

----------


## Phillis75

Ovaj topic se svačime bavio od predrasuda, sjajnih "recepata" kako hendlati djecom do vjerskih pitanja. Kako vrijeme polako prolazi, a vaših komentara je sve više i sve su raznolikiji tako se pitanje kojim se ovdje trebalo baviti konačno iskristaliziralo a on glasi :

Koliko smo spremni trpiti kao roditelj i osoba za dobrobit djece?

Tu nije bitno da li se radi o jednom djetetu ili više njih (vidjeli smo da neke s četvoro bolje prolaze nego neke s jednim). 
Tu je bitno da smo svi različiti i imamo različite sposobnosti nositi se s određenim situacijama: 
- nespavanje 
- dječji plač
- bolesti 
- zahtjevna djeca
- itd. 

Moja situacija je takva da je "teška" iz razloga što je razlika među djecom tako mala, a mala djeca su zahtjevnija nego velika. Kada postoji razlika od barem pet godina, djete od pet godina možeš očekivati da će ti i pomoći oko bebe. Dijete od dvije do tri godine će na prinovu u obitelji vjerojatnije reagirati ljubomorom i povećanom potrebom za pažnjom. 

Na odluku o trećem djetetu vjerojatno odlučuje činjenica kakva su prva dva. Ako su "dobra" lakše se odlučiti za treće. Ako si zaboravio muke prve godine (nespavanje, kolike, izbijanje zuba,  bolesti, nošenje, zahtjevnost - svakih pola sata mu nešto treba, pelene, bočice i dudice) lakše ćeš se odlučiti na treće. 

A postoje i čisto egoistični razlozi kao što su financije, izgled, lakša organizacija i slično. 

Ništa nije za suditi i čak slične situacije mogu rezultirati različitim odlukama. 


Pitanje ostaje da li je novi život važniji od svega nabrojanog?

----------


## litala

> Pitanje ostaje da li je novi život važniji od svega nabrojanog?



a na to pitanje svaka obitelj odgovara sama.  :Smile:

----------


## iridana2666

> Phillis75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> Pitanje ostaje da li je novi život važniji od svega nabrojanog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Litala   :Heart:  , divim ti se na 4 mala anđela i čudim se ženama sa više djece otkud im snage. Moja mama je imala nas troje, ali među nama je bila velika rezlika (4 i pol god između mene i seke, i 12 godina između mene i brata tje 8 godina između njega i naše sestre) i ja sam joj bila ogromna pomoć, a da ne pričam da me takoreći odgojila moja nona (mamina mama) i da smo sestra i ja svako ljeto išle sa tatom ili mojom strinom 2 mj na brod pa je mama imala svo vrijeme za sebe, a svako godišnji bi moji otišli nekamo na 15 dana sami, bez nas. Imali smo sreću da nismo materijalno u ničemu oskudijevali, ali onda je bilo onda, a sada je daleko drukčija situacija (zaposlenja, plaće i ostalo).
Uz to, MM i ja nemam ničiju i nikakvu pomoć oko djece, kućanstva i ostalog. Dakle, isključivo se oslanjamo jedno na drugo, a djecu moram vući i ginekologu pa se starija igra sa mlađom u čekaonici dok sam ja  ordinaciji (MM radi 2 posla). Više nemam snage, volje, tankih sam živaca, mlađa je jako osjetljivog zdravlja, starija karakterno jako zahtjevno i hiperaktivno dijete... Ponekad poželim još jedno dijete, ali da ga dobijem gotovo sa 5 godina   :Grin:  . Ja bih posvojila starije dijete, ali MM ni čuti.

----------


## litala

zato i kazem da je odgovor na to pitanje u obitelji samoj.


makar, sad kad ponovno citam, grubo zvuci to pitanje.  :/ mogla bih cak reci da cemo se svi sloziti da je novi zivot uvijek vredniji od gore nabrojanog. ono sto svaka obitelj za sebe mora odgovoriti jest - imamo li snage?


da je meni netko, kad sam prvi put bila trudna rekao: da, dijete imati je super, lijepo, ispunjavajuce, ali i - naporno, nespavajuce, frustrirajuce, ponavljajuce, na trenutke monotono, na trenutke prezahtjevno, ponekad idealno, ponekad bolno...

bilo bi mi lakse. ne bih gubila energiju na "prepoznavanje" toga, na prihvacanje toga kao neceg sto je normalno pri odrastanju, pri odgoju, pa i pri onom najbanalnijem u svemu tome (mijenjanju pelena, uspavljivanju, spremanju ruckova...)


u prve dvije godine ti moras dijete bar 700 puta uspavati (mozda koji put klone i samo  :Wink: ), bar 700 (ili 1500 ili 5000) puta nocu probuditi, bar 350 vecera i dorucaka i ruckova iskemijati, bar 1500 puta usranu guzicu oprati, bar 700 masina robe oprati... o onome koliko puta ces ponoviti: ne trci na cestu, daj mi ruku, ne diraj - vruce je, ne naginji se - visoko je, ne skaci, sidji poooooako dolje, ne! vlakicem bebu po glavi.... da ni ne govorim...


kad vec imas dijete, onda dio toga vec znas (ovisno koliko je to prvo dijete staro...), i iz toga ide i onaj strah kako ces to ishendlati ali i ono odusevljenje koje ti dijete mami iz umornih kostiju i ociju koje se drze otvorene cackalicama...

----------


## litala

i jos nesto - mm i ja smo sami  :Wink:  

moja je mama 15ak km od nas, nema auta i dolazi nam u posjetu desetak puta godisnje. mi odemo njoj cesto, ali mozda desetak puta godisnje, recimo, kod nje rucamo. klinci znaju kod none prespavat, maksimalno jednom mjesecno.

mm-ov otac je na drugom kontinentu.


sve rodjendane organiziramo i realiziramo sami, uvijek festu za sve prijatelje, cesto ljeti i "no-reason" rostiljanje... s gustom i zadovoljstvom...

----------


## Irena23

> Moja situacija je takva da je "teška" iz razloga što je razlika među djecom tako mala, a mala djeca su zahtjevnija nego velika.


Ja se s ovim ne bih slozila, moji su generacijski svatko u svojoj fazi znaci skolarac, vrticarac i beba. Mala djeca mozda zahtjevaju vise "fizicke" brige, ali starije djete treba roditelja koji ce ga povesti u kino, tri put tjedno na sport, gledati njegove utakmice, raditi s njim zadace, otici u skolu na informacije, razgovarati s njim o promjenama u njegovorm zivotu, imati za njega puuuuno strpljenja u nekom predpubertetskom ponasanju.....
Tako da sve ima svoje prednosti i mane. Kad je mala razlika u kratkom razmaku se rijesis pelena, prohodavanja, bolesti i slicno. tesko je prvih par godina a kad svi prodju dvije onda je lakse. Ja se evo nisam naspavala vec osam godina, a skoro toliko nosam pelene, navecer moram doma biti oko 8 najkasnije....a opet stignemo i svugdje s njima. Moj stariji nikad nisu nigdje prespavali osim s nama. Ni nama nitko ne pomaze, ali meni se sve cini lako dok su svi zdravi, kad je jedan bolestan onda mi je koma.

----------


## litala

eh, pobjeze mi opet misao   :Rolling Eyes:  (tu je onih preko nekoliko tisuca neprospavanih noci  :Wink: )

htjela sam reci - mi smo svu svoju energiju okrenuli prema obitelji. jer smo tako zeljeli, jer u tome uzivamo. nemamo poslovnih ambicija, nemamo znanstvenih ambicija. nasa je ambicija - obitelj. sto ne znaci da drugi grijese - nitko ne grijesi dok god svoj zivot prilagodjava onome sto moze i zeli. grijese oni koji se krivo procijene pa na koncu price netko pati - ili djeca jer ne dodju na red, ili roditelj jer se ne ispunjava onako kako bi trebao...

uskladiti to sve je umijece. nije neka vrhunska znanost, samo je umijece gledanja u sebe i razumijevanja onog sto zelis od zivota. i sada u ovom trenutku, i u onom trenuku, za dvadeset godina, kad ti ovi mali dijelici zivota odu od kuce... a ispunjen se moras osjecati i sada i onda i u medjuvremenu...

 :Heart:

----------


## Poli

litala, sta znaci da nemate poslovnih ambicija? jesi li mislila na "karijeru" ili posao uopste? pretpostavljam da se necim morate baviti

----------


## summer

joj, litala,   :Heart:

----------


## lucica

> Toliko smo planova imali ja i suprug. O evenutalnoj kupnji neke zemlje ili kućice, o većem autu, o posjetu Plitivica, zološkog vrta u Zagrebu kad djeca porastu i sličinim stvarima. 
> Ja jednostavno neznam kako žive ljudi sa troje djece. One koje ja poznajem uglavnom su lošije obučeni, sa nerješenim stambenim pitanjem, ne putuju mnogo. 
> 
> Strah me je što nosi ta situacija. Da li uopće smijem birati između nekog dobrog standarda za dvoje djece (pružiti djeci i ugodno djetinjstvo, priliku za fakultet ili dati financijsku podlogu za vlastiti život) ili skromno živjeti sa troje. Da li takva odluka donosi kajanje?


Meni se ne sviđa što se sve svodi na materijalne stvari, auto, "lijepa odjeća", što mi izgleda jako sebično, ja ih imam četvero u malim razmacima 8, 5.5, 4.5, 5mj i znalo je biti teeeško, treća nam nije došla planirana, a četvrti je što ljudi ne mogu vjerovati, ali sve je sa nekim razlogom, i za sve Bog da snage, 
neću ti opisivati svoj dan kako izgleda, jel bi predugo trajalo, a i živjeli smo u potkrovnom stanu od 60 kvadrata, ali gdje čeljad nije bijesna,ni kuća nije tjesna
Nadam se da si odlučila zadržati to dijete  :Heart:  
Sjetila sam se jedne poznanice, koja je bila u istoj situaciji kao i ti sada, i već je bila odlučila otići na abortus, ali se u zadnji čas predomislila, i sada to dijete ima 6 godina, i ja kad god ju vidim si mislim, kako je skoro bila "ubijena"...

----------


## flower

> nitko ne grijesi dok god svoj zivot prilagodjava onome sto moze i zeli. grijese oni koji se krivo procijene pa na koncu price netko pati - ili djeca jer ne dodju na red, ili roditelj jer se ne ispunjava onako kako bi trebao...


litala u samu srz   :Love:

----------


## litala

> litala, sta znaci da nemate poslovnih ambicija? jesi li mislila na "karijeru" ili posao uopste? pretpostavljam da se necim morate baviti



ja imam zavrsenu visu, radim sa srednjom strucnom spremom. nemam planova u skoroj buducnosti mijenjati posao (kad se i vratim na njega, s porodiljnog). nekad davno razmisljala sam ili o zavrsetku faksa (ovog kojeg imam visu) ili o promjeni zvanja skroz na skroz. napredovanje na poslu mi je isto trenutno "out of reach" jer bih morala puno, jako puno vremena provesti educirajuci se i uceci, sto je trenutno nespojivo s obiteljskom situacijom.

mm je vlasnik obrta. radi sam. par puta mu se pri ugovaranju poslova dogodilo da ima ponude za ekstra velike poslove koje ne bi mogao sam odraditi. tada je bila opcija ili odbiti ili prihvatiti ali i zaposliti jos radnika. odbio je poslove jer nije htio da mu se dani i tjedni i mjeseci i godine pretvore u grcevito trazenje poslova i jos grcevitiju naplatu obavljenih... 


odabrali smo, u ovom trenutku naseg zajednickog zivota, da necemo "ganjati" karijere, vec od ovih poslova koje sad imamo, zivjeti i snalaziti se.

----------


## franica

> Pitanje ostaje da li je novi život važniji od svega nabrojanog?


Draga Phillis75, odgovor na ovo pitanje nećeš pronaći na forumu, on se nalazi duboko u tvom srcu. I što god odlučila želim ti da vjeruješ da si ispravno odlučila i da si mirna sa svojom odlukom. A više od svega želim tvojoj djeci da imaju sretnu i zadovoljnu mamu.   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

> Phillis75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> Pitanje ostaje da li je novi život važniji od svega nabrojanog?
> 
> 
> 
> a na to pitanje svaka obitelj odgovara sama.


gle ti nje! baš me ovaj odgovor "razveselio"   :Razz: 




> nitko ne grijesi dok god svoj zivot prilagodjava onome sto moze i zeli. grijese oni koji se krivo procijene pa na koncu price netko pati - ili djeca jer ne dodju na red, ili roditelj jer se ne ispunjava onako kako bi trebao...


potpis.

phyllis, što god odlučila, a imaš pravo biti i sebična pa i misliti na sebe, na svog muža, na svoju djecu, kao što imaš pravo misliti i na nerođeno, nemoj samo da se tvoja odluka temelji na tome što babetine u susjedstvu misle o mnogobrojnoj obitelji. i da misle to što misle.

----------


## Trina

> Pitanje ostaje da li je novi život važniji od svega nabrojanog?


Novi život je važniji od svega onoga što si nabrojala

----------


## iridana2666

> Moja situacija je takva da je "teška" iz razloga što je razlika među djecom tako mala, a mala djeca su zahtjevnija nego velika.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja se s ovim ne bih slozila, moji su generacijski svatko u svojoj fazi znaci skolarac, vrticarac i beba. Mala djeca mozda zahtjevaju vise "fizicke" brige, ali starije djete treba roditelja koji ce ga povesti u kino, tri put tjedno na sport, gledati njegove utakmice, raditi s njim zadace, otici u skolu na informacije, razgovarati s njim o promjenama u njegovorm zivotu, imati za njega puuuuno strpljenja u nekom predpubertetskom ponasanju.....
> Tako da sve ima svoje prednosti i mane. Kad je mala razlika u kratkom razmaku se rijesis pelena, prohodavanja, bolesti i slicno. tesko je prvih par godina a kad svi prodju dvije onda je lakse. Ja se evo nisam naspavala vec osam godina, a skoro toliko nosam pelene, navecer moram doma biti oko 8 najkasnije....a opet stignemo i svugdje s njima. Moj stariji nikad nisu nigdje prespavali osim s nama. Ni nama nitko ne pomaze, ali meni se sve cini lako dok su svi zdravi, kad je jedan bolestan onda mi je koma.


Irena draga, MM radi 2 posla. Dakle od 7 ujutro do 3 je u svojoj firmi, a od 4 i pol do 11 navečer radio kao voditelj na radiopostaji i da nema ovog drugog posla, ne bi živjeli kao što živimo. Dakle, ja JESAM osuđena potpuno SAMA na djecu, kuću, obavljanje ostalih stvari (plaćanja računa, odlasci na poštu, banku, doktoru, školske sastanke itd). Uistinu nemam snage za treće, a ponajmanje bebu. Da sam cijelu noć budna pa po danu opet crnčim   :Nope:  .  Da imam kućnu pomoćnicu i dadilju onda bih se vjerojatno odlučila na još jedno.

----------


## Irena23

> Irena draga, MM radi 2 posla. Dakle od 7 ujutro do 3 je u svojoj firmi, a od 4 i pol do 11 navečer radio kao voditelj na radiopostaji i da nema ovog drugog posla, ne bi živjeli kao što živimo. Dakle, ja JESAM osuđena potpuno SAMA na djecu, kuću, obavljanje ostalih stvari (plaćanja računa, odlasci na poštu, banku, doktoru, školske sastanke itd). Uistinu nemam snage za treće, a ponajmanje bebu. Da sam cijelu noć budna pa po danu opet crnčim Nope . Da imam kućnu pomoćnicu i dadilju onda bih se vjerojatno odlučila na još jedno.


Gle, nisam mislila nikoga nagovarati, nego cisto ohrabriti, svaka je situacija naravno specifična. Stvarno je lijepo, i treba vise biti "flegma" za neke stvari. Kad se sjetim koliko sam se ja nervirala s prvim djetetom sad mi je pjesma. Meni je to oduvjek bila zivotna zelja imati troje djece (najmanje).

----------


## iridana2666

> Irena draga, MM radi 2 posla. Dakle od 7 ujutro do 3 je u svojoj firmi, a od 4 i pol do 11 navečer radio kao voditelj na radiopostaji i da nema ovog drugog posla, ne bi živjeli kao što živimo. Dakle, ja JESAM osuđena potpuno SAMA na djecu, kuću, obavljanje ostalih stvari (plaćanja računa, odlasci na poštu, banku, doktoru, školske sastanke itd). Uistinu nemam snage za treće, a ponajmanje bebu. Da sam cijelu noć budna pa po danu opet crnčim Nope . Da imam kućnu pomoćnicu i dadilju onda bih se vjerojatno odlučila na još jedno.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Gle, nisam mislila nikoga nagovarati, nego cisto ohrabriti, svaka je situacija naravno specifična. Stvarno je lijepo, i treba vise biti "flegma" za neke stvari. Kad se sjetim koliko sam se ja nervirala s prvim djetetom sad mi je pjesma. Meni je to oduvjek bila zivotna zelja imati troje djece (najmanje).


I meni! Nas je troje (imam još seku i brata) i divno se slažemo (usprkos velikim dobnim razlikama), ali sad sam na rubu snaga i živaca, a ne znam kako bih sa još jednim? Možda završila na psihijatriju   :Grin:  ? A sam Bog zna koliko razmišljam o tom trećem i voljela bih usvojiti starije dijete ( ne želim ponovno trudnoću, porod i ostale 'dodatke'), ali kako sam već rekla, MM ni čuti   :Sad:  
I sjećam se kako je moja mama pričala da nije ni osjetila odrastanje mog brata (on je najmlađi). Kaže da se jednog dana samo osvrnula, a on je već bio veliki   :Grin:  , ali ne zaboraviti pomoć familije koju je imala!

----------


## Phillis75

I ja bi da mogu preskočiti ovaj period od dvije godine, do njegove prve godine. 
Ne želim trudnoću koja opterećuje jer se ne možeš sagnuti zavezati cipele djetetu ili ga držati dok počinje hodati, trudnoću koja te traži da spavaš do 9 ujutro a moje ptičice se dižu već u 6, trudnoću koja te usporava i uspavljuje a djeca žele laku i poletnu mamu koja će ih voditi na igralište ili se igrati na podu s njima. 
Još dvije godine nespavanja, nočnog plakanja kojem neznaš uzrok i to te izluđuje. Još mogu nabrajati ali bi to predugo trajalo. 

Kad bi se taj period mogao preskočiti ili na ubrzano premotavanje unaprijed.

----------


## single

philis sta si odlucila?
sta god odlucis sigurna sam da ce biti ispravno jer ti znas najbolje svoje okolnosti...a mi smo tu da ti damo podrsku i posaljemo puno vibri da sve prode ok..drzi se i hrabro napred

----------


## Elinor

Ja za sad imam samo jednog   :Saint:  , ali toliko je divan da si već sad priželjkujem blizance za drugi put!  :Laughing: 
- od rođenja spava po noći
- budi se bez plača, samo se prišteka na cicu i nastavi spavati
- od 4 mjeseca spava nekoliko sati i po danu
- stalno se smije
- zubići rastu bez suza, temperatura, proljeva...
- najviše se voli igrati s mamom, ali ako mama baš mora nešto raditi, igra se na podu, puže, otvara ormare, zabavlja se sam. Ponekad iz kolica gleda što mama radi (tada moram malo više skakati oko njega i potrošiti 2 dnevne doze kalorija, ali sve za njegov smijeh)
- nikad nije cendrav bez veze
- stignem surfati   :Grin:  , imam energije za muža, čak i kuham, a ponekad i spremam  :Rolling Eyes:  ...
Ima toga još al ne smijem ga previše hvaliti!   :Grin: 
Nikad ne znaš kakva će biti bebica, ali ne mora značiti da će biti najzahtjevnije biće na planetu! :wink:

----------


## pikula

Mene je prvo dijete načilo kako da živim s djetetom, drugo kako da živim obiteljski život. Ja sam bila jako ambiciozna i uspješna u svojem poslu i moram priznati da sam kroz godine shvatila da su prave sposobne frajerice one koje se hrabro suočavaju s izazovima i izvlače pouke koje ih guraju naprijed čak i kad učenje lekcije nije ugodno. Ambicija ili ti predanost nije nešto što se pripisuje karijeri to je osobna kvaliteta (ili mana kako tko gleda) i trebla bi se ogledati u svim vidovima života, a ne samo tamo gdje je korist kratkotrajno dohvatljiva. Ne idem na postidplomski još godinu, dvije, mailam se i chatam s frendicama od Hravarda, preko Londona itd. i ono što mi one kažu je vrlo često - joj blago, tebi - a znate zašto me  jako rijetko štrecne zavist - zato što znam da sam mogla samo da sam htjela. Uostalom još imam dvije ruke i noge i pamet koju sam i imala, ja sam svoju posao i obrazovanje izgradila samo s tim i ako treba opet ću. Za sada me veseli da djeci znam odabrati knjižnicu, knjigu, predstavu, da poznaju zanimljive i kvalitetne ljude i aktivnosti, da se s ravnateljicom vrtića ili buduće škole mogu porazgovarati i pročavrljati na nekoj stručnoj razini, eto ja sam sto posto sigurna da moja karijera nije bila uzalud taman i da nikad više ne odradim niti jedan projekt o kojem će se pisati u novinama ili ne dobijem titulu. Učenje i osobni razvoj mogu se skrivati i tmao gdje tvoja susjeda ne bi nikad rekla. 
Upravo čitam Statusnu tjeskobu Alaina de Bottona -mali je genijalac -iz naslova je jasno o kojoj boljjki govori - vrlo otrežnjujuće i zabavno štivo za ovkeve predrasude i dileme.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Draga Philys,
huh... razumijem tvoje strahove. Ja sam jedna od onih zagriženih majki koje su ozbiljno prihvatile taj (majčinski) posao, dok istovremeno moji snovi(karijera) ne blijede i mogu ih brojati kao svoje 3. dijete. U najvećim kriznim momentima pomislim kako bi sad jedna od gorih stvari bila - trudnoća. Svjesna sam da bi me jos jedna beba iscrpila do srzi, odgodila moje zelje i ambicije od njihovog ostvarenja jos dalje.... i taj scenarij mi ponekad izgleda kao mala noćna mora. No, da se to zaista dogodi, ne bih se ni na tren zapitala što drugi misle, pa ni što MM misli jer mladi život je u meni i ako je već tu, a slučajno sigurno nije, onda je to putanja života koju sam valjda na neki način izabrala ni ne znajući i sigurno je to najviše dobro za mene. Ne znam što bi mi se moralo dogoditi da odlučim prekinuti prirodni tijek života unutar mene. Da je 7. 8... stoto... Da, pomislila bih kako je moj život nešto drugo od onog što sam si zamislila i njegov smisao je nešto drugo , kao i moja životna zadaća. Ali koliko puta je pravi put ljepši od zamišljenog? Za mene, to je gotovo sve što mi se dogodilo u životu. Sve je išlo drugačije od zamišljenog. Išlo je bolje!

Mislim da je važno vjerovati prirodnom tijeku života kod ovako bitnih stvari. 

I ne slažem se da je lakše sa dvoje velike razlike, nasuprot dvoje malih. Ne! Kad te veće dijete iscrpi do srži svojim inteligentnim predpubertetskim   kritikama, jako je teško ostati pribran i istovremeno se usredotočiti na milo lice bezazlene bebe koja nikako da zaspi. Hm. Biram fizičko iscrpljivanje ispred psihičkog - uvijek! 

I ne možeš takvu odluku izvagati. Ne možeš donijeti životnu odluku na bazi tabele plus i minus. Da, ako su odluke vezane uz stvari, ali ne ako su vezane uz ljude, male ili velike, djecu ili partnere.

Odgovori sebi. Koju odluku bi donijela iz ljubavi, a koju iz straha? Donesi onu iz ljubavi. Ta je prava. Sretno!   :Love: 

p.s. Unatoč mojoj vezanosti i iznimnoj povezanosti sa suprugom, smatram da je ishod trudnoće izbor i odgovornost isključivo ŽENE. I nije dobro prebacivati niti djelić odgovornosti na drugu osobu. Težinu koju nosi žena radi odluke koju nije sama 100% donijela je teret kojega se teško osloboditi, a sumnjam da će ti itko pomoći nositi ga.

----------


## mama Jelena

POtpisujem od riječi do riječi!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> I ne slažem se da je lakše sa dvoje velike razlike, nasuprot dvoje malih. Ne! Kad te veće dijete iscrpi do srži svojim inteligentnim predpubertetskim   kritikama, jako je teško ostati pribran i istovremeno se usredotočiti na milo lice bezazlene bebe koja nikako da zaspi. Hm. Biram fizičko iscrpljivanje ispred psihičkog - uvijek!


ovo potpisujem i rukama i nogama   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> I ne slažem se da je lakše sa dvoje velike razlike, nasuprot dvoje malih. Ne! Kad te veće dijete iscrpi do srži svojim inteligentnim predpubertetskim   kritikama, jako je teško ostati pribran i istovremeno se usredotočiti na milo lice bezazlene bebe koja nikako da zaspi. Hm. Biram fizičko iscrpljivanje ispred psihičkog - uvijek! 
> 
> 
> ovo potpisujem i rukama i nogama


*X* veliki kao kuća.
nisam ovo htjela prije napisati da ne bi bilo drvlja i kamenja, ali stvarno je iscrpljujuće i zamorno. samo što je moja s obje noge u pubertetu.

----------


## Sanjica

> s_a_n_d_r_a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> ...



Oooooo, gdje me nađete s ovom temom  :Grin:  
Jaaako potpisujem. 

Što ne znači  da mislim da je lako imati troje malih jedan drugom do uha.

----------


## Tashunica

> Oooooo, gdje me nađete s ovom temom  
> Jaaako potpisujem. 
> 
> Što ne znači  da mislim da je lako imati troje malih jedan drugom do uha.


ma naravno da nije lako. 
ali nekako lakše donosimo odluke što se tiču ovog malog, a kad se radi o curki svaku odluku preispitamo tisućuijedan puta da odgovara i nama i njoj, posebnoj njoj. ipak je to nježna pubertetska duša   :Teletubbies:

----------


## melange

htjela sam komentirati nešto o onim predrasudama o obiteljima s troje i više djece, ali vidim da se rasprava sad već okrenula u drugom smjeru pa neću.

samo ću reći da je nas troje, s tim da smo brat i ja točno godinu dana razlike, a najmlađi brat je mlađi 8 godina. užasno sam puno mami pomagala oko njega, i ona sama to kaže, jako se zanimala oko svega, kad se nisam ustajala da ga dojim po noći  :Grin: 
voljela bih jednom imati barem troje djece. ne znam jel to zato što je nas troje, pa mi je to tako nekako poznato, između ostalog, pričekat ćemo i vidjeti što ću reći iza prvoga  :Grin: , ali jako mi je žao što živiš u sredini u kojoj se na obitelji s više od dvoje djece gleda poprijeko. ne mogu si ni zamisliti taj mentalni sklop i nadam se da to neće previše utjecati na tvoju odluku.

odnedavno sve više s mamom pričam o majčinstvu i roditeljstvu i činjenici da smo brat i ja tako mala razlika, da je ona zatrudnila kad sam ja bila stara jedva tri mjeseca, da su tada živjeli kod tatine mame, da ona nije radila. otvoreno mi je rekla da joj je bilo teško, da je imala epizoda kad bi pukla, pozvala baku da nas uzme i odvede bilo kud, samo da ona pet minuta sjedne na miru. to je sve normalno, majčinstvo nije uvijek ružičasto, život nije uvijek takav, na kraju krajeva.

phyllis, nadam se da ćeš si kao prvo uspjeti osigurati podršku, što god odlučila, a pogotovo ako si odlučila zadržati bebu  :Smile: 

i još nešto, kad nešto zbilja želiš, pronađeš način da to ostvariš, 
a kad nešto ustvari ne želiš, tražiš izlike da to ne ostvariš.

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Phillis75

Moram demantirati komentare o razlici u teškoći između djece s malom razlikom u godinama s onima s velikom razlikom u godinama. 
Problem s malom razlikom je da su prve dvije do tri godine ubitačne, i to ne samo fizički. Fizički nakon nekog vremena svladaš. Psihički je ono što te ubije. Oni su tako mali i tako su te često potrebni da kada se njihove potrebe preklope u isto vrijeme taj momenat te tako ubije i omalovaži kao mamu da je to strahovito. Osječaj da nemožeš umiriti svoje djete ili mu dati što mu treba jer si već zauzeta s drugim.   :Sad:  
Nakon tog vremena svi koji imaju takvu djecu kažu da im je život pjesma. Tako da djeca s manjom razlikom nakon treće godinu su blagoslov za roditelje. 
Potpuno se slažem da je nakon tog perioda teže vama s djecom koja imaju veću razliku. Njihove potrebe su toliko različite da je roditelju ponekad teško djelovati na dva tako različita fronta. 
I plus toga 90% djece kao što su moja su si bolji prijatelji nego što je to slučaj s djecom koja imaju veću razliku u godinama.  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pratim ovu diskusiju, ali se nisam htjela ubacivati do sada, kad si spomenula bliskost među djecom slične dobi. Moje dvije mlađe seke i ja rođene smo u 4 godine - moja najmlađa seka mlađa je od mene 3,5 godine. Uvijek, od najranijeg djetinjstva, pa kroz sve faze djetinjstva, odrastanja i odrasle dobi bile smo jako bliske, družile se, povjeravale se, bile jedna drugoj oslonac. Sad smo već gospođe u godinama, sa svojom djecom i ta bliskost traje i dalje i povezuje naše muževe i djecu. Za mene je to jedan od najljepših darova mog života. Našoj mami je bilo teško, ovako kao što ti kažeš, prvih par godina, a kaže da joj je poslije bila pjesma. Ali uvijek nam je bila jako nježna mama, a takva je i sad.   :Heart:   I za seke   :Heart:  .

----------


## Tashunica

> Moram demantirati komentare o razlici u teškoći između djece s malom razlikom u godinama s onima s velikom razlikom u godinama.


kako bi se reklo sve je u očima promatrača.
kod mene je situacija bila takva da je u početku jedno stalno htjelo biti na rukama ili na cici, a drugo je htjelo i skuhano i oprano i speglano i pomoć oko škole i popričat o nečemu što ju tišti i prkositi i inatiti se i svađati se i ići na izvanškolske aktivnosti i da joj isfeniram kosu i i i...
u zagrebu nemam ni mamu, ni svekrvu niti bilo koga drugog tko bi mi mogao uskočiti. MM ima volju i pomogne, ali je rijetko doma tako da je većina bila i još uvijek je na meni.

i svaka od nas ima svoju priču, ne vjerujem baš da možemo izvagati kojoj je u kojem trenutku bilo teže. netko se bolje snalazi sa petero djece nego netko drugi sa jednim.
imati djecu, odgojiti ih i izvesti na pravi put uopće nije lagan posao za roditelja ni fizički, ni psihički, ni materijalno, ali iznad svega toga je ipak ljubav prema djeci   :Saint:  zbog koje ti ništa nije teško.

----------


## Phillis75

Nemoj se uvrijediti ali velika ti je razlika u godinama. 10 god je previše da bi one sada stvorile bliskost i time tebe stavile u drugi plan. Ti si i jednoj i drugoj u prvom planu i one obadvije se natječu za tvoju pažnju. Da li je to iz ljubomore ili je to djeci urođeno, neznam. 
Na tom planu je jednostavnije roditeljima djece kao što su moja. 
Samo moram dočekati to vrijeme da se zajedno zaigraju.

----------


## iridana2666

sad ću malo skrenuti sa topica, ali moram reći par riječi o bliskosti vs razlici u godinama:

između mene i seke je 4 i pol godine i tek smo se malo više zbližile nakon mamine smrti (dakle godina dana će sada 10.04), između mene i brata je 12 godina razlike i ne prođe dan a da se ne čujemo, pa barem porukom. Ako prođe dan da nismo bili u kontaktu, već slijedeći zove rano ujutro na posao ako je sve ok. 
Imam prijateljicu - između nje i njene je 13 mj razlika, nikad se nisu slagale, a danas su posvađane na mrtvo ime. Niti jedan drugom u kuću ne ulaze, a kako li tek pričaju jedan od drugom   :Rolling Eyes:  Ito tako imam poznanicu koja je godinu dana starija od svog brata - ista situacija. Kaže da kad bi vidjela brata da šeta cestom da bi ga autom pregazila  :/  Baš tužno!

Dakle, stvar je u karakteru djece, a ne u dobnim razlikama pa čak ni u odgoju.

----------


## Zorana

Ne bih se bas slozila s tim da je rijec samo o karakteru djece.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja mislim da je Philis75 bas zadovoljna razvojem situacije i koliko vidim, problema oko odluke nema!   :Love:  

p.s. Meni ni s jednim djetetom prve 2,3 godine nisu bile najteže. 
p.p.s. Sudeći po odnosu moje djece danas, mislim da sam "stvorila" dva međusobna najbolja prijatelja. Razlika između njih dovoljna je da su (i će) oboje dobili veeeliki komad ogromne nezamjenjive pažnje. No, zato ne tvrdim da je to najbolje rješenje za druge. Za nas je. 8) 
p.p.p.s. Ljudi si kliknu ili ne, bili braća ili ne. Mogu se poštovati i službeno i voljeti, no ona prava magnetska bratska/sestrinska ljubav je nešto što se ne može predvidjeti ili stvoriti točnim horoskopskim znakom ili dobnom razlikom, ma koliko mi to željeli.

----------


## Irena23

Misli da nema pravila vezano uz razliku i bliskost. ja imam prijateljice koje su blizanke i cuju se mozda jednom mjesecno i uopce se ne posjecuju. Nisu posvadjane.

----------


## AdioMare

Potpisujem Anitu. 

Toliko je toga što bih posebno izdvojila u oba njena posta, ali ograničit ću se na ovu jednu jedinu rečenicu koja je najljepše moguće uobličila i moje razmišljanje o "trećem"(sedmom, osmom... "neplaniranom", kako reče Anita)...



> No, da se to zaista dogodi, ne bih se ni na tren zapitala što drugi misle, pa ni što MM misli jer mladi život je u meni i ako je već tu, a slučajno sigurno nije, onda je to putanja života koju sam valjda na neki način izabrala ni ne znajući i sigurno je to najviše dobro za mene.


Isto tako mislim da se bliskost dogodi i možda malo ju usmjeri roditeljska ruka, ali se ne predviđa dobnom razlikom među djecom.
Imam primjer 14 godina mlađeg brata i vrlo dobro znam što govorim, ali jednako tako ne mogu govoriti o bliskosti s godinu i pol mlađim bratom/sestrom jer ju ne poznajem. 
Bliskost je bliskost, tu je ili nije. Ako nije tako izražena, ne znači da ne voliš svim srcem.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

opet potpis na anitu 




> p.p.p.s. Ljudi si kliknu ili ne, bili braća ili ne. Mogu se poštovati i službeno i voljeti, no ona prava magnetska bratska/sestrinska ljubav je nešto što se ne može predvidjeti ili stvoriti točnim horoskopskim znakom ili dobnom razlikom, ma koliko mi to željeli.


  :Klap:

----------


## Tashunica

potpisujem anitin p.p.s. i p.p.p.s.

----------


## sanja74

> Ali koliko puta je pravi put ljepši od zamišljenog? Za mene, to je gotovo sve što mi se dogodilo u životu. Sve je išlo drugačije od zamišljenog. Išlo je bolje!


  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> opet potpis na anitu 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Potpisujem, Anita često nađe prave riječi   :Heart:  . Moj brat je mlađi tri godine i jako smo vezani (nekad mi se čini i previše), gledam oko sebe raznih bratsko/sestrinskih veza (i divnih ali i žalosnih) i odnosa i zato potpisujem ovo gore. Iako sad kad napravim jedan brzinski pregled ljudi oko sebe ipak je očito da su kod stabilnih, povezanih obitelji i djeca u međusobno bliskijim vezama.

----------


## pikula

Anita A-Z   :Love:

----------


## Trina

> Ne bih se bas slozila s tim da je rijec samo o karakteru djece.


Ni ja isto.Da se za 20 godina moja djeca ne mogu trpiti i da jedno dijete izjavi da bi brata ili sestru pregazila na ulici,smatrala bih to isključivo svojom pogreškom i propustom u odgoju

----------


## Kanga

Mojih je troje rodeno tocno unutar 4 god (Jerko je 28.3.01, Relja 24.03.05). Prvo cu reci da svoju obitelj volim bas takvu kakva jest i da ne bih nista mijenjala, cak i kad bih mogla. 

Sad se osjecam slobodnom reci da mi se tri godine cini kao nekakav „prirodni“ razmak izmedu djece. Moja je baka rodila 5ero djece, sve u razmaku od po tri godine, bez ikakve kontracepcije (osim dojenja). Rekla mi je da su i mnoge druge zene u to doba tako radale. Danas se promijenio stil zivota, prehrana i tko zna sto jos, i ta se regulacija izgubila. Po mom iskustvu, tri su godine nekako dob kad prestaje ona izrazita potreba djeteta za fizickom prisutnoscu roditelja (npr. nosenjem). Kad se Relja rodio, bilo mi je neusporedivo teze, uz novorodenu bebu, podmirivati potrebe Tonke nego Jerka. Ne nemoguce, ali puno teze. Nisam imala blizance, ali cinilo mi se da bi s njima lakse izlazila na kraj nego s bebom i cicibankom od 20 mjeseci.

Sto se tice slaganja izmedu djece – ne ocekujem da oni moraju biti najveci prijatelji (iako bi me to veselilo), ali u ovome moram potpisati Trinu:




> Da se za 20 godina moja djeca ne mogu trpiti i da jedno dijete izjavi da bi brata ili sestru pregazila na ulici,smatrala bih to isključivo svojom pogreškom i propustom u odgoju

----------


## Anci

Kanga i Trina

slažem se u svemu. I meni se nekako čini da je 3 godine super razlika, nekako se možeš s njima više dogovoriti, ne trči stalno, čak i hoda kad smo vani  :Grin:  , ali nosi se i dalje.

Sad mi je pravi pothvat otići s njima dvjema u park i pratiti gdje je koja. Lako je kad smo same u parku pa su mi onda na oku, ali neki dan smo bili u prepunom parku, djeca ciče na sve strane, svi isto obučeni, uh, jedva sam čekala da MM dođe i preuzme jedno.

----------


## Kanga

> neki dan smo bili u prepunom parku, djeca ciče na sve strane, svi isto obučeni, uh,


Meni se na takvim mjestima dogadalo da drzim jedno dijete u narucju i istovremeno skeniram pogledom igraliste: "1, 2... :shock:   :shock:  Gdje mi je trece, gdje mi je trece???"

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Eci

:Laughing:   To se i meni dešava. A tek na plaži, kad su svi goli i sa mokrim kosama... Sad sam im kupila kričavo naranđaste prsluke, pa ih lako uočim pri skeniranju. 
Moji stariji su rzlika malo manje od 3 godine i super se slažu od početka, ali mi je žao što nije razlika manja. Da sam znala da ću imati troje, napravila bi ih jedno za drugim. Mislim da Vito sa njih dvoje do 20. neće baš imati ništa zajedničko i to mi je žao. 
Trina je napisala/o:
Da se za 20 godina moja djeca ne mogu trpiti i da jedno dijete izjavi da bi brata ili sestru pregazila na ulici,smatrala bih to isključivo svojom pogreškom i propustom u odgoju
Ovo potpisujem u potpunosti.

----------


## BusyBee

> Mislim da Vito sa njih dvoje do 20. neće baš imati ništa zajedničko i to mi je žao.


Mozda i hoce.
Sestra i ja smo 6 godina razlike i kad je ona krenula u srednju, postale smo jako bliske. I otada je tako.

----------


## Anci

Eci,
vjerojatno će imati faze kad će biti baš bliski i kad će jedno drugom ići na živce. Kod mene je razlika nešto manja, ali mislim da me isto to čeka. Ajde, kad su npr. 5 i 3 godine stari pa se super mogu igrati skupa, onda jedno krene u školu pa mislim da se ta razlika onda osjeti.
Ili kad mi jedna bude u pubertetu, a druga još ne...

I ja, kao i BB, imam stariju sestru, ali 5 godina stariju. Postale smo bliske kasnije. Sad se čujemo svaki dan, barem 2x. Imam je kao onu opciju "za 0 kuna"- to je bilo najbolje rješenje!

----------


## BusyBee

> Imam je kao onu opciju "za 0 kuna"- to je bilo najbolje rješenje!


I mi smo isto na nultoj tarifi.   :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

> Imam je kao onu opciju "za 0 kuna"- to je bilo najbolje rješenje!
> 			
> 		
> 
> I mi smo isto na nultoj tarifi.


 :Love:

----------


## klia

> Trina je napisala/o:
> Da se za 20 godina moja djeca ne mogu trpiti i da jedno dijete izjavi da bi brata ili sestru pregazila na ulici,smatrala bih to isključivo svojom pogreškom i propustom u odgoju
> Ovo potpisujem u potpunosti.


I ja.

----------


## rena7

Moram ispričati priču o mom bratu i meni. Ja imam 34 god., a on 23. Uvijek smo se obožavali. Ja sam išla u školu, a njega vodila u vrtić. Zajedno smo pisali zadaće, ja u prvom srednje, a on u prvom osnovne   :Laughing:  Moj prvi izlazak u kino bio je sa prijateljicama, ali naravno i on klinac je bio sa nama. Uživam kada se sjetim tih dana. Da ne govorim o tome kada me je na telefon zvao dečko, a on se javio. Došao je u boravak po mene i svečano rekao- treba te prijateljica. Branio me je pred strogim tatom   :Laughing:  A isto tako, razbio nam je novi auto. Dečko je napravio totalku. Prvo je bila reakcija- samo neka je on živ, nema veze. Kada su se stvari malo sredile, a onda frka, zašto, kako, pa na kraju kazna. Žene nemate pojma kako sam ga branila- kako kvočka piliće   :Laughing:  Sada mm i ja očekujemo svoje dijete. I pretpostavljate- moj brat je presretan! Obožavamo se  :D  :D

----------


## rena7

Moram ispričati priču o mom bratu i meni. Ja imam 34 god., a on 23. Uvijek smo se obožavali. Ja sam išla u školu, a njega vodila u vrtić. Zajedno smo pisali zadaće, ja u prvom srednje, a on u prvom osnovne   :Laughing:  Moj prvi izlazak u kino bio je sa prijateljicama, ali naravno i on klinac je bio sa nama. Uživam kada se sjetim tih dana. Da ne govorim o tome kada me je na telefon zvao dečko, a on se javio. Došao je u boravak po mene i svečano rekao- treba te prijateljica. Branio me je pred strogim tatom   :Laughing:  A isto tako, razbio nam je novi auto. Dečko je napravio totalku. Prvo je bila reakcija- samo neka je on živ, nema veze. Kada su se stvari malo sredile, a onda frka, zašto, kako, pa na kraju kazna. Žene nemate pojma kako sam ga branila- kako kvočka piliće   :Laughing:  Sada mm i ja očekujemo svoje dijete. I pretpostavljate- moj brat je presretan! Obožavamo se  :D  :D

----------


## iridana2666

> Moram ispričati priču o mom bratu i meni. Ja imam 34 god., a on 23. Uvijek smo se obožavali. Ja sam išla u školu, a njega vodila u vrtić. Zajedno smo pisali zadaće, ja u prvom srednje, a on u prvom osnovne   Moj prvi izlazak u kino bio je sa prijateljicama, ali naravno i on klinac je bio sa nama. Uživam kada se sjetim tih dana. Da ne govorim o tome kada me je na telefon zvao dečko, a on se javio. Došao je u boravak po mene i svečano rekao- treba te prijateljica. Branio me je pred strogim tatom   A isto tako, razbio nam je novi auto. Dečko je napravio totalku. Prvo je bila reakcija- samo neka je on živ, nema veze. Kada su se stvari malo sredile, a onda frka, zašto, kako, pa na kraju kazna. Žene nemate pojma kako sam ga branila- kako kvočka piliće   Sada mm i ja očekujemo svoje dijete. I pretpostavljate- moj brat je presretan! Obožavamo se  :D  :D


*klia* kao da pričaš moju priču   :Heart:   :Love:  I između mene i brata je 12 god razlika i uvijek smo štitili jedan drugog, a danas se čak ponekad ponaša kao da je moj stariji brat, brine se, zove, štiti me, bori se za mene kad treba   :Heart:  , a kolika je moja ljubav prema njemu, nebo nije dovoljno  :Heart:

----------


## melange

i ja i moj prvi mlađi se sad obožavamo,
skupa smo u zg, skupa na ručkove, sad je sve super.

ali kad se samo sjetim kako smo se znali mlatiti dok smo bili mlađi,
prije puberteta. ko mačka i pas, dva dana sve super i onda dva dana pokolj. 
bilo je perioda kad jedno drugo nismo mogli smisliti ni nacrtane.
nakon puberteta su se fizički obračuni pretvorili u verbalne,
sad se svađamo ko odrasli ljudi, ako do svađe dođe.
i više se ne tučemo  :Grin:  majka nam je odahnula.

----------


## Eci

Meni je uvijek bilo žao što nemam brače, pa čak ni bratiča. Sigurno je prekrasno dijeliti djetinjstvo sa nekim. I imati nekog tako bliskog kasnije. Zato ih ja imam troje.  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Phillis,kako je,što ima?

----------


## Phillis75

Mučno!

----------


## iridana2666

*Phillis75*  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

> I ja, kao i BB, imam stariju sestru, ali 5 godina stariju. Postale smo bliske kasnije. Sad se čujemo svaki dan, barem 2x. Imam je kao onu opciju "za 0 kuna"- to je bilo najbolje rješenje!


nisam nikad bila pretjerano bliska sa mojom sestrom, mada smo se kao djeca super igrale. sa svojih 7 godina čuvala sam jednogodišnju seku dok bi mama otišla u dućan (tup - sad pola forumašica pada u nesvjest). za vrijeme škole je svaka imala svoje prijatelje i svoje društvo.

što smo starije oslonac smo jedna drugoj - posebice kad nas starci (tj. sad samo mama) počnu nervirat   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bfamily

> Mučno!


  :Love:  
Nadam se da je to ono što mislim da je.   :Kiss:

----------


## Ariens

> nisam nikad bila pretjerano bliska sa mojom sestrom, mada smo se kao djeca super igrale. sa svojih 7 godina čuvala sam jednogodišnju seku dok bi mama otišla u dućan (tup - sad pola forumašica pada u nesvjest). za vrijeme škole je svaka imala svoje prijatelje i svoje društvo.
> 
> što smo starije oslonac smo jedna drugoj - posebice kad nas starci (tj. sad samo mama) počnu nervirat


Izmedju sestre i mene je 4 godine razlika. Od kad sam krenula u skolu sam nju i sestricnu redovito cuvala  :/ . Valjda je to bilo normalno onda. Posebno bi mi bilo tesko kad su se dvije petogodisnjakinje udruzila u maltretiranju   :Razz: .
Sad imam odlican odnos sa sestrom (valjda zato sto vise ne zivimo zajedno).





*Phillis75*  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Phillis75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mučno!
> 
> 
>   
> Nadam se da je to ono što mislim da je.


X

----------


## malena beba

> bfamily prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Phillis75 prvotno napisa
> ...


i ja  :D

----------


## Tashunica

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bfamily prvotno napisa
> ...


i još jedan  :D

----------


## Phillis75

Imam osječaj da vam dugujem svoju odluku iz razloga što ste u tolikom broju i tako zdušno se trudile pomoći mi. Moja odluka nije bila laka, ali je moja i kako će ona utjecati na mene to ćemo tek vidjeti. 
Činjenica je da što god odlučila ja moram to proći a ne vi. Ja moram procijenti što mogu podnijeti a što ne. Stoga sam odlučila da ne zadržim to dijete. 
S trenutnog stajališta ja nemam više snage za još jednu trudnoću (u ovim okolnostima). Već sada se mrzim kad nemam dovoljno snage da se izigram s njima do navečer. I kada se svako jutro budim kao da me pregazio teretni vlak, i još mi se spava a moje ptičice me zovu da donesem mlijeko. A to je tek početak, gdje je tek geganje i veliki trbuh. 

Kao što je Litala rekla da čovjek mora sagledati svoje mogućnosti i želje. 

Hvala vam.

----------


## njumi

sretno   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

> Činjenica je da što god odlučila ja moram to proći a ne vi.


upravo to. 

drži se, phillis!

----------


## maria71

Upravo tako, ma kakva odluka bila , nije lagana.

Drži se.

----------


## anima

Hvala na iskrenosti i sretno tebi i tvojoj obitelji   :Love:

----------


## litala

drzi se   :Heart:

----------


## meda

hvala na iskrenosti i drzi se  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## pikula

:Crying or Very sad:   tvoja odluka, tvoje dijete - ja to ne bih mogla- čuvat ću se ovakvih tema ubuduće.

----------


## flower

temu cu zakljucati da ne ode u neke krive vode.
zacetnici teme   :Love:

----------

